#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-07-02
<dholbach> good morning
<toabctl> the start with quickly is a bit bumpy. see #1020030 and #1020031
<Guest53835> hey guys. would the glade dialog box be an appropriate template for an "edit" window that is invoked when creating/editing an item in the UI of my program? what would you guys do? create something from scratch?
<RobinJ> please tell me this time not everyone's in coma...
<RobinJ> mhall119? are you there?
<RobinJ> launchpad keeps rejecting my ppa, and i've got about an hour left to fix it :/
<mhall119> RobinJ: yes
<mhall119> RobinJ: submission deadline is next week :)
<RobinJ> yeah, but i'm gone after today
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mhall119> so is Launchpad not creating a PPA, or are you not able to upload to it?
<RobinJ> i've commented out some lines in the quickly code, and now it can generate a deb package when running quickly package. but that doesn't run out of /opt
<mhall119> why did you comment out stuff?
<RobinJ> because quickly crashed
<RobinJ> and no'one responded to my bug report
<RobinJ> so i had to do something
<RobinJ> robin@RobinJ:~/Ubuntu One/Python/gtkreddit$ quickly configure ppa robinj/gtkreddit
<RobinJ> Get Launchpad Settings
<RobinJ> Launchpad connection is ok
<mhall119> RobinJ: you won't be around tomorrow?
<RobinJ> indeed
<RobinJ> still need to pack, so don't have much time to get this submitted
<mhall119> too bad, we're going to do support workshops
<RobinJ> >;<
<RobinJ> launchpad keeps sending me this email after running quickly ubuntusubmit (which, i assume, makes sure the app runs out of opt?) http://www.imgdumper.nl/uploads5/4ff1a86b30d88/4ff1a86b2d2eb-Screenshot_from_2012-07-02_15%3A55%3A44.png
<RobinJ> it gets my ppa completely wrong, as you can see
<RobinJ> it's supposed to be ppa:robinj/gtkreddit
<mhall119> RobinJ: change you dput.conf then
<mhall119> from ~robinj/ppa/ubuntu to ~robinj/gtkreddit/ubuntu
<RobinJ> dput.conf? i'm using quickly submitubuntu, cause i assumed it would arrange for everything to run from /opt
<mhall119> it will, but it's trying to upload it to a ppa called 'ppa', which you don't appear to have
<RobinJ> mhall119; problem is, i didn't tell it to...
<mhall119> does quickly configure ppa return any errors?
<RobinJ> nope
<RobinJ> none at all
<RobinJ> quickly configure robinj/gtkreddit
<RobinJ> like that, right? ^
<mhall119> is there a .quickly file in your project's directory?
<RobinJ> er quickly configure ppa robinj/gtkreddit, i mean
<RobinJ> yes
<RobinJ> project = gtkreddit
<RobinJ> version = 12.04
<RobinJ> template = ubuntu-application
<RobinJ> lp_id = gtkreddit
<RobinJ> ppa = gtkreddit
<mhall119> huh...
<mhall119> so it had that right
<RobinJ> ?
<RobinJ> is there another quick way to shove this into a ppa and make sure it conforms to the contest rules?
<RobinJ> and i can still change something after i uploaded it into the ppa, right? cause the image paths will probably have to be changed when it runs out of opt
<mhall119> try: quickly submitubuntu --ppa robinj/gtkreddit
<mhall119> you'll need to bump the version number of your package, you can only have one version uploaded
<mhall119> so if you upload 0.1, and make a change, you can't upload a different 0.1, you need to upload 0.2
<RobinJ> ok
<RobinJ> mhall119; no email from launchpad yet...
<RobinJ> http://shelr.tv/records/4ff1b0229660807da2000068
<RobinJ> that's the shell output
<mhall119> RobinJ: is bin/gtkreddit in the 'script' argument in your setup.py?
<RobinJ> setup.py?
<mhall119> you  should have a file called setup.py in the root of your project
<RobinJ> yeah, i have that file
<RobinJ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071365/
<RobinJ> i knew i wouldn't win anything, but i'm going nuts if i can't even get this thing submitted >.<
<mhall119> it looks like it was submitted to your ppa
<RobinJ> Adding this PPA to your system
<RobinJ> This PPA does not contain any packages yet. Find more information about how to upload packages in the PPA help page.
<RobinJ> ?
<RobinJ> on the positive side, no "rejected" mail yet
<mhall119> it sometimes takes a big before the source package is loaded into your PPA to be built
<mhall119> s/big/bit/
<RobinJ> a bit as in an hour or a bit as in a day or more?
<RobinJ> AAAAAAAAAARGH
<RobinJ> mhall119; REJECTED
<mhall119> same error?
<RobinJ> exactly the same one
<RobinJ> https://launchpad.net/~trevormosey/+archive/ppa
<RobinJ> You are receiving this email because you are the uploader of the above
<RobinJ> PPA package.
<RobinJ> what's this garbage, that's not my ppa
<RobinJ> and above that it says this;
<mhall119> ok, we'll do this manually then
<RobinJ> Rejected:
<RobinJ> Launchpad failed to process the upload path '~robinj/ppa/ubuntu':
<RobinJ> Could not find a PPA named 'ppa' for 'robinj'.
<RobinJ> both are wrong
<mhall119> do you have a ~/dput.conf file?
<RobinJ> mhall119; but will it run out of /opt then?
<mhall119> as long as the packaging step worked
<RobinJ> mhall119; nop
<RobinJ> mhall119; the packaging step worked, but tyhe package it created runs from /usr
<mhall119> I'm going to walk you through manually uploading the package that is being rejected
<johnp_> How do I add a folder choose widget in glade? There is one for file chooser only.
<RobinJ> i have to most terrible lucjk with this contest >.< yesterday i had to take half of the basic functionality out of my app because of some last minute bug, and now i can't even submit it
<RobinJ> well, yesterday, more like this morning
<mhall119> johnp_: there should be a 'mode' setting that lets you specify that the Gtk.FileChooser should choose folders instead of files
<mhall119> RobinJ: do you have a ~/dput.conf file?
<RobinJ> nope
<mhall119> sorry, should be ~/.dput.cf
<RobinJ> robin@RobinJ:~$ cat .dput.cf
<RobinJ> [ppa]
<RobinJ> fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net
<RobinJ> method = ftp
<RobinJ> incoming = ~robinj/ppa/ubuntu
<RobinJ> login = anonymous
<RobinJ> allow_unsigned_upload = 0
<mhall119> RobinJ: ok, add this to the bottom of that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071409/
<johnp_> mhall119: Thanks, it was so simple :)
<RobinJ> done
<mhall119> RobinJ: ok, let's see if we can fix your packaging first
<mhall119> run "quickly package --extras"
<RobinJ> wait wait wait
<RobinJ> my last guess worked
<RobinJ> Accepted:
<RobinJ>  OK: gtkreddit_12.07.6.tar.gz
<RobinJ>  OK: gtkreddit_12.07.6.dsc
<RobinJ>      -> Component: main Section: python
<RobinJ> gtkreddit (12.07.6) precise; urgency=low
<RobinJ>   * New release.
<RobinJ> :D
<RobinJ> so for future reference; edit the ppa in .dput.cf (the existing one, not adding a new one), and run quickly submitubuntu again
<RobinJ> https://launchpad.net/~robinj/+archive/gtkreddit
<RobinJ> mhall119; thanks :D
<mhall119> np, feel free to PM me any time (whether I'm awake or not, my client is connected) in the next week if you need more help
<RobinJ> oh ity just couldn't be that simple, could it >.<
<RobinJ> my ppa exists but is unusable
<mhall119> RobinJ: also, the support session videos will be available to replay after we record them tomorrow, links will be at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1071409/
<mhall119> wrong link :(
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/workshops/
<mhall119> RobinJ: ok, so you have a file in your project root that ends in "source.changes"?
<RobinJ> mhall119; http://shelr.tv/records/4ff1b8b49660807da2000069
<mhall119> hold on, your package is building
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/~robinj/+archive/gtkreddit/+build/3623929
<RobinJ> oh
<RobinJ> lol?
<RobinJ> erp.... so this server is building my package? 0.o
<mhall119> yup
<RobinJ> what's the advantage above yust uploading a deb?
<RobinJ> failed to build -.-
<mhall119> the PPA system lets you (the author) sign the source, then the PPA controls the building of it
<RobinJ> well i don't see the advantage, as if i do it myself, it works, and i'm in control (or at least, a but more)
<mhall119> "glib-compile-schemas: not found"
<mhall119> someone else had that problem on AskUbuntu
<RobinJ> "Edit the control file in the debian folder of your project and add libglib2.0-bin to the Build-Depends list. Be sure to keep the list separated by commas as it should be."
<mhall119> For packages in Ubuntu, you want to be able to "apt-get source" the package and get the actual source that built it, this way Launchpad can guarantee that
<mhall119> RobinJ: that sounds right
<mhall119> make sure it's on "Build-Depends" not "Depends", as it's needed to build the package
<RobinJ> Now signing changes and any dsc files...
<RobinJ>  signfile gtkreddit_12.07.6ubuntu1.dsc Robin Jacobs <robin@RobinJ>
<RobinJ> gpg: skipped "Robin Jacobs <robin@RobinJ>": secret key not available
<RobinJ> gpg: /tmp/debsign.bTZeTbNi/gtkreddit_12.07.6ubuntu1.dsc: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<RobinJ> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting...
<RobinJ> please not the stupud gpg keys again...
<RobinJ> http://askubuntu.com/questions/156339/launchpad-failed-to-build-after-quickly-submitubuntu
<dholbach> RobinJ, debian/changelog does not seem to your real email address
<dholbach> I don't know if that's the standard quickly work-flow, but I have something like this at the end of my ~/.bashrc:
<dholbach> export DEBFULLNAME='Daniel Holbach'
<dholbach> export DEBEMAIL='daniel.holbach@ubuntu.com'
<RobinJ> robin@RobinJ? that's user@host, but not my email address...
<dholbach> if you add it and restart your terminal the packaging tools should know who you are :)
<mhall119> RobinJ: it's whatever matches your GPG key
<mhall119> also, export DEBSIGN_KEYID=8981F572 (only with your gpg key ID, not mine)
<mhall119> or put that last one (without export) inito ~/.devscripts
<johnp_> what will be connecting signal for choosing a folder in Gtk3?
<RobinJ> mhall119; ok, pushed it to launchpad again
<RobinJ> only i didnt increment my version >.< is that necessary, seeing as the last build failed?
<RobinJ> Build status
<RobinJ>  Needs building Cancel build
<RobinJ> Start in 8 minutes
<mhall119> johnp_: are you using Gtk.FileChooserButton?
<johnp_> mhall119: yep
<mhall119> johnp_: looks like http://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/3.0/GtkFileChooserButton.html#GtkFileChooserButton-file-set
<RobinJ> mhall119; i'm getting depressed >;<
<RobinJ> build failed
<RobinJ> https://launchpad.net/~robinj/+archive/gtkreddit/+build/3623968
<toabctl> i tried to create a new app qith quickly and wanted to push the standard app to an ppa - without success.
<johnp_> mhall119: thanks again :)
<RobinJ> toabctl; welcome to my boat.
<toabctl> when i call "quickly share", i get ERROR: an error occurred during source package creation
<toabctl> RobinJ, i'm no longer sure if it's a good idea to use quickly. it's nice to have all the stuff directly available but only if it works ;)
<RobinJ> toabctl; same here.
<mhall119> RobinJ: doesn't look like that package is being isntalled (libglib2.0-bin)
<RobinJ> mhall119; where do you see that log thingy?
<RobinJ> or is that only while it's working?
<mhall119> RobinJ: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/109159206/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.gtkreddit_12.07.7_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<RobinJ> ERROR: Python module AddredditDialog not found
<RobinJ> ERROR: Python module RemoveredditDialog not found
<RobinJ> ERROR: Python module PreferencesGtkredditDialog not found
<RobinJ> ERROR: Python module helpers not found
<RobinJ> ERROR: Python module xdg.BaseDirectory not found
<RobinJ> ERROR: Python module ErrorDialog not found
<RobinJ> ERROR: Python module gtkredditconfig not found
<RobinJ> ERROR: Python module Builder not found
<RobinJ> ERROR: Python module helpers not found
<RobinJ> ERROR: Python module helpers not found
<RobinJ> ERROR: Python module helpers not found
<RobinJ> ERROR: Python module Window not found
<mhall119> looks like something isn't right in your setup.py
<mhall119> ajmitch: ^^ any ideas?
<RobinJ> mhall119; http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~robinj/gtkreddit/quickly_trunk/view/head:/setup.py
<RobinJ> like what?
<mhall119> RobinJ: sorry, that's the extent of my knowledge :(
<RobinJ> >;< oh, i'll just give them the deb package and hope they're merciful then
<RobinJ> thanks for the effort anyway mhall119
<mhall119> RobinJ: might be better to upload a tarball of your code
<RobinJ> mhall119; why's that? they can't easily test a tarball, can they?
<mhall119> RobinJ: that need to be able to see the source and build that into a package
<RobinJ> mhall119; quickly is a jerk again. it still fails to build because quickly just overwrites debian/control
<RobinJ> mhall119; how do i increment the version?
<RobinJ> Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net
<RobinJ> Nothing more to do for ../gtkreddit_12.07.7_source.changes
<commandoline> RobinJ: isn't there a 'changelog' file where you can add another entry? (that's normal debian packaging, but maybe quickly handles that differently)
<commandoline> debian/changelog
<mhall119> run "dch -i" from the project root to add a new version entry to debian/changelog
<commandoline> ^definitely the better way to do it.
<RobinJ> mhall119; what should i do there?
<mhall119> RobinJ: say what you changed since the last version of your package, give the new version number (dch will guess what it should be, but double-check it) and make sure it's targetting the right release (precise), then save the file and rebuild the package
<RobinJ> ...
<RobinJ> mhall119; it just opens changelg.dch in nano, nothing more than that
<mhall119> RobinJ: it'll do more when you save and exit naono
<mhall119> nano
<kennydude> Hi, I'm trying to make some widgets movable (click and move) in a Gtk.Fixed layout and it's being very "jittery", can anyone help?
<RobinJ> goddamnit!
<RobinJ> dpkg-buildpackage: error: dpkg-source --before-build gtkreddit gave error exit status 255
<RobinJ> oof
<RobinJ> mhall119; dput succeeded, what now?
<RobinJ> difference in code between commit 35 and commit 50 --> completely nothing :p
<RobinJ> mhall119; it's appeared here, but how do i start the build? https://launchpad.net/~robinj/+archive/gtkreddit
<RobinJ> oh nvm
<RobinJ> https://launchpad.net/~robinj/+archive/gtkreddit/+build/3624396
<RobinJ> erm start in 39 minutes? >.<c
<mhall119> RobinJ: yeah, PPA builds get put at the back of the build queue, distro packages get priority
<mhall119> it's even worse as we get nearer to major milestones
<RobinJ> so basically, every 6 months launchpad is useless to everyone :p
<mhall119> not useless, just busy
<RobinJ> well if you have to wait a day it's quite useless :p
<mhall119> it's not that long, usually less than an hour
<RobinJ> long enough :p
<george_e> Just a quick question: I was wondering if apps submitted to MyApps for the contest will be reviewed before or after the contest?
<george_e> *contest ends
<mhall119> george_e: they  will be reviewed as soon as they can be
<mhall119> anything submitted before the end of the contest will qualify, regardless of how long it takes to review
<mhall119> george_e: any packaging changes needed to comply with the review process will be allowed after the deadline as well
<mhall119> so long as the changes don't affect the functionality of the app itself
<george_e> mhall119: Ah, thank you for clarifying that.
<mhall119> np
<Guest16394> Hi, I have added a file chooser widget to my app via Glade. But it shows a list of nautilus bookmarks first. Is there a way to disable it and directly go to file chooser dialog?
<RobinJ> YEs!
<RobinJ> Finished 29 seconds ago (took 7 minutes, 8.7 seconds)
<Guest16394> Hi, I have added a file chooser widget to my app via Glade. But it shows a list of nautilus bookmarks first. Is there a way to disable it and directly go to file chooser dialog?
<RobinJ> mhall119; E: Unable to locate package gtkreddit
<RobinJ> ...
<RobinJ> AAAAAAAAAAAAAK I HATE QUICKLY
<RobinJ> now it dumped something else into my code, whcih makes the whole thing crash
<dmj726> Making a bit of an announcement here to help spread the word:
<dmj726> This week, I'll be donating half of my proceeds from ZHackers: Volume One on the Ubuntu Software Center to the EFF.
<dmj726> So any copies people buy this week, half of the money that I receive, I'll be passing on to the EFF.
<dmj726> It's my little way of promoting digital liberties this week.
<dmj726> Could use some help spreading the word if anyone can help pass it along.
<dmj726> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/zhackers-volume1-usc/
<Guest16394> Hi, in Gtk entry I want to get user typed string, even if enter is not pressed. Which connecting signal should I use?
<mhall119> RobinJ: did you add your own PPA to your system so that it would find gtkreddit?
<mhall119> Guest16394: http://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/3.0/GtkEntry.html#GtkEntry-insert-at-cursor is the signal you need to connect to, I think
<RobinJ> mhall119; https://launchpad.net/~robinj/+archive/gtkreddit/+build/3624683
<RobinJ> hope this one works out
<RobinJ> previous one built without issues, but thanks to quickly the thing didn't run
<RobinJ> apparently it threw some gettext stuff into my code without importaing it first
<mhall119> RobinJ: please file bugs for things like this, so we can get Quickly working smoother for future devs
<RobinJ> problem is that i'm now always sure whether it's a screwup i did myself, a screwup in quickly, or ubuntu one not always syncing correctly (which i know sometimes happens)
<RobinJ> *not always sure
<hakermania> Hello guys, what's going on on reddit? I've post an app submission which I can see in my profile, but not in the App Showdown list!
<RobinJ> mhall119; you there?
<RobinJ> jono; you?
<mhall119> RobinJ: about to leave for the store
<mhall119> RobinJ: feel free to PM me any questions and I'll get to them when I'm around
<RobinJ> mhall119; i shoved the thing into a ppa, but idiotic launchpad keeps removing "import gettext" from the code, which causes the thing to crash...
<RobinJ> it's 10 to midnight here and I have to leave early tomorrow, so I hope i can get this fixed quickly :(
<RobinJ> mhall119?
<RobinJ> mhall119; https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1138/ :)
<mhall119> RobinJ: \o/
 * mhall119 adds it to his list
<RobinJ> list?
<mhall119> I'm just jotting down projects I know people are doing for the showdown
<RobinJ> ok :p
<RobinJ> problem is, if there is anything i need to change for it to be accepted, that's going to be difficult
<mhall119> is RedThat your gtkreddit? or something different
<RobinJ> it's unlikely i'm going to have internet access, and even more unlikely i can change it from my tablet
<RobinJ> mhall119; yep, its gtkreddit
<RobinJ> but it couldnt have reddit in the name due to licensing issues
<mhall119> oh, right
<RobinJ> pitty i had to strip it back to the bone yesterday because of the glitch in glade, but at least it works
<RobinJ> if they do this again, maybe they should also have a "bad luck award" :p
<RobinJ> well, one of my 2 goals has been reached anyway. 1. learn how to make ubuntu apps without a language owned by microsoft (c#). the second one (getting it into the software centre), i'll see when i get back :p
<mhall119> keep an eye on your email for reviews
<RobinJ> yeah problem there
<ajmitch> RobinJ: fix your app showdown participation details please
<RobinJ> going to london tomorrow, wont be back before the contest
<RobinJ> ajmitch; what?
<RobinJ> Participant name: Robin Jacobs
<RobinJ> Application name: RedThat
<RobinJ> App PPA location: https://launchpad.net/~robinj/+archive/gtkreddit
<RobinJ> what's wrong with that?
<ajmitch> ok, I see a completely different file
<RobinJ> er...
<ajmitch> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/site_media/arb/packages/2012/07/Ubuntu-App-Showdown-Participation-Details_4.txt
<RobinJ> not ubuntu one again...
<RobinJ> what the hell?
<RobinJ> whoever's that is, it's not mine
<ajmitch> could be myapps being problematic
<RobinJ> ajmitch; is that the one submitted for RedThat?
<ajmitch> RobinJ: that's the one on the redthat page that I can see
<RobinJ> the hell?ç
<ajmitch> yeah..
<ajmitch> mhall119: if this is happening across multiple submissions it'll need looked at fast
<RobinJ> ajmitch; and i can't change it...
<mhall119> ajmitch: there have been 17 submissions so far, I've only heard about it on a couple of them
<RobinJ> ah there it is now
<RobinJ> ajmitch; can you check whether it's correct now?
<mhall119> wait, different issue
<RobinJ> ajmitch; thanks for telling me in time
<ajmitch> RobinJ: looks fine now
<RobinJ> oof
 * ajmitch is still wondering how this could have happened
<RobinJ> well, the biggest holdups for me have been bugs in the tools i used, so i've stopped wondering that :p
 * RobinJ mumbles something about quickly and glade
<ajmitch> so if you've renamed the app, the package name should follow
<RobinJ> ?
<ajmitch> you renamed gtkreddit to redthat, but the package itself it still called gtkreddit
<RobinJ> yeah the ppa is still gtkreddit, but can't change that, and i don't really have the time, seeing as it's 2AM here and i need to get out at 8 AM
<ajmitch> I know you've got no time
<RobinJ> is there a quick way to change it?
<RobinJ> i'd go nuts if after all this effort it didnt even get accepted >;<
<ajmitch> you'd need to change debian/changelog & debian/control at least, not sure how much it'll pick up from setup.py
<RobinJ> ... do i really....?
<RobinJ> last time i tried changing it i changed it back to gtkreddit cause it wouldnt package anymore
<RobinJ> ajmitch; is it really necessary? >.<
<ajmitch> looks like it'll take some time to do, from a quick check of debian/rules
<RobinJ> and time is one thing i dont have
 * ajmitch can't say if it's absolutely necessary
<RobinJ> urgh
<RobinJ> well, i'm going to take that risk
<RobinJ> i'm tired
<RobinJ> good night
<RobinJ> thanks ajmitch and mhall119 :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-07-03
<dholbach> good morning
<raam> Hi, How do I call a method from a class into another method in python. I am stuck at this, here is my code --> http://pastebin.com/ncX0PyD2
<raam> I want to call workingfolder_set
<dholbach> raam, so you want to call workingfolder_set() from another method in Record?
<raam> dholbach: no another method in another class
<dholbach> r = Record(); r.workingfolder_set(widget)?
<johnp_> Hello, how do i refer to a "non __init__" method variable using instance in python? see this --> http://pastebin.com/e4DUuvUw
<xapantu> johnp_, like that: http://pastebin.com/8SSwXLQs?
<xapantu> (without the ? at the end...)
<xapantu> johnp_, what do you want to do in test() ?
<johnp_> I want to avoid global and class variables :)
<johnp_> I want to call a local variable 'y' outside method 'test'.
<xapantu> johnp_, "y" is in a method "test", so, you can't access it outside the method. What you can do is doing self.y = 0, so as it is attached to the object.
<xapantu> johnp_, for instance, this will work: http://pastebin.com/VVHwJpqJ
<johnp_> ok i try
<george_e> http://askubuntu.com/questions/159302/whats-up-with-the-libqtrpc2-1-rds-package-in-the-archives
<george_e> Can anyone figure out exactly what's going on there?
<george_e> It's terribly confusing.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-07-04
<ajmitch> george_e: answered, it happens quite often
<george_e> ajmitch: Thanks.
<Anxi80_> I have edited my defaults.list to use sublime as an editor for python files but when using quickly's edit command it always uses gedit
<Anxi80_> any way around this?
<jvrbanac> add
<jvrbanac> export QUICKLY_EDITOR="geany"
<jvrbanac> or whatever editor command to your .bashrc
<Anxi80_> jvrbanac, many thanks
<jvrbanac> np
<george_e> I submitted an application to MyApps a few days ago and only just noticed this line in the rules a few minutes ago:
<george_e> "IMPORTANT! While submitting your app, fill in the App Showdown Participation Details and upload it in the ‘Your application‘ field in MyApps"
<george_e> Now I don't know where to put it.
<george_e> Anyone?
<mistere> hello
<jimk> Hello, I am using GtkFileChooseButton in my app. It will allow user to select a folder and I can get fullpath by using get_filename(). The problem is the widget shows a list of nautilus bookmarks and in the end an 'other' option. If user selects 'other' I can get fullpath of the folder but if user selects one of these bookmarks, no path is returned. How to solve this?
<jimk> Is there a way to disable these bookmarks and directly go to filechooserdialog window?
<jimk> ow do i disable
<jimk> How do
<jimk> How do I disable dropdown list in Gtkfilechooserbutton while selecting a folder?
<jvrbanac> I'm not the best the best person to ask, but I believe you can by creating a GtkFileChooserDialog in glade and specifying it on the GtkFileChooserButton
<jimk> I tried that but still these dropdown bookmarks are shown
<jvrbanac> You referring to the places bar on the left?
<jimk> The problem is that I cant get back fullpath if user selects a bookmark from dropdown list. If GtkFileChooserDialog is launched, its fine.
<jimk> No not bookmarks in left, its a dropdown list with an 'other' option in end
<jimk> Also I am using 'file-set' signal
<jvrbanac> What path does it give you?
<jimk> no path, it fails
<jvrbanac> fails as in it just throws an error or it gives you nothing?
<jimk> no errror, no output
<jvrbanac> Weird. I'm not sure what's going on. Have you posted your question on AskUbuntu yet?
<jvrbanac> If not, someone else might have experienced a similar issue, so I definitely would ask there.
<jimk> No, but I noticed something. If I change signal to 'current-folder-changed' from 'file-set', I can get full path of a selection from dropdown list. But it works only once and next time if a folder is changed, it always returns the path of first selection.
<dholbach> good morning
<jvrbanac> Interesting.
<jvrbanac> @dholbach good morning
<dholbach> hi jvrbanac
<jimk> I believe the problem can be resolved by using correct connecting signal. But which one I don't know. If someone can tell me which connecting signal to use for folder selection or guide me to a piece of code, it would be great.
<jvrbanac> Have you tried "file_activated"?
<jvrbanac> Sorry, I missed the folder selection part of your question. It's late... You'll probably want to use the "selection-changed" signal
<jvrbanac> http://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/GtkFileChooser.html#GtkFileChooser-selection-changed
<jimk> not working :(
<jvrbanac> Hmm... I don't know then. Sorry i'm not much of a help
<jimk> thanks anyway :)
<sipiatti> Hi All, I have a question related to quickly based python projects. Is there anybody who could help?
<sipiatti> I have a project with a TextView in it
<sipiatti> The keybindigs for ctrl+c ctrl+v etc. are not work. I realized that the cause should be in quickly generated files
<sipiatti> because if I make a gui with glade and use it "manually" I mean without glade it works
<sipiatti> *without quickly sorry
<sipiatti> it looks like quickle builder removes the default keybindig handlers. is it normal?
<junior_> teste
<short_sam> hey guys how do i incorporate facebook apis into an app like i would for android? if someone could help me there it would be much appreciated
<mistere> I am facing this problem when i start my ubuntu 12.04 sound drivers are not working.. when i restart my pc after that then its working.. what is problem?
<mmiicc> Hi guys and girls! I'd like to submit an app for Ubuntu App Showdown. I've uploaded it with "quickly submitubuntu" but I had no PPA and it went to project page. Is that O.K.?
<mmiicc> how can I specify PPA which I'd like to upload using  "quickly submitubuntu"?
<commandoline> see 'quickly help submitubuntu'
<mmiicc> nevermind, found .quickly file with configuration
<mmiicc> commandoline: thanks anyway
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-07-05
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning
<jimk> Hi, I am making a app for showdown and this issue is stopping me --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/159413/gtkfilechooserbutton-select-folder-mode-returns-no-path     Can someone help me here?
<jimk> Is there a widget in in Gtk3 that asks user for a custom hotkey, captures it and then displays it?
<dholbach> mvo, what do you think about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-distutils-extra/+bug/1021207 :)
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1021207 in python-distutils-extra "Decide what to do with .rtupdate files" [Undecided,New]
<mvo> dholbach: not sure, worth checking with doko, he may have more insight in this particular file
<dholbach> both doko and barry seem to be elsewhere, but not on IRC :)
<dpm> dholbach, when you come back, would you mind commenting on this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1021255 - I've confirmed that installing the -common package does not install the individual templates, which then need to be installed one by one
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1021255 in quickly-community-templates "Can install, but can't use?" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> dpm, ok, will take a look in a bit
<dpm> cool, thanks!
<dholbach> dpm, hum
<dholbach> dpm, did the reporter install quickly-ubuntu-application-qt-template as well?
<dpm> dholbach, no, I assume he installed the -common package and thought that'd take care of it
<dholbach> yeah, bad luck then :)
<dpm> would it be possible to have the -common package install all the templates?
<dholbach> right now it's the other way around
<dholbach> all the templates install the -common data package
<dholbach> and having circular depends brings problems with it
<dholbach> you could easily introduce a all-quickly-templates package
<dpm> dholbach, I think that might be the best option. Is there any naming convention for such metapackages? Could I name it just quickly-community-templates to be more inline with the name of 'quickly-community-templates-common'?
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> just add it to debian/control with all the relevant depends
<dpm> cool, thanks, I'll see if I can have a go at it
<dholbach> if somebody could verify all the test-cases from the bugs in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-distutils-extra/+bug/1020017 and leave a comment on the individual bugs, that'd be nice
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1020017 in python-distutils-extra "[SRU] Backport 2.33-1 to precise" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<dpm> dholbach, hm, we might need to comment on https://plus.google.com/105258101046165462263/posts/KDkJ4w7WNgC - I think that guy misinterpreted your e-mail on the mailing list
 * dpm has a go at replying
<dholbach> bahhhhh
<mhall119> :(
<dholbach> mhall119, "you didn't"?
<mhall119> didn't waste 3 weeks of his life
<dholbach> ah ok :)
 * dholbach goes back to having fun with PPAs
<cedeon> hmm that google plus post is relevant to me also.  For my comp entry i am making a cooking app that uses creative commons licensed recipes from opensourcefood.com. Will I  have to change the default quickly license also?
<HB> Hi!
<HB> I have a question about develop apps for ubuntu, about libraries and games. Is posible develop python games with pygame and submit to the software center?
<HB> Hi! again xD
<dpm> hi HB, the answer is yes, but if you are more specific with your question, we'll then be able to be more specific with the answer :)
<HB> Thanks!
<HB> dpm: I was thinking in a game with pygame developed with eclipse.
<HB> But what happens with the user and the library? Does the user to install when you download the game? Or is it necessary?
<commandoline> the package manager will install pygame automatically
<commandoline> (== the software center)
<HB> commandoline: thanks! I am really noob in this topic xD Ubuntu develop :)
<commandoline> np
<HB> In developer.ubuntu.com I only found info about program with "Quickly"... DO you know something about work with others ide and publish?
<commandoline> Well, you can write you script yourself, but the problem then is that you also need to package it yourself as far as I know
<commandoline> (packaging = making it into a ubuntu package)
<HB> Aaaa but Quickly do that for me if I use it?
<commandoline> yes, it automatically packages your app.
<HB> Mmmm. Thats the advantage for use it…
<commandoline> You might be able to strip the 'starting app' of quickly down retaining the automatic packaging, but I'm not sure if that's possible.
<HB> Ok, I will be reading about that. Thanks for your time. Maybe I write soon in this channel
<HB> I will ask in #ubuntu
<wolter> is there a package that provides python gegl as to be imported with the line "from gi.repository import Gegl" ?
<gau1991> Hello can any one tell me hoe add build-dependencies with quickly?
<george_e> I'm stuck making a tough decision about my application:
<george_e> http://askubuntu.com/questions/160070/to-make-or-not-to-make-python-nautilus-a-dependency
<george_e> Does anyone have any advice?
<hyperair> george_e: put the nautilus extension into a separate package.
<hyperair> have the main package recommend the extension package.
<hyperair> and have the extension package depend upon python-nautilus
<george_e> That isn't an option because then it can't be submitted to MyApps.
<george_e> (At least, that's the impression I got.)
<george_e> It also won't qualify for the contest.
<hyperair> oh if you're submitting it to myapps, then please don't package it into a deb. :-)
<hyperair> leave the packaging to us, because we'll have to repackage it anyway
<george_e> Okay... I guess I don't quite understand how MyApps works then.
<hyperair> in fact, throwing a deb at myapps makes things harder, because then we need to dismantle the deb
<george_e> I didn't submit a DEB.
<george_e> I'm referring to the DEB in my PPA which is built by a recipe.
<hyperair> ah
<george_e> The Debian packaging is actually in a separate branch.
<hyperair> i see
<george_e> It gets nested when the recipe builds.
<hyperair> well if you have a sane build system in place you're welcome to submit the source tarball
<george_e> Well, I had done that originally, but then I read the contest rules a little more closely and discovered that I was supposed to submit a text file.
<george_e> So I replaced the .tar.gz archive with that.
<george_e> (The text file contains a link to the PPA.)
<hyperair> ..a text file?
 * hyperair isn't actually familiar with this contest.
<george_e> At the bottom of step #4 here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<george_e> "IMPORTANT! While submitting your app, fill in the App Showdown Participation Details and upload it in the ‘Your application‘ field in MyApps"
<hyperair> eh
<hyperair> hmm maybe i should shut up and let someone more informed about this to tell you more
<george_e> I hadn't noticed that at first either.
<george_e> I'll be right back, I need to switch to KDE for a second.
 * george_e is back now.
<korylprince> Hello all.. I'm trying to find out if there is a way to disable a gtk3 event. When I double-click on a toolbar, it attempts to resize the window. I'd like that not to happen...
<korylprince> The root of this question is that I am having problems with an app crashing under other window managers like openbox. When I try to resize the window it crashes with create_moveresize_window: assertion failed: (mv_resize->moveresize_emulation_window == NULL)
<mister> Hello, I am using Gdk.keyval_name to capture user specified hotkey for my app for showdown. This setup works fine but it captures all keys include ctrl,alt,delete,backspace etc. Is there a way to capture alphabet, number and function keys only and ignore everything else?
<hakermania> mister, why is this a problem? Why don't you check what kind of key is being captured and ignore the ones that doesn't matter to you?
<mister> Yeah but then there will be so many keys to ignore. Is there a Gdk built in function to do it?
<hakermania> mister, I don't really know, but I guess it will be something like this: captured_keys(char *key)
<hakermania> Why don't you do an if(key=="Alt") then etc.... Why don't you watch only the keys you'd like to (If I don't understand correctly because I don't know python, please show example code)
<mister> if statements will work but then I will have to write one each for esc,tab,capslock,shift,ctrl,super,space,delete,enter,backspace,insert, print screen, pgup,pgdn, home, end, numlock,alt
<korylprince> You could use the in keyword to simplify, i.e.
<korylprince> if <key> in [esc,tab,capslock,etc....]: do stuff
<mister> right thanks forgot about in
<agmenor> Hello ! Can anyone here please help me on development for the Showdown contest ?
<agmenor> It will be about keyboard shortcuts (http://askubuntu.com/questions/153501/how-do-i-create-and-use-keyboard-shortcuts-in-a-gtk-app-that-i-am-developing/153502#153502)
<george_e> Uhm... I stumbled across this: https://trello.com/board/ubuntu-arb-submissions/4fee2215cee295013c0862ba
<george_e> My application was submitted for review but it's missing the "appshowdown" tag.
<george_e> I'm not 100% sure if there is anyone here who is a member of that board...
<george_e> ...but if there is, would it be possible to have that tag added (since the app is indeed a part of the contest)?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-07-06
<george_e> Anyone?
<Guest28271> why i cant import pynotify in my pygtk application created by quickly
<george_e> Guest28271: Do you have the pynotify package installed?
<george_e> Run 'sudo apt-get install python-notify' in a terminal if you aren't sure.
<Guest28271> solved http://askubuntu.com/questions/156197/quickly-project-system-notifications-dont-work-import-pynotify-fails
<mister> How can i disable cursor in Gtk.Entry?
<jvrbanac> Disabled as in not being able to click inside?
<mister> no, you can click but the cursor won't be visible
<mister> it is possible to diable cursor in GtkTextView but there is no such option in GtkEntry
<will> hey guys. i want a gtk spinner to show times, not numbers
<will> so 9.59 -> 10.00
<will> it's looking like I can't configure this in glade. should i stop trying and just write out the logic in code?
<mister> I found the answer here --> http://faq.pygtk.org/index.py?req=show&file=faq14.003.htp But its for Gtk2 and its not working for Gtk3 in my testing
<will> (by spinner i mean a spin button)
<jvrbanac> @mister, I think with Gtk3 you'll have to use the override_cursor(RGBA, RGBA) function and make it transparent or something.
<jvrbanac> That's my best guess.
<mister> I thought about that...let me try it
<jvrbanac> @will, my guess is that you'll probably need to do that in code. Also, I believe you can override the contents of your adjustment through the spinbutton output signal.
<will> jvbanac: that sounds perfect, thanks. :)
<will> i'll have a look now
<will> here's a design-y question: my app involves creating shifts for a rota. you click new shift and it gives you a dialog with settings (start time, end time, name, type, etc.)
<will> clicking okay would create a shift with those details, but clicking cancel wouldn't create the shift
<will> when you edit an existing shift (using a similar/the same dialog box), should changes to the settings 'save' right away, or should it also require you to click cancel (resetting the changes) / ok?
<jvrbanac> Since it's in a separate dialog, I would wait until the user is finished (i.e. presses ok or cancel) before saving the data. Less things to go wrong.
<dpm> good morning
<will> jvrbanac: fair enough :)
<will> i could even add those little reset buttons that i've seen in things like compiz config settings
<jvrbanac> If you think they would be useful to the user.
<jvrbanac> :)
<jvrbanac> dpm: good morning
<will> jvrbanac: i've tried to avoid having to build any custom widgets or anything like that
<will> i wonder if some kind of "extended widget set" might not be a bad idea. lots of widgets for picking dates and times and other sorts of things
<will> in my head i'm imaging a slider/scale widget, only horizontal and with two 'heads' to move about
<jvrbanac> Sounds like an interesting idea.
<jvrbanac> Well, it's been a pleasure. Good luck on figuring out that issue. night!
<mister> jvrbanac: Ah man it works but alpha option has been disabled in Gtk3 API :( I can set cursor to white to make it invisible but then it will show when a user uses a dark theme
<will> he's gone
<will> now it's just me and you to figure things out together :P
<mister> lol
<vishnu_p> h
<dholbach> good morning
<will> mister: what app are you working on? i promise not to steal your idea
<will> oh, he's gone. morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi will
<will> so who do i butter up to get in with a chance of winning a prize?
<dholbach> following http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/ should get you there :)
<will> i've only got 3 days left!? i thought i had nearly 6
<will> i should get a move on
<will> are people getting feedback at all?
<dholbach> who from whom?
<will> people making apps and erm, i guess the review board. i'm just panicking about how late i've left it, that's all. :P
<dholbach> stop IRCing, get coding! :)
<will> will do :P
<will> does anyone know of any information about how to make those ubuntu-esque black bulky toolbars? i couldn't find any
<dpm> will, http://askubuntu.com/questions/67362/what-is-the-black-header-widget-in-some-programs
<will> dpm: excellent, that looks perfect - thanks :)
<dpm> np ;)
<will> how would you pass an argument to a new quickly-made dialog box? i've tried putting it in the constructor, but i'm getting weird problems (it interprets it as the title, or else complains about the type of data). do i put it in run()? how does the normal __init__ work with these dialog boxes? they use __new__
<sigurdga> Is developer.gnome.org down?
<sigurdga> answering myself: It's not just you! http://developer.gnome.org looks down from here.
<sigurdga> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/developer.gnome.org
<will> it's not responding to me
<sigurdga> then it gets a bit harder
<Mike> Hi! Anyone home?
<Guest72799> Anyone who can help with two packaging problems?
<Guest72799> Hmmmm... Everyone must be sleeping :(
<dpm> hi Guest72799, if you ask the actual question, it'll be more likely to get help :)
<Guest72799> Well it would be nice to know if anyone is actually listening before I start asking
<Guest72799> Reminds of the days when I did Firefox development. IRC dev channel had loads of lurkers but no one useful.
<sigurdga> I don't know if I can answer before I see the question
<dpm> Guest72799, being nice to the people who are trying to help you by not calling them names might also be a good idea :)
<Guest72799> Anyway... Two issues: When I try to install the .deb package created with quickly package, I get a message saying something like package does not meet quality standards blah blah blah. How do I sort that out?
<dpm> Guest72799, can you paste the actual message somewhere? E.g. on pastebin.ubuntu.com? If the package installs correctly, I suspect you can ignore the warnings
<Guest72799> Second: When I try to run the installed deb, I get an error message "ImportError: No module named application.server" Obviously this has something to do with Couch Database
<Guest72799> @dpm: I'm not on the PC where I tried to install any more, and the person who is using it is currently in Windows.
<dpm> in that case, without more info or being able to reproduce, I'm not sure we can be of much help
<dpm> Do you have the code somewhere public? E.g in Launchpad or on another code hosting service?
<Guest72799> This is what is says: - The installation of a package which violates the quality standards isn't allowed. This could cause serious problems on your computer. Please contact the person or organisation who provided this package file and include the details beneath.
<Guest72799> In details it says: - maintainer-address-malformed UNKNOWN <UNKNOWN>
<Guest72799> Errrmmmm... So how do I set the maintainer address?
<dpm> Guest72799, for Quickly, it should pick it up from setup.py, IIRC. What does your setup.py file look like?
<Guest72799> Ah!
<will> Guest72799: i had the same problem
<will> does the address have to be something specific?
<dpm> a valid e-mail address
<Guest72799> Okay... I think that one is sorted. All the stuff in setup.py is commented out.
<dpm> e.g. name <name@example.com>
<will> ah i put mine in, but i see now it was commented out
<Guest72799> I'll put info in there and try to package again.
<Guest72799> Right: On to problem #2.
<dpm> will, yeah, the # character needs to be removed, otherwise the line will be ignored
<Guest72799> ImportError: No module named application.server
<will> dpm: thanks :) glad that got cleared up, i could picture myself 10 minutes before the deadline freaking out
<dpm> :)
<Guest72799> Seems as if Couch Database isn't being included with the package... Or something.
<will> didn't they drop couchDB for 12.04?
<dpm> Guest72799, again, we need a bit more of background, as it's a bit like poking in the dark otherwise. Do you have the code hosted somewhere?
<Guest72799> No, but I can move the code onto one of my public servers.
<Guest72799> Anyway, the problem seems odd. I mean the default preference handling is done using Couch DB, but Couch DB isn't included in the package... Huh?!
<dpm> is there a dependency on couchdb on the debian/control file?
<dpm> anyway, I'd recommend publishing the code somewhere so that we can help reviewing, otherwise it's quite hard to guess. This might help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/154129/how-can-i-publish-my-project-code-online-so-someone-can-help-me-with-it
<will> i'm trying to pass an argument to a Dialog constructor, but the __new__: function claims not to accept "instance" and "GtkDialogFlags". i'm trying to pass in an object instance
<will> what should i do instead?
<Guest72799> No idea. I've developed the app using Quickly. I did the quickly create ubuntu_application thing and quickly created the framework and the preference functionality.
<Guest72799> I've moved the .deb onto one of my servers - http://wizzrss.com/wizzrss_0.1_all.deb
<Guest72799> Hmmmmm... So now that I've changed setup.py, quickly package fails... I GIVE UP!
<will> Guest72799: post the changed version?
<Guest72799> All I did was remove the #s in setup.py
<sigurdga> Guest72799: yes, but you need to know what the code you enable tries to do
<sigurdga> the best is to read up on setup.py documentation
<will> Guest72799: i think it depends which ones to remove :P
<Guest72799> I commented out the stuff again and it still won't package. This is so damn frustrating! This is supposed to be easy?
<sigurdga> it's easy when you can spot the problem
<will> Guest72799: i'm new to python, gtk and quickly and i'm having problems too. so if that helps. you're not alone :P
<Guest72799> GTK is a friggin nightmare! When you are used to sanity like Java, using Python and GTK is bit like stabbing yourself in the head.
<Guest72799> So the packaging error provides loads of useful information: - An error has occurred during package building ERROR: package command failed Aborting
<will> Guest72799: i'm normally a java dev too. i agree that i miss the static typing, but at the same time i'm quite liking the lack of fuss. GTK is a lot easier to get on with than swing was, but you end up spending 30 minutes debugging a misspelt variable access. there are pros and cons
<sigurdga> that's not the helpful message you expect from python
<Guest72799> I'm pretty sure that Python is related to Monty.
<Guest72799> So now I can't even package the stuff I've spent the last 2 weeks working on... Nice!
<sigurdga> Guest72799: did you try "python setup.py build" ?
<Guest72799> @sigurdga: No. I'm actually too scared to try anything, because almost everything I try just sends me further into the one way madness street.
<sigurdga> the quickly thing probably (I don't know it) tries to run "python setup.py build" under the hood
<sigurdga> running it yourself should show you the error
<sigurdga> Guest72799: ^
<will> sigurdga: not wanting to pester you, but have you ever created a dialog box using quickly and then made any function calls on it or sent it any information before the "finished_initialising" function is called on that object? i'm at a complete loss
<Guest72799> Ok. I ran python setup.py build and I get an error message saying "error: bin/wizzrss.py: No such file or directory" but I can see the file and it is there.
<int_ua> I have a problem with quickly: it replaces Exec statements in the desktop file. Anyone knows where is the script that writes debian/rules upon packaging?
<sigurdga> will: I started using quickly just two hours ago, sorry. And I pretty soon gave up using glade and all that stuff.
<int_ua> http://askubuntu.com/questions/160336/how-to-prevent-quickly-from-replacing-exec-in-the-desktop-file
<sigurdga> Guest72799: http://docs.python.org/distutils/setupscript.html can maybe be a good friend
<will> sigurdga: no problem. why'd you give up?
<sigurdga> Guest72799: It's a while since I have created setup.py files now, and back then I packaged them for rpm.
<sigurdga> will: I don't like programming in xml ;)
<Guest72799> I agree! XML is an archaic abomination!
<hyperair> XML isn't a programming languag.e.
<hyperair> er language.
<Guest72799> Oh well... So much for Ubuntu development. I'm off to do something more useful with my life.
<sigurdga> XML may be useful, but not for everything.
<hyperair> yeah
<Guest72799> XML is only useful when you happen to run out of toilet paper.
<Guest72799> Bye guys! Thanks for tying to help.
<sigurdga> Guest72799: If you give up, you should probably start from scratch, without the boilerplate code from quickly.
<will> sigurdga: my problem isn't actually the XML, it's the structure quickly has built up automate things (and presumably interact with the XML :P)
<Guest72799> @sigurgda: I was just thinking the same thing. Seems like the boilerplate generation is full-o-bugs.
<sigurdga> Actually I have a problem now that I think is related to quickly. I get an error message about a line that I have changed, so the error message no longer match the line it refers to. Seems like quickly caches something... I'll try removing all .pyc-files and see if it helps.
<will> isn't it awkward when guests won't leave
<sigurdga> didn't help
<will> infact one of my ideas for this app competition was supposed to deal with people like that
<will> it was a really simple idea: a text box you could moan into
<will> then i checked and there was already one in the ubuntu software centre called irssi
<int_ua> anyone tried using command-line arguments in .desktop file with quickly?
<will> int_ua: what's the problem you're having with it?
<dpm> :)
<int_ua> will: http://askubuntu.com/questions/160336/how-to-prevent-quickly-from-replacing-exec-in-the-desktop-file
<int_ua> will: quickly deletes them :(
<will> that's pretty rude. does it delete them on packaging or when installing?
<int_ua> on packaging
<will> can you find that bit and cut it out then?
<int_ua> and when I tried to use sticky bit on debian/rules it silently fails even without telling where is the script that rewrites it
<int_ua> That's the problem. I can't
<int_ua> I've grepped, I've checked some quickly-related script manually. Nothing.
<dpm> int_ua, quicklist entries are in the .desktop file. Quickly only changes the Exec line, which is unrelated.
<int_ua> scripts
<int_ua> dpm: every quicklist entry contains Exec also
<int_ua> Am I doing something wrong?
<dpm> right, but Quickly does not delete
<dpm> it only changes the Exec line to point to /opt
<int_ua> "Exec=.*" matches the whole string, including arguments
<int_ua> and this way it replaces the whole string just to executable name
<dpm> int_ua, hm... weird. It did not change them in my app. Where did you get that sed line from?
<int_ua> debian/rules
<int_ua> which is replaced on every "quickly package"
<int_ua> "quickly package --extras"
<dpm> hm, I created my app before that change was done in Quickly, I think you've uncovered a bug!
<int_ua> ok, filing a bug report, but also I urgently need help
<int_ua> I'm leaving the town soon and will not have more time to package me app before 9th
<int_ua> dpm: any thoughts on where it could be in the scripts?
<int_ua> for the developers: AFAIU it should contain Exec=[^ ]*
<dpm> int_ua, as a workaround, you can change the sed line in debian/rules after having ran 'quickly submitubuntu', then run 'debuild -S' and then upload the resulting package to the PPA
<int_ua> Please confirm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quickly/+bug/1021675
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1021675 in quickly "Quickly package replaces all Exec strings in .desktop file" [Undecided,New]
<int_ua> Upgrading to -proposed version
<dpm> int_ua, thanks a lot for the bug report. I've added an answer to your question, let me know if the workaround works for you
<dpm> and note that the Quickly version in -proposed is unrelated to this bug, as it was uploaded to fix another one
<int_ua> yeah, already checked the changelog, thanks
<int_ua> dpm: debuild -S says: there does not seem to be an appropriate original tar file or .orig directory in the parent directory
<dpm> int_ua, did you run quickly-package --extras before debuild -S?
<int_ua> dpm: yes
<will> (should i be taking notes? is this something that could trip up all developers using quickly or is it specific to int_ua?)
<int_ua> "quickly package --extras"
<dpm> will, don't worry about it unless you are using quicklist entries
<int_ua> will: I don't see why is it specific to me, but that's possible, of course
<int_ua> dpm, will: quicklist entries or command-line arguments
<dpm> it is not specific to you I believe, as I was saying, I think you've uncovered a quickly bug
<dpm> yes, correct
<will> i probably will add quicklist entries, because the competition judges have been hinting about that being a good way to win that shiny laptop
<dpm> dholbach, any ideas why int_ua is getting the "there does not seem to be an appropriate original tar file or .orig directory in the parent directory" message after running 'debuild -S' in these steps? -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/160336/how-to-prevent-quickly-from-replacing-exec-in-the-desktop-file/160351#160351
<will> if i can't use quicklists then the only thing going for my app is how good its name is
<int_ua> will: have you tried packaging it?
<int_ua> will: also, dynamic quicklists should not be affected
<dholbach> dpm, what is the version number of the package and what's in debian/source/format?
<will> int_ua: not yet! and i've not implemented any quicklists either
<int_ua> dholbach: checking
<int_ua> dholbach: there are no debian/source directory in the project location. Searching for it...
<dholbach> if it's not there, don't worry
<dpm> I think Quickly does not create debian/source/format
<dholbach> what does    head -n 1 debian/changelog   give you?
<int_ua> wakeonplan (0.1-public6ubuntu1) precise; urgency=low
<dholbach> try to change the version to 0.2
<dholbach> anything without "-"
<int_ua> directly in the changelog?
<dholbach> yes
<int_ua> it procceded but failed on signing now: debuild: fatal error at line 1271: running debsign failed
<dholbach> if you go back into the changelog does it have your real name and real email address?
<int_ua> No, "int_ua <i@int-i7.local>"
<dholbach> do they match what you have specified in your gpg key?
<dholbach> to sign it they need to match what you have in your gpg key
<dholbach> also you could try to specify something like this at the end of your ~/.bashrc file:
<dholbach> export DEBFULLNAME='Daniel Holbach'
<dholbach> export DEBEMAIL='daniel.holbach@ubuntu.com'
<int_ua> worked
<dholbach> and run  source ~/.bashrc  afterwards or restart your terminal
<dholbach> this way new changelog entries will always have your correct name and email address
<int_ua> just changed changelog manually and it worked
<dholbach> great
<dpm> cool, thanks dholbach
<dholbach> anytime
<dholbach> lunch time, I guess :)
<dholbach> see you
<will> guys, i'm working on a shift rota compiling application. when you add a shift, you add in the shift requirements
<will> like driving, or handling money, or dealing with the monkey emperor
<will> i have a list of requirements for this shift you've added, and then a list of preset requirements (that you've typed in already for other shifts). what should that list be called?
<will> "premade requirements" is a bit awkward. "Other requirements" also a bit ugly
<int_ua> will: Why not Preset?
<will> int_ua: in my head, preset implies something added by the developers, whereas these were added by you. but just a few minutes ago
<int_ua> let me check gnome-scheduler...
<int_ua> oh, it's templates there
<will> that could work
<will> the only problem is templates implies something that you take, then change very slightly
<will> guh maybe i'm overthinking this
<int_ua> The package was rejected, I've added libglib2.0-bin to Build-Depends...
<int_ua> oh, it was the username: Launchpad failed to process the upload path '~~xintx-ua/wakeonplan/ubuntu':
<will> do americans use 24 hour clocks much?
<will> i think i read somewhere that americans are more used to 12 hour
<commandoline> As far as I know they often use a 12 hour clock indeed. 8:00 AM and 8:00 PM. But I'm in Europe ;)
<commandoline> but can't you let a program decide on that based on the system locale?
<commandoline> (assuming that is what you wanted to do, since you're in this channel)
<will> commandoline: yeah, just judging priorities
<will> my code stores its times as numbers
<will> so 9.5 is 9.30
<will> i hope that's not a dumb idea
<will> so i think all i need to do is convert for display / parsing input
<commandoline> which programming language are you using?
<commandoline> and mostly there are better ways to represent time.
<will> python
<commandoline>  http://docs.python.org/library/datetime.html <- everything you'll ever need (except timezones)
<will> thanks :) i might well change my algorithm to use datetime instead
<will> i'm writing a shift rota program
<will> so i need to do a lot of comparing of days and times and what not
<commandoline> datetime objects can be subtracted (timedelta), compared, etc.
<will> unfortunately the main problem of compiling a rota is comparing relative hours, not absolute ones (can't work on tuesdays at 10am to 4pm as i am already working from 9am to 2pm)
<will> apparently datetime.time could work there
<commandoline> that's what you'd use to represent a time, yes.
<commandoline> and maybe timedelta is useful too, for comparing them.
<will> thanks :) i hope i'm going about the rota in the right way
<will> my approach is to try matching the first shift with every employee on the roster, then for each of those, match the second shift with every remaining employee - and so on and so on for the third, fourth
<will> basically a depth first search through a tree of every possible rota ever
<commandoline> I've got no experience with that myself. But as far as I know there are a lot of algorithms for that kind of problems. Maybe there are even python libraries, it's always good to search for that kind of stuff before starting.
<will> you're right. might be too late for that now though :P i more or less came up with the idea in the shower then fully committed myself. might've been a mistake
<commandoline> well, as long as it works it's fine :P.
<commandoline> but if you're going to have massive amounts of input data the brute force approach might be too slow.
<will> absolutely. testing 20 shifts against 10 employees would be some... huge number. like 20 to the power of 10 or something a bit less than that (less employees as the shifts go on)
<will> so i use some basic checks to try and cull branches as early as possible
<will> so if the only two drivers in the company are cleaning the toilets and there's still a delivery shift to do, it cancels exploring any more of that 'rota space'
<commandoline> ok :)
<will> 3 days to get it all done :P
<will> commandoline: what are you working on?
<commandoline> I'm not doing an application showdown app, but do work on a few open source apps: openteacher, opengamedesigner, justforlearning (all three on launchpad).
<will> they sound pretty cool
<commandoline> thanks :)
<will> is there any way to figure out what you need to import in regards to python and gtk? i'm currently having to glean things from random articles and snippets of code on the web
<commandoline> well, I think (the python version of) gtk+ has some documentation of its modules, but I'm not sure, I'm a PyQt4 user...
<will> ah okay. :) i don't think it'd matter anyway, given the extreme clarity of this error message i'm getting: TypeError: Item 2: Must be gobject.GType, not gobject.GType
<commandoline> https://live.gnome.org/PyGObject/ <- links to both gtk3 and gtk2 docs. The first one is used by quickly as far as I know.
<commandoline> nice :P
<commandoline> no idea.
<will> i'm surprised :P thanks for that link though, i've found some stuff concerning the mysterious gobject
<will> commandoline: it even solved my problem! (it's GObject, not gobject). thanks :)
<commandoline> :)
<luciomrx> hi all
<luciomrx> can somebody help me with makefile?
<toabctl> i'm trying to use "quickly submitubuntu" but get an error:
<toabctl> gpg: skipped "85731631": unusable secret key
<toabctl> gpg: [stdin]: clearsign failed: unusable secret key
<toabctl> i have 2 keys for the same email (one is revoked). "85731631" is the wrong one.
<toabctl> any idea how to solve this? ~/.devscripts already has DEBSIGN_KEYID=C27319AD
<dpm> toabctl, not sure, but after a quick google search it seems DEBSIGN_KEYID is ignored? http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=367594 . From an earlier conversation quoting dholbach, you might have more luck using these other variables:
<ubot2> Debian bug 367594 in dpkg-sig "does not honour DEBSIGN_KEYID" [Normal,Open]
<dpm>  also you could try to specify something like this at the end of your ~/.bashrc file:
<dpm>  export DEBFULLNAME='Daniel Holbach'
<dpm>  export DEBEMAIL='daniel.holbach@ubuntu.com'
<dpm> or this: http://www.logilab.org/29038
<will> is there any obvious way to remove values from a GtkListStore using python that i'm not seeing?
<will> i just want to say "remove this string"
<will> looks like this is the easiest way to do it: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3426106/how-to-search-through-a-gtk-liststore-in-pygtk-and-remove-elements
<luke__> I have made an app using Quickly, how do I set the required packages or add a command for when the app installs?
<will> http://www.locker101.co.uk/reqtransfer.png you add new shift requirements from the right list of stock, premade requirements to the left list of requirements for that specific shift, or remove them. are those two arrows the right way to go about that?
<will> i have a number of attributes that users specify then assign to lots of different things in my application. deleting these attributes en masse would probably be a useful function, but really frustrating if you do it accidentally and erase half an hour's work. the real answer is implementing undo, but if i don't have time for that, would an alert do? an alternative idea would be to force people to drag and drop the items
<will> i realise that's longer than just clicking a delete button, but i suppose my point is dragging and dropping something quite far into a rubbish bin isn't something you do by mistake?
<will> (and yes i realise all the problems with these ideas could be solved by implementing undo)
<commandoline> well, if you have a clear warning box (short to the point message), I'd say it's fine to remove everything.
<commandoline> I wouldn't make it a central button, though.
<will> commandoline: warning box - an alert box? or a just a label / mouse over tooltip[?
<commandoline> alert box if that's how you call them in GTK
<commandoline> QMessageBox.warning() (), window.alert
<commandoline> (resp. Qt/javascript, to give an idea)
<will> ah right, yeah :)
<commandoline> removing everything via drag/drop is possible, but then you need to ask for confirmation too I'd say.
<will> sounds like a bit of a faff. i'll just go with an alert box
<commandoline> yes, I'd find that acceptable.
<will> the problem i have is that you have to add/remove things from one list (the left hand side) with elements from the right hand side, but also have the option of deleting any of those items.
<will> http://www.locker101.co.uk/reqtransfer.png
<will> I think what I'm going to do is make it so you can only delete stuff on the right hand side, to differentiate it from the idea of "removing" items (you can only delete things that have already been removed and can't be 'removed' any further)
<commandoline> sounds ok :)
<almien> http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/ - is there any way of checking whether your app was entered and whether it met all the basic requirements (like being published in right place)?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-07-07
<Will123> hey guys. is it possible to drag and drop onto a Calendar? i can't seem to get it working and the documentation mentions nothing
<Will123> hey guys. is it possible to drag and drop onto a Calendar? i can't seem to get it working and the documentation mentions nothing
<Will123> oops, that was a mistake!
<Will123> sorry about that everyone. i'm going to move this terminal to a different workspace so i don't mistake it for my quickly run window
<Will123> is there anything special i need to do to get drag and drop between two treeviews working? the documentation is pretty sparse
<peterlevi> hello
<peterlevi> QUESTION: is there any way I can get confirmation my application has been submitted successfully and is actually participating in the App Showdown contest? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1151/
<Will123> hey guys. i'm really struggling to get drag and drop between two different tree views working in python and gtk
<Will123> it worked very sporadically, once or twice, and the drag_motion signals fire off. but other than that, nothing. it's like voodoo and i was just wondering if anyone had either some calm soothing words or knew some useful documentation (i can't seem to find much regarding treeview drag and drop, gtk3 and python)
<sigurdga> Will123: I only needed drop myself (to drop files into an application), but I found the example on: http://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org/en/latest/drag_and_drop.html very useful. Run the example, modify and play. But again, I'm not the best to tell you.
<Will123> sigurdga: did you use tree views at all?
<Will123> they behave differently with drag and drop and need different function calls
<Will123> by now (i didn't get much sleep last night!) i'm more familiar with those docs than the back of my own hand (although when drag and drop didn't work i did spend a lot of time looking at my hands and weeping, so you can understand exactly how familiar i am with the docs now)
<sigurdga> Will123: Sorry. No. I didn't use treeviews.
<sigurdga> Will123: But unfortunately, treeviews with drag and drop is also om my todo list.
<Will123> sugurdga: feel free to share your ideas and progress with me
<Will123> so far i've managed to get it working only once or twice (the destination tree view highlighted and showed lines where i could drop my dragged entries)
<Will123> then at other times (even with the same code? hard to tell) nothing would happen at all
<Will123> i've been dragged and dropped into a kind of GUI limbo
<Will123> okay, so i can completely confirm that with the same code, sometimes drag and drop works and sometimes it doesn't
<Will123> is there any possible thing that could be causing this behaviour?
<jlengrand> hi all
<jlengrand> I'd have a question concerning multiple Threads in a pygtk application, created from a quickly template
<jlengrand> I started with the Hello world example, and added a button. I d like to run some code in a thread when the button is pressed. Thing is the thread doesn't run until the main frame has closed
<jlengrand> The code is here : https://github.com/jlengrand/Ivolution/blob/master/ivolution/IvolutionWindow.py
<akshay> hello.. can anyone tell me how to make an object move in 'quickly' app?
<akshay> hello.. can anyone tell me how to make an object move in 'quickly' app?
<akshay> is there anyone who is familiar with 'quickly' ?
<akshay> please help me
<SirSkidmore> Just discovered the app showdown a few hours ago
<SirSkidmore> Will finish
<SirSkidmore> Totally got this, I want my free tshirt
<SirSkidmore> how strict will the jury be on allowing apps into the software centre, thus allowing me to receive my free tshirt?
<Will123> SirSkidmore: they rejected my submission, Abused Dog Legion
<Will123> apparently it wasn't novel enough and i just copied my idea from iOS
<Will123> argh i just wasted half an hour debugging code because the gtk calendar gives you a date in terms of month counting from 0 and day counting from 1
<Will123> python was telling me that july the 6th (friday) was the third weekday
<Will123> i thought i was actually going completely insane
<SirSkidmore> I might not finish this app then
<SirSkidmore> I was going to make a text-based RPG
<SirSkidmore> haha
<SirSkidmore> that's not novel in the slightest
<Will123> SirSkidmore: i was just joking about Abused Dog Legion. :P i think a text-based RPG is a great idea
<SirSkidmore> Since I started a few hours ago, I'm not sure how far I can get
<Will123> infact i'd prefer to play a text-based RPG than level up in yet another RSS reader
<SirSkidmore> I might have to make it "Episode 1" haha
<SirSkidmore> I also learned Python today
<SirSkidmore> So I'm moving at like the speed of light
<Will123> I can imagine :P i was in more or less the same boat
<Will123> i started thinking of ideas a week before the contest was announced, then i procrastinated for the first week (it was my birthday), then i learnt a bit of python in the second week, then i put it off for a bit, then I played around in glade
<Will123> then I realised I had 3 days left
<Will123> and I haven't slept since
<Will123> SirSkidmore: what's the theme for your RPG?
<SirSkidmore> Don't know yet
<SirSkidmore> simply working on the engine
<SirSkidmore> I have to figure out how to make save games :P
<Will123> I'm worrying about saving and loading in my app too
<Will123> there's only one kind of save file format you can create in 1 day
<Will123> and that is a bad one
<Will123> they recommend using sqlite
<SirSkidmore> I have no idea how to use that
<SirSkidmore> I'm screwed haha
<SirSkidmore> but I want the tshirt :(
<Will123> SirSkidmore: why do you need a save game ability?
<Will123> what about an RPG that doesn't need to save
<Will123> what about a randomly generated boss battle
<Will123> you click a button and it dumps you into a fight
<Will123> you're already a random level, with random gear, and a random heroic back story
<SirSkidmore> Hmm
<SirSkidmore> That could work
<Will123> people don't play RPGs because they like going on long journeys and talking to boring NPCs, they do it to become a hero. this way you cut out the cruft
<SirSkidmore> I need to get the engine to work haha
<SirSkidmore> first, I mean
<Will123> fair enough :P think of it like those chess puzzles
<Will123> where you're presented with a few pieces in a specific configuration
<SirSkidmore> I love those!
<SirSkidmore> Will123: what are you using for an editor?
<Will123> SirSkidmore: gedit
<SirSkidmore> Will123: yeah, I went with vim, because that's what I used for Ruby
<Will123> SirSkidmore: fancy :P i'm doing it ghetto style. that's guh-etto. like as in guh-nome. actually, no, wait that doesn't work
<Will123> my project has been derailed at last minute because getting drag and drop to work with tree views is a dark and impossible art
<Will123> so i'm having to make do with rubbish alternatives
<Will123> i could almost taste that laptop
<Will123> now its metallic tang and the sound of smooth plastic bumping against my teeth seem increasingly distant
<Will123> (apparently there's going to be a "most melodramatic developer" prize after they've announced the real winners, so i'm gunning for that instead)
<SirSkidmore> I just want a tshirt :P
<SirSkidmore> I'm more of a Ruby guy haha
<Will123> isn't ruby basically the same as python? i normally use java so as far as i'm concerned you both need more braces
<SirSkidmore> ugh java
<SirSkidmore> IT's kind of the same
<Will123> i'm enjoying the way i can just get on with python
<Will123> and say "iterate over these sorts of things" and it just does it
<Will123> no endless describing of things
<SirSkidmore> Yeah, Java annoys me to no end
<Will123> it's not all bad. :P at least you can't trip up at runtime over silly typos
<SirSkidmore> True
<SirSkidmore> I have typos all over the place apparently haha
<SirSkidmore> I miss having like an actual IDE, I have to admit
<Will123> yeah me too. no auto complete is making remembering these arcane GTK constants a bit of a misery
<Will123> incidentally using a very C-ish API sucks too
<Will123> that said Swing was very java-ish and that's worse
<SirSkidmore> are you not using glade?
<SirSkidmore> Okay, so my engine kind of works now! :D
<Will123> I am using glade, but i've had to resort to directly programming some parts of it
<Will123> that's great! what does it do?
<SirSkidmore> Right now?
<SirSkidmore> not a whole lot
<SirSkidmore> there's a bug, so you can only die or be killed after one turn
<SirSkidmore> haha
<SirSkidmore> I normally avoid WYSISWYG stuff, but for this weekend, it's a necessary evil
<SirSkidmore> There's no caffeine in my house :(
<Will123> yeah. i think it depends
<Will123> for my main software project i'm writing the UI manually using openGL
<Will123> Gtk is much better than swing but i don't like the undocumented C-like stuff
<SirSkidmore> I can make a window with some buttons
<SirSkidmore> haha
<SirSkidmore> I'm not worried about GUI yet
<SirSkidmore> Can I use this as my GUI? http://kivy.org/
<Will123> you can only use stuff that's in the repositories
<SirSkidmore> Oh yeah
<SirSkidmore> Ugh
<SirSkidmore> haha
<Will123> what about pygame?
<Will123> though if it's text based
<SirSkidmore> It'll be easy to do in glade w/ Gtk I think
<Will123> btw, you'll definitely get a t-shirt if it has the cool 'ubuntu black toolbar'
<Will123> http://askubuntu.com/questions/67362/what-is-the-black-header-widget-in-some-programs
<SirSkidmore> I can totally do that :D
<SirSkidmore> YESSSSS
<Will123> SirSkidMore: by "definitely" i mean maybe. also, you can still have a Glade-created toolbar and make it black - just use the last two lines of the first answer, not all 3 lines
<Will123> that's how i got mine black
<SirSkidmore> I'm not running Unity, and using a non-defauly GTK theme, so mine isn't black :P
<Will123> always the contrarian eh
<SirSkidmore> Well, I really love Cinnamon (Mint's shell extension to GNOME 3), so that's what I'm currently using
<Will123> what's so good about it? i've used mint before, but not since the cinnamon thing
<SirSkidmore> I'm not using Mint, just Cinnamon
<SirSkidmore> It looks like a sleeker GNOME 2 is all really
<SirSkidmore> The java-ist in me wants to put every class into its own file
<sigurdga> coming in late to comment things you said a few minutes ago: vim is nice with code completion and syntax checking (pyflakes)
<sigurdga> I also run pep8 and occasionaly pylint
<sigurdga> (but not on this project)
<SirSkidmore> i'll have to look up pyflakes
<SirSkidmore> Since I'm new to Python, what are the general accepted protocols for multiple files in one program?
<sigurdga> i can see if I can find out which plugin connects to pyflakes
<sigurdga> code completion is another one. only looks at open files in the same window.
<Will123> SirSkidmore: that's what i've been doing, except for super small classes
<SirSkidmore> Oh really?
<SirSkidmore> huh
<SirSkidmore> haha
<SirSkidmore> I have a ton of classes all mushed into one spot
<sigurdga> running pep8 on your code will probably tell if what you have is OK
<sigurdga> it is fine to have more classes in one file, as long as it is meaningful
<sigurdga> pylint complains too much, is my opininon (you have 10 public methods, only 8 is good for you)
<sigurdga> and son on
<sigurdga> -n
<Will123> i totally forgot about public/private methods
<Will123> does python have those, then? :P
<SirSkidmore> This is my first day of Python coding haha
<sigurdga> maybe syntastic is one of the vim plugins… I don't remember too much
<sigurdga> now. off to sleep, maybe I get enough energy to have something to submit tomorrow.
<Will123> see you sigurdga
<SirSkidmore> well, I put everything in different files
<SirSkidmore> but I've clearly done something wrong haha
<Will123> SirSkidmore: i need your opinion on a screenshot I'm about to post
<SirSkidmore> Go for it
<Will123> http://www.locker101.co.uk/badideaorgoodidea.png
<Will123> what do you think about putting the requirements before publishing in the title bar? i'm thinking it might be a terrible idea
<SirSkidmore> Hmm
<SirSkidmore> I'm not so sure about that....
<SirSkidmore> OKAY, question for you :P
<SirSkidmore> so my game initializes in a file called rpg.py, mk?
<SirSkidmore> I also have character.py, enemy.py, and player.py
<SirSkidmore> can I just type import character, etc?
<Will123> here's how it works
<Will123> if you just do import character
<Will123> then when you want to make a new character, you have to do
<Will123> character = character.character()
<SirSkidmore> How do I not have to do that?
<SirSkidmore> haha
<Will123> because it's a class called character inside the file character
<Will123> erm, i think you do
<Will123> from character import character
<SirSkidmore> Oh
<SirSkidmore> Okay
<SirSkidmore> Lots of fixes to make now
<Will123> so if you do from character import character, then you just need to do character = character()
<Will123> btw, if you ever find yourself going insane
<SirSkidmore> That broke all of my code
<SirSkidmore> haha
<Will123> you can check snippets of code by just firing up a python terminal
<Will123> oh dear ;P
<SirSkidmore> Well, I just found pydev plug-in for Eclipse
<SirSkidmore> so I'm just going to use that
<Will123> fair enough!
<Will123> btw, quickly add dialogue
<Will123> took me ages to find out about that
<Will123> oh wait it's dialog :P
<SirSkidmore> huh?
<Will123> quickly add dialog (i think it's that) lets you easily create new dialog windows
<SirSkidmore> Now it's telling me: AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'Character'
<SirSkidmore> but If I remove my Character = character.Character()
<SirSkidmore> I get erros
<SirSkidmore> errors
<SirSkidmore> amd if I switch from Character = character.Character() to from character import Character
<SirSkidmore> I get from character import Character
<SirSkidmore> \Whoops
<SirSkidmore> I get: ImportError: cannot import name Character
<Will123> hold on
<Will123> what's your class's name defined as
<Will123> and what 's the file name?
<SirSkidmore> okay, so Enemy 'extends' character
<SirSkidmore> so I have enemy.py and character.py with the classes Enemy, and Character, respectively
<SirSkidmore> in enemy.py
<SirSkidmore> I have import character and then Character = character.Character()
<Will123> and that doesn't work? bearing in mind that all my classes are capitalised. I have a Shift class, in Shift.py. and in my main program .py file I do import Shift  and in the code, newShift = Shift.Shift() and it works fine
<Will123> unfortunately i don't really know enough about python to instinctively figure out what's wrong there, sorry :(
<SirSkidmore> Hmm
<SirSkidmore> lemme mess around some more
<SirSkidmore> I have no idea what's wrong at this point
<Will123> you can post your code if you like.
<SirSkidmore> like via pastebin?
<Will123> yeah
<SirSkidmore> (files are separated by comments) http://pastebin.com/Mprqn3eE
<Will123> oh, yeah
<Will123> when i said Character = Character.Character()
<Will123> i meant that code creates a variable called Character
<SirSkidmore> shit
<SirSkidmore> duh
<SirSkidmore> haha
<Will123> and assigns to it a new object of class Character from the module (file) Character
<Will123> i should have explained better :P
<Will123> sorry dude, you spent all that time renaming things!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-07-08
<SirSkidmore> So do I need to say class Enemy(Character.Character) or?
<Will123> erm actually I've not done anything like that yet. but yes i think so
<Will123> if you look in your about dialog that quickly makes
<Will123> it goes
<Will123> AboutAppNameDialog(AboutDialog)
<Will123> from app_lib.AboutDialog import AboutDialog
<Will123> so unless you do the from X import Y, then yeah you'll have to do the Character.Character thing
<SirSkidmore> ImportError: cannot import name Character
<SirSkidmore> ahhhh
<SirSkidmore> Okay
<SirSkidmore> I'm making progress
<SirSkidmore> never mind :)
<SirSkidmore> Okay, so now all of my commands are messed up haha
<Will123> oh dear :P
<SirSkidmore> Everything worked perfectly fine when I didn't have to split everything up into multiple files :P
<will> crashed my entire computer
<will> due to a dodgy gtk call
<will> and people say python isn't a real programming language
<will> and again
<SirSkidmore> lol
<SirSkidmore> I think I actually need to put all of the commands in their own folder
<SirSkidmore> file**
<SirSkidmore> and then call them from the Rpg.py file
<will> that would be better?
<SirSkidmore> Maybe
<SirSkidmore> I can't get them to work right now :P
<SirSkidmore> I might switch gears to an interactive fiction game
<SirSkidmore> and then kind of (in an update) add more functions like combat and such
<will> oh yeah
<SirSkidmore> More of a Choose-your-own-adventure game
<will> basically mass effect then
<will> mass effect in 24 hours
<will> they should have called it Conversations In Spaaaaaaceeee
<SirSkidmore> No, we have 2 days and 3 hours
<SirSkidmore> haha
<will> does it have to be in by monday or monday night?
<will> guh my application freezes the entire UI
<SirSkidmore> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/07/ubuntu-app-showdown-deadline-approaching-get-your-submissions-ready/
<will> it captures all gtk mouse input
<SirSkidmore> that's the timer
<will> is that before monday or after
<will> i only have 1 day and 22 hours
<SirSkidmore> Erm
<will> i guess it has to be in before tuesday
<SirSkidmore> I think it might be Monday at 11:59
<will> i hate this it's like homework all over again
<SirSkidmore> hahah yeah
<SirSkidmore> This will probably be rejected haha
<will> you can always improve it afterwards
<will> what do the rules say? can you definitely get a t shirt no matter what?
<SirSkidmore> It has to be approved in order to get a tshirt I think
<SirSkidmore> I don't think I'll be able to do this will
<SirSkidmore> If I had found out about it a few weeks ago, maybe
<SirSkidmore> Or if I actually knew python
<SirSkidmore> But I'm just not good enough at Python
<SirSkidmore> to be able to make a novel application
<will> SirSkidmore: that's okay, i forgive you
<will> you had a good old go at it though
<SirSkidmore> This has been an excuse to get my head around some python though
<will> i doubt if i'm going to finish too
<will> yeah it's not often you can be bothered to learn a new language (you as in me)
<SirSkidmore> And in my frantic researching I learned that there's a new framework for legitimate Android apps in Python
<SirSkidmore> So maybe I'll learn Python, haha
<will> oh nice
<will> is that that kuwi thing? or whatever it was
<SirSkidmore> Kivy
<SirSkidmore> Yep
<SirSkidmore> and that'll give me an excuse not to use poopy java
<SirSkidmore> And if I like Python I'll stick around on here and maybe make an app
<will> i'll hold you to that promise
<will> maybe you can help me fix up Shifty :P
<SirSkidmore> Sure haha
<SirSkidmore> well, shoot, I wanted a tshirt
<SirSkidmore> haha
<will> if i win the laptop
<will> i will post you my shirt
<SirSkidmore> lololol
<SirSkidmore> Deal :D
<SirSkidmore> I have to buy all of my own clothes (let the records show I'm in high school living at home) so I often have to wear like the same 7 shirts over and over again because I spend all of my money on computer stuff and books
<will> sounds like you've got your priorities in order
<will> once wearable computers become a reality you're sorted
<SirSkidmore> Hellz yeah
<will> once wearable computers become a reality you're sorted
<will> whoops!
<will> i thought this was my quickly window
<will> :P
<will> i keep doing that
<SirSkidmore> lol
<will> i have up + enter in my muscle memory
<SirSkidmore> Yeah, me too
<SirSkidmore> I'm still trying to learn RoR, frankly. I don't know what I'll use it for
<SirSkidmore> but I Love ruby
<will> RoR?
<will> oh
<will> on rails
<will> what on earth does that even mean?
<will> i've always been too embarrassed to ask but not embarrassed enough to find out
<SirSkidmore> It's a webapp framework
<will> i'm one of those programmers without the creative flair for web design
<will> and without the mathematical ability for low level programming
<SirSkidmore> I can't do low level stuff either
<will> :P at least you can do that though
<SirSkidmore> I can do some C
<SirSkidmore> but not enough to say I know it
<will> yeah, same
<will> i'm working on a computer game and hoping i can make something fun
<will> other than that i'm a bit screwed
<SirSkidmore> I can do some Java
<SirSkidmore> some C++
<SirSkidmore> Lots of Ruby
<SirSkidmore> Lots of JS
<SirSkidmore> some C, C# and now Python
<SirSkidmore> haha
<will> i mainly do java and php
<will> yes yes i know
<will> the two languages people ideally avoid if possible
<will> still my old job was doing VB.NET on windows server
<will> hooray
<SirSkidmore> I hate it when people hire me to do web stuff
<will> why's that?
<SirSkidmore> because they always want WordPress or Joomla which requires PHP
<SirSkidmore> (Oh yeah, I know quite a bit of PHP)
<will> yeah
<will> so what you want is someone to call you up and say
<SirSkidmore> I get to do almost all JS at my job haha
<will> i need you to make me a personal website where i can update things and maybe even sell stuff that i make in my little kiln. also a python based ubuntu gtk app
<SirSkidmore> Because my company is transitioning to Wakanda, which boasts an (almost) all JS framework haha
<SirSkidmore> Pretty much
<will> what's Wakanda? and what's your company?
<SirSkidmore> I work as the miscellaneous IT guy at a local Iron company called Metal-Technologies
<will> that sounds cool :)
<SirSkidmore> Wakanda is a WebApp framework for (primarily) businesses, and you can do (almost) everything solely in Javascript
<SirSkidmore> It's pretty fun
<SirSkidmore> I get mostly to do the throw-away jobs
<SirSkidmore> (like help desk)
<will> programming it or manning it
<SirSkidmore> but they know I like networking and am trying to learn programming so they give me some of those jobs once in a while
<SirSkidmore> manning
<will> i remember my last software job was developer and help desk guy too
<SirSkidmore> We don't have a ticket system
<will> i'd have to stop fixing bugs to clear a builder's print queue
<SirSkidmore> So I just get called, then I can either try to fix it remotely, or drive two miles to our foundry
<SirSkidmore> Most of the time I just go to the foundry, because it's a lot easier when I get to work face-to-face
<will> yeah, i can imagine
<SirSkidmore> It's a good time most of the time
<SirSkidmore> I'm the only high school we've ever hired, which is really cool, and I love making money
<SirSkidmore> (high schooler, sorry)
<will> how old is high school?
<SirSkidmore> I just turned 17
<SirSkidmore> But I've been working there since 16
<will> that's pretty impressive
<will> i wish i had been pointed in the right direction a bit earlier with programming
<will> i'm 23 but i got into programming properly at 16 to 17
<will> i had always been doing it but just not well
<SirSkidmore> The biggest problem I had with programming up until this summer was that I'd make myself learn the syntax of a language, but I could never figure out what to do with it once I could make little simple apps
<SirSkidmore> So I would forget everything
<SirSkidmore> And so by like 8th grade, I could make Hello World programs in like every single language, but without a cheat-sheet couldn't do anything else. I lacked the imagination and the creativity to come up with any of my own ideas anyway.
<will> yeah, i know what you mean
<will> another problem is what i call the shower paradox
<will> any program seems infinitely simpler when in the shower
<will> "oh yeah, i could knock up a procedurally generated open world platformer/RPG over the weekend"
<SirSkidmore> Hahaha, yeah. *cough*my text rpg*cough*
<will> haha
<will> yeah well my shift rota program has had the same problem
<will> all my great ideas for software end up being 6 months of work that goes no where
<will> my latest game is about 18 months of work and still not really ready to s how
<will> that's either dedication or idiocy
<will> or incompetence
<will> or both those last ones :P
<SirSkidmore> I don't work well on my own, but I don't have any friends who can keep up with me haha
<SirSkidmore> not to sound douchey, it's just what it is. Most 17 year olds can check Facebook
<will> no, i do understand what you mean. i don't have any programmer friends and sometimes i'm desperate for a partner
<will> i tried to get my friends into ubuntu but it doesn't seem to stick
<will> (this is the point where we fall in love and live happily ever after btw)
<will> i guess that's where open source comes in
<will> you can contribute small patches to anything you like
<will> then ditch it if you get bored
<SirSkidmore> Same. My good friend used it for a few years (I've had it for about 5, off and on) but he would not touch the terminal
<will> that's better than nothing at least!
<SirSkidmore> He wouldn't program either
<SirSkidmore> haha
<will> i've found that the guys who consider themselves a bit techie can be the hardest to convince
<SirSkidmore> and after a while I got bored with Ubuntu and switched to ArchLinux
<will> my biggest contribution to open source before writing this shift rota app is a string of ex girlfriends who dual boot and say "youubuntoo"
<SirSkidmore> which was fun as a novelty but annoying as shit after a while
<SirSkidmore> Haha, I honestly don't even think that I say it right half the time
<will> my experience with arch was looking through a huge list of packages during the install and then spending hours wondering why it kept breaking
<will> my longest time away from ubuntu was fedora KDE spin, but i saw a mini golf game called kolf and decided to go back
<will> "kolf"? it doesn't even work
<SirSkidmore> lol
<will> a kolf is something posh people do when they need to clear their throat (that almost works as a joke :P)
<SirSkidmore> I use Cinnamon most of the time, but Fluxbox when I have friends over to show off a little bit haha
<will> isn't fluxbox pretty basic?
 * SirSkidmore is just kidding, he doesn't have friends over.
<will> haha
<SirSkidmore> I made it look pretty decent
<SirSkidmore> It took a lot of work
<will> don't you love it when linux decides to have a monumental breakdown whenever you're showing it off to someone
<will> it's heart breaking
<SirSkidmore> "I swear I don't normally have to kill X and only use a tty for half an hour!"
<will> hahaha yeah exactly
<will> i was trying out fedora 16 in my friend's PC
<will> his first time with linux
<will> we tried the live CD out and had a poke around
<will> he seemed semi impressed
<will> then the CD drive wouldn't open again
<will> even rebooting it didn't fix it
<SirSkidmore> Ouch
<will> i can't remember what we did in the end, but it seemed for a while that linux had somehow physically broken his CD drive :P
<will> now he's got a job doing windows IT support at a legal firm
<will> there's a moral in that story somewhere
<SirSkidmore> I keep CrunchBang! on a flashdrive and always boot into that at school and one time I thought that I had completely broken the stupid computer
<SirSkidmore> It would not boot back into Windows haah
<will> oh dear
<will> that's when you walk calmy but quickly away from the machine
<SirSkidmore> Well, it was the embedded edition of Windows, so it had to be launched from another computer
<SirSkidmore> I got it all figured it out
<will> nice job :P
<SirSkidmore> I've gotten in some pretty huge trouble for my computer antics
<SirSkidmore> I created a HUGE local chat/file sharing network last year
<SirSkidmore> and it ran off of a bootstrapped wifi router in my locker
<SirSkidmore> and they found it haha
<will> how did you power it?
<SirSkidmore> BATTERIES
<SirSkidmore> haha
<will> :P
<SirSkidmore> Lots and lots of batteries
<will> you see this demonstrates the difference between us and presumably our education systems
<will> because i kept a mould farm in my locker at school
<SirSkidmore> IT was a 12v intake, so I had like 3 12v batteries to swap out all the time haha
<SirSkidmore> That's icky
<will> it started emitting a heavier than air gas that forced all the younger children with lockers underneath mine to vacate
<SirSkidmore> Ew
<will> didn't get caught though, so that's one up on you :P
<SirSkidmore> Well, they never caught me when I tore down the school's website after they made this really dumb poll about our scheduling. What does the general public know about how high schoolers want their schedules working?
<will> :P there's a wearisome school IT guy out there toiling away making lovely webpage voting systems
<will> see the reason why i didn't get caught with my mould farm is because i kept it in someone else's locker
<SirSkidmore> Our school's website is sooooo awful
<will> but i put my own lock on it
<SirSkidmore> So I feel no guilt haha
<will> so maybe that's what you should do with your router
<SirSkidmore> That's pretty smart
<SirSkidmore> I tried to create a network of routers independent of my school's network
<will> yeah they tend to be a bit embarrassing (school sites)
<SirSkidmore> (I piggy-backed on our wifi network) which was cool, because I could change the url to the network all the time
<will> i wouldn't know how to do that!
<SirSkidmore> I got the same model of Cisco routers, and then plugged in directly to one of our laptops, accessed the Cisco consoles off of the IT shared (private server) and added it to the network as wireless switch or what ever :P
<will> aparently calendar.mark_day(day) only accepts a day between 1 and 31
<will> but the calendar widget shows days from the previous and next months
<will> so if you're in july but you can see june the 25th, you can't mark it
<SirSkidmore> Hmm
<will> and that makes the last hour of programming a bit wasted :P
<SirSkidmore> Well, is there a way so if you click it, it just switches the entire month back to June, and then marks the 25th?
<will> the problem is i want to mark entire weeks
<SirSkidmore> Oh
<SirSkidmore> Hmm
<will> weeks that transcend monthly boundaries
<SirSkidmore> OHH
<SirSkidmore> Can't help you there
<SirSkidmore> heh
<will> nor can GtkCalendar apparently
<will> that sucks
<will> i've already had to give up on some major functionality due to drag and drop being almost impossible to figure out
<SirSkidmore> It's probably very doable
<SirSkidmore> by monday however?
<SirSkidmore> no
<will> drag and drop you mean?
<will> i got it working but only once in every 30 or so tries. that's with the same codebase, unaltered
<will> different behaviour
<SirSkidmore> both problems probably
<will> i think there could be a better standard set of widgets
<will> i'd like to see a clock widget
<will> i'd also like to see a double headed slider
<SirSkidmore> You're probably right
<will> that lets you set a start and an end
<will> that can be your new project
<SirSkidmore> for Monday? I'll pass. I'm pooped haha
<will> :P
<will> GREWS, or Gnon-Rubbish-Extended-Widget-Set
<SirSkidmore> however, if you get something submitted and then want to update it and want help, I'd be more than happy to do so
<will> that's very kind of you to offer and i might well take you up on it
<will> the code in my program is kind of terrifying in places
<SirSkidmore> Just comment in it
<SirSkidmore> :P
<will> when it gets uploaded to github it'll probably get forked by 10 different rival factions
<SirSkidmore> I'll be able to pick through it
<will> yeah, i'll do that :)
<SirSkidmore> What's your github username? I'll follow you
<will> i've not actually got one yet
<will> i was planning to sort out the whole uploading the package stuff 30 mins before the deadline on monday night
<will> can't be too hard right :P
<SirSkidmore> Okay, well I just PM'd you my email, so just use that :P
<SirSkidmore> It's not
<will> got it :)
<jlengrand> hi all, I'd have a question concerning multiple Threads in a pygtk application, created from a quickly template
<jlengrand> I started with the Hello world example, and added a button. I d like to run some code in a thread when the button is pressed. Thing is the thread doesn't run until the main frame has closed
<jlengrand>  The code is here : https://github.com/jlengrand/Ivolution/blob/master/ivolution/IvolutionWindow.py
<jlengrand> Thx !
<viesturs> hello I am having problem with quickly, can somone help
<viesturs> ?
<commandoline> viesturs: it's better to directly ask a question, the chance someone says 'yes' now is pretty small.
<viestur> hello, can someone help me with processes in ubuntu?
<viestur> i want my app to run in background and react on certen things
<viestur> how do i do that?
<viestur> and how to make it so in wouldn't make new process everytime it is clicked on or dropt file on in unity's launcher?
<commandoline> for the first thing, use 'subprocess': http://docs.python.org/library/subprocess.html
<commandoline> included in the python standard library by default.
<commandoline> for the last thing, see this askubuntu question I answered some time ago: http://askubuntu.com/questions/155496/how-do-i-force-only-one-instance-of-my-application-python-quickly
<viestur> thank you
<viestur> is there some kind of tutoral available, so i would undesrstand how do i use these processes in my app?
<commandoline> hmm, so a tutorial about subprocess?
<viestur> yes
<viestur> i am new to this thing
<viestur> may be it would help if i would tell you what i am trying to do
<commandoline> well, mostly you can just use something like subprocess.call(["command", "-p", "option", "etc"])
<commandoline> .call_check checks if the program exit code is zero
<commandoline> and you can interact with the process by using subprocess.Popen, again you don't need most of the properties.
<viestur> so the subprocess.call will create a new subprocess?
<commandoline> well, it'll just call the program you specify
<commandoline> http://jimmyg.org/blog/2009/working-with-python-subprocess.html is worth a look.
<commandoline> *calls
<viestur> it turns to the active process of that programm?
<viestur> ok i'll look in to it
<commandoline> subprocess.check waits for the process to complete, subprocess.Popen launches it and interacts with it when requested by your application as far as I know.
<viestur> OK
<viestur> that should help
<viestur> is it passible to controll if the app is showd as runnint un unitys launcer?
<viestur> the idea is similar like the quiestion you answered in askubuntu
<viestur> i want to have an indicator, that works all the time, but i want to show app as running only if the main window is present
<commandoline> no idea
<viestur> OK thanks :)
<megusta_123456> Hello, The appshowdown ends today or have I one more day?
<commandoline> all the info: http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<megusta_isback> People, i used 'quickly submitubuntu'; after few steps, It is asking me for Launchpad project name:
<megusta_isback> should i register a project?
<megusta_isback> ^ for ubuntu app showdown
<almien> What does "Draft" mean on https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/ ?
<mohan12312> Gentlemen, I have trouble signing the ubuntu code of conduct at launchpad
<mohan12312> says, "public key missing"
<mohan12312> Can anyone help?
<almien> I think the general idea is that you have to have a GPG key, and you have to publish it to public keyservers
<almien> and at some point, ubuntu's keyserver eventually gets that info, at which point it "knows" your GPG key
<mohan12312> almien: I had more than one gpg key.. that was the problems.. Thanks though.. :)
<D[4]ni> hi, are there any good tutorials on how to integrate a c++/gtk application into the global menu?
<D[4]ni> or at least some api docs?
<almien> D[4]ni, the process of submittting it as an "app" in ubuntu gives you some choices which seem relevant to ubuntu's menu system
<D[4]ni> almien: impossible to do it for non-public (for now) applications?
<viestur> how do i controll whehere quickly takes icons from?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-07-01
 * snwh is back (gone 00:22:35)
<dpm> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN_: hi, back from your vacations ? hope you had a great time. ping me when you're not busy so we can figure out how to schedule the next two days work to finish the webbrowser component
<oSoMoN_> nerochiaro: hey, yep I’m back, give me an hour or so to catch up
<oSoMoN_> with the outstanding stuff, and I’ll ping you
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Second Half of the Year Day! :-D
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN_: sounds good
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: ping
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: hi
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: so the current status for backporting all your changes is that they have been done up to revision 176
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and they are pushed to lp:~~amanzi-team/ubuntu-ui-extras/ubuntu-ui-extras-initial/
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: looks like you’ve done most of the backporting, are you blocked on anything special?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: the remaining revisions to merge are few (4 totals I think) and easy, so probably no blockers, but i would like to have my work checked properly by someone that undertands it. and i think i will especially need some help in 2 areas: (a) translations and (b) remove from webbrowser-app what is already in the component
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: ok, I’ll start checking your branch while you backport the remaining revisions
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: sounds like a plan
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i think i submitted an MR for it already
<om26er> nerochiaro, Hey!
<nerochiaro> om26er: ho
<nerochiaro> hi
<om26er> nerochiaro, when we switch to video recording camera goes blank. is that something you aware of ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: gusch probably knows more about that, he's worked on video recording
<gusch> om26er: just for a second - that's expected
<om26er> gusch, its like that forever on flipped image I am using http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=263089
<gusch> om26er: hmmm - then something is wrong with the flipped image :(
<om26er> gusch, is there a way to launch the camera directly in video recording mode?
<om26er> I want to make sure the problem only happens when we switch mode
<om26er> btw video recording works for the front camera, the problem is only with the back camera
<gusch> om26er: let me check the fiel toch change for video mode
<odra> Hey
<om26er> gusch, gusch switching to front camera for video recording and then getting back to rare camera makes t
<om26er> oops
<odra> Can someone try to install my app?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: do you think we should split the assets into a separate pacakge for the browser component too ?
<gusch> om26er: camera-app.qml line 72 has to be set to "captureMode: Camera.CaptureVideo"
<om26er> i mean switching to front camera and switching back to rare makes the video recording work again
<odra> I've been trying to find someone to try to install it for days :(
<om26er> *rear
<odra> Here, https://github.com/odraencoded/pynorama tell me if you can do it. :|
<odra> (it's a gtk app btw not a qml one)
<gusch> om26er: can you reproduce the error reliably?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: yes, it has been done for the app, so it should be done for the component
<om26er> gusch, yep totally
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok
<gusch> om26er: you might fiel a bug - or wait until flipped container is default
<om26er> gusch, I can wait ;)
<gusch> odra: I don't think gtk apps work on touch ubuntu devices atm.
<odra> gusch: I know they don't.
<odra> gusch: But it's an app, and it runs on ubuntu, and I developed it. See, where I'm going?
<odra> Also I can't find another channel for app development :|
<gusch> odra: sou you want it to install on desktop ubuntu?
<odra> Yes.
<odra> I've never made anything that installs on linux so I don't know if it installs correctly.
<gusch> odra: well - automake/autoconf - haven't used it since 10 years or so ;)
<gusch> odra: does "make install" do something?
<odra> gusch: It should install.
<gusch> odra: and in the end, you'll want to create a debian package
<gusch> odra: google for debian package create
<odra> gusch: Yes but there is no point having a makefile that doesn't install
<gusch> odra: sorry - but I'n ot an expert there
<gusch> odra: as you have image and python files, you could even create a debian configuration without install
<odra> gusch: Just type "aclocal && autoconf && automake --foreign --add-missing && ./configure && make" and then "make install" with permissions :u
<odra> If it works, running "pynorama" from console should open a window without showing errors on the terminal. :/
<gusch> odra: crashes for me - I think I miss some package
<odra> gusch: try "apt-get install python3 python3-gi python3-gi-cairo python3-cairo"
<gusch> odra: btw did you read this already? http://askubuntu.com/questions/144178/how-to-distribute-python-gtk-applications
<odra> gusch: Most likely not
<gusch> odra: or this http://askubuntu.com/questions/46325/how-to-make-a-deb-pkg-for-my-pygtk-app
<odra> gusch: I didn't try to make a debian package why would I have looked into debian packaging?
<gusch> odra: the cleanest way to install, is to build a package, and then install that package
<odra> make builds, make install installs. :|
<odra> I'll package this later once I get a few other features working :/
<odra> gusch: But could you do it?
<gusch> odra: packaging? sorry - I'm pretty busy
<odra> gusch: no...
<gusch> odra: and ./configure gave me an error
<odra> I'm asking if you could install it.
<gusch> odra: configure: error: Package requirements (pygobject-3.0) were not met:
<odra> gusch: did you install python3-gi?
<odra> I'm fairly sure that was the package for pygobject-3.0 :S
<odra> (then again I just guessed it)
<gusch> odra: yes - is installed
<odra> How confusing D:
<odra> Why are there so many packages with similar names.
<odra> Hmm :/
<odra> I haven't got the slightest idea of what packages my program needs.
<odra> I guess it can't be installed after all.
<m_tadeu> hi
<m_tadeu> if an application has a custom lib dir (like /usr/lib/myapp) to store .so files that are specific to the app, how should I proceed?if nothing is done, ldd doesn't find the .so files...adding the path in /etc/ld.so.conf.d works but, seems wrong by yhe debian specs
<m_tadeu> rpath's are also discouraged
<oSoMoN> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, pong
<odra> oSoMoN, kenvandine: pang
 * oSoMoN is hit
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: how do the whole translations look in the component ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: that was the part i had the most concerns about
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: not looked at it yet
<oSoMoN> will do later
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: so if I understand you correctly, you want the webbrowser component to be able to display pages and allow the user to enter addresses, but have history not exposed ? how would you separate that ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: I don’t even see a use case for letting the user enter an address, I think the address bar would be read-only (at least by default)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: and I would achieve that by having a webview+chrome component, and the rest be part of the app
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: so what's the point to even have it ? either the browser is a just pure viewer or it has also navigation controls
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: the point is explained in the use cases document
<oSoMoN> which is where we should have started, frankly
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: most apps embedding the component will use it as a view-only thing, not a full-fledged browser
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: if an app needs a full-fledged browser, then it shouldn’t embed it, it should make an external call to it
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: what of the use cases needs a chrome ? friends don't seem to need it
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: the webapps container will need it
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it's not in the uses case document, is it ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: no, but I’ll add it right away
<gusch> boiko: I fixed the typo (and the crash resulting of the trunk merge) https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-more-loaders/+merge/172116
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: cool, thanks
<boiko> gusch: great! I will give it a try in a few minutes
<gusch> boiko: cool
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: done
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: makes sense to me
<mspencer> I'm almost ready to upload an application to sell in the Software Center. It is a cmake-based KDE program licensed under the GPLv3, but requires a secret api-key for a web-servie when compiled. What would be the best format to upload it?
<iBelieve> oops, typo, should be "api-key for a  web-service"
<dpm> iBelieve, check out http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/licence-key-infrastructure/
<iBelieve> dpm, will that work with having one key for every installation of the app?
<iBelieve> dpm, my understanding is that the license key infrastructure is for verifying if the user actually bought the app. My api key is a single api key for all instances of my app the gives it access to a web service.
<xzcvczx> lol, if he returns someone might want to tell him if he uses a single api key for each user then if popular it won't be secret for long
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-07-02
<AskUbuntu> Update or replace webapp | http://askubuntu.com/q/315248
<AskUbuntu> Are there any Achievement and Leaderboard services for gamers and game developers? | http://askubuntu.com/q/315261
<dholbach> good morning
<gusch> oSoMoN: do you have some time for a review?
<oSoMoN> gusch: not much, but shoot, I can give it a quick look later today
<gusch> oSoMoN: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-datastructure-load/+merge/172348
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: ping
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: hi
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: hey, seen my e-mails?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: just reading them, give me a minute. late start today, i'm handing over the flat to some friends for the weeks i'm off
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: is florian ok with your proposal ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: before going on with it I would suggest you make sure he's on board
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: because that's how i had started thigns, with a separate plugin in the webbrowser branch, IIRC, but it was overruled
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and had to split off
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: also the work to keep the two in sync is a one-off thing that happened because it took me too long to create ubuntu-ui-extras but won't be needed continuously
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: we’ll need to wait until he comes online to discuss it with him
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yes
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: in the meantime, anything else we can do on this specific task ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: and having the plugin and the app in two separate code bases is going to be a royal pita
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: you can maybe review my MR to check for its sanity, assuming that we’ll go with this solution (but we’ll wait for Florian to confirm first)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/separate-plugin-app/+merge/172480
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: why would it be a pain ? the only thing i hate is that we lose history
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: because anytime I need to fix a bug or write a new feature that touches both I’ll have to sync between two branches, and two sets of packages
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: in an ideal world the plugin and the app would be so independent that it wouldn’t matter, but I know it’s not gonna be like that
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: makes sense
<JamesTai1> Good morning all, happy UFO Day! :-D
<gusch> oSoMoN_: tmoenicke is going to review the MR
<oSoMoN_> gusch: ah, fine, I was about to start reviewing it but good that tmoenicke can take it, thanks
<gusch> oSoMoN_: he's blocked atm. anyway
<oSoMoN_> nerochiaro: ping
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yes ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: would you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/separate-unittests/+merge/172529 ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: not at all
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: it re-organizes the code under the unittests directory, to ease maintenance
<nerochiaro> good idea
<oSoMoN> no code changes, just shuffling around files
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: already approved it. anything else i can help with with browser before florian comes back ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: not right now, but Florian should be online anytime soon now
<nerochiaro> indeed
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'll get some food in the meantime
<om26er> is the conference call working on the phone app ?
<om26er> does anyone know ?
<oSoMoN> Kaleo: ping
<xeranas> Hello, which soup library is recomended for simple stuff on Ubuntu SDK?
<oSoMoN> Kaleo: please ping me when you’re around, we need to discuss the extras QML plugin, see my e-mail
<AskUbuntu> Could not create a currency converter phone app | http://askubuntu.com/q/315415
<schwann> victorp: can you again test https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/qtubuntu-camera/camera-torch-support/+merge/168468
<victorp> schwann sure, i will try tomorrow
<schwann> victorp: cool
<Kaleo> oSoMoN_: yes
<nerochiaro> boiko: i just pasted my report in the mumble channel
<boiko> nerochiaro: thanks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: so is the plan approved ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: seems so, let’s do a quick mumble to recap
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: if it works. i'm in the apps channel
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: so, are you going to approve the MR?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: if you don't have anything to add to it yes
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: nothing to add now, will do the rest of what we discussed in subsequent merge requests
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: approved
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: thanks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: I am wondering if in the Ubuntu.Components.Extra separate package I should include some kind of example component. Otherwise the CMakeFies etc won't have much to install and it won't be a very useful skeleton
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN_: still there ?
<oSoMoN_> nerochiaro: yes
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN_: guess you missed my previous question:
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN_: I am wondering if in the Ubuntu.Components.Extra separate package I should include some kind of example component. Otherwise the CMakeFies etc won't have much to install and it won't be a very useful skeleton
<oSoMoN_> nerochiaro: yeah, I guess it would make sense
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: if you’re still around and have a bit of spare time, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/toolbar-buttons/+merge/172604 ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: I'll take it once i finish this example component
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: ok, thanks
 * oSoMoN is off for today, needs some rest
<om26er> nerochiaro, Hey!
<om26er> nerochiaro, the tests fail because that branch brings in regressions
<om26er> nerochiaro, 1. when you click inside a note area you cannot type anything
<om26er> 2. when you have an image loaded and you click below the image the text field does not expand to type.
<Kaleo> om26er: nerochiaro: it's important that this branch lands today before the touch build starts otherwise the notes app won't launch anymore
<timp> anyone knows where the .deb packages end up when I "build application on device" from qtcreator?
<timp> I think they used to go somewhere in /home/phablet, but I cannot find it now :s maybe something changed with the flipped image?
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: are the tests failing only in jenkins ?
<om26er> timp, my blind guess would be it used to paste it to /data/ubuntu/home/phablet but since we don't have /data/ubuntu on flipped images. the problem lies there. so QtCreator would need adapting.
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: you tell me
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: (it's your app not mine, I already provided the API adaptations)
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: it's your branch man, did you run the tests or not when you made it ?
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: I prepared the branch as a service
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: I cannot test all the apps I gave help with for the API  change
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: I could not have prepared a branch at all
<om26er> Kaleo, nerochiaro they fail on desktop as well. (I ran)
<Kaleo> om26er: thank you
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: ok fair enough
<om26er> 5 tests fail, due to the two reasons I specified above.
<Kaleo> om26er: any idea why https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/camera-app/new_theming/+merge/171886 fails?
 * om26er looks
<om26er> Kaleo, looks like an issue with the panda builders
<gusch> Kaleo om26er I have the same issue for camera-plugin and gallery
<om26er> gusch, Kaleo I re-triggered and this time it seems to be running
<Kaleo> om26er: ok, thanks
<gusch> om26er: thx
<om26er> gusch, whats camera-plugin ?
<gusch> om26er: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/qtubuntu-camera/camera-torch-support/+merge/168468
<gusch> om26er: gallery is https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-datastructure-load/+merge/172348
<om26er> the problem is with ps-panda-4
<boiko> Kaleo: is the UITK styling change merged already?
<Kaleo> boiko: yes
<Kaleo> boiko: and the phone app MR too
<Kaleo> om26er: apparently jenkins is not using the latest ubuntu-ui-toolkit for https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/mediaplayer-app/new_theming/+merge/171887
<Kaleo> renato_: let's ask om26er ^
<boiko> Kaleo: ah ok, nice :)
<boiko> Kaleo: I'll do a phone-app release then
<renato_> Kaleo, the new theme API is already release?
<Kaleo> boiko: you still do releases?
<Kaleo> boiko: it's not automatic?
<Kaleo> renato_: it's in trunk yes
<boiko> Kaleo: it was but due to some problems we had to switch back to using manual releases
<Kaleo> boiko: just the phone app?
<boiko> Kaleo: yep, it is building in a separate PPA
<Kaleo> boiko: ok
<boiko> Kaleo: because saucy's indicator-messages is different from the phablet one
<om26er> Kaleo, the log don't seem to think that. the package that is installed comes from the builder (which builds the proposed branch)
<boiko> Kaleo: salem_ just tried latest phone-app and he seems to be getting this problem:
<renato_> Kaleo, wait there is a new log
<boiko> Kaleo: file:///usr/share/phone-app/phone-app.qml:221:13: Non-existent attached object
<boiko> Kaleo:                  ItemStyle.class: singlePane ? "new-tabs" : "tabs"
<Kaleo> boiko: he obviously is not using phone-app trunk
<salem_> Kaleo, just compiled the ubuntu-ui-toolkit from trunk.
<renato_> Kaleo, I was looking into the old log, sorry
<renato_> the new one looks fine
<Kaleo> om26er: sorry for the trouble
<om26er> Kaleo, no problem :)
<Kaleo> renato_: can you please try the autopilot tests on your machine?
<renato_> om26er, Kaleo looking at the videos look like some problem with the video decoder
<renato_> Kaleo, works fine on my machine
<Kaleo> renato_: ah ok
<salem_> Kaleo, yep, just ran bzr pull again and more stuff were updated. now it works. thanks.
<Kaleo> salem_: great
<renato_> Kaleo, I did some changes on the autopilot test, to make it more stable in diff devices, let see what happen: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/mediaplayer-app/fix-autopilot/+merge/172638
<Kaleo> renato_: brilliant
<AskUbuntu> ubuntu sdk has no c++ examples | http://askubuntu.com/q/315560
<papoteur> Hello, I have a patch for usb-imagewriter to propose. Which way should i follow to submit it?
<Kaleo> renato_: one test still fails
<Kaleo> MismatchError: After 10.0 seconds test on GenericToolbar.ready failed: True != dbus.Boolean(False, variant_level=1)
<renato_> Kaleo, yes I am checking
<Kaleo> om26er: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/camera-app/new_theming/+merge/171886 failed again :/
<om26er> Kaleo, approve it now, will go fine
<om26er> papoteur, make a branch and propose it to its launchpad project
<Kaleo> om26er: ok
<papoteur> om26er: thks.
<om26er> papoteur, though I do think that project is not maintained anymore...
<papoteur> om26er: how do you know that ?
<om26er> papoteur, i remember it used to be used during the time when we had ubuntu-netbook-edition which had .img files. Now we produce ISOs for all images so usb-creator-gtk is used to make usbs bootable
<papoteur> om26er: Ok, I will have a look to that. Linux-mint done like a fork.
<xzcvczx> om26er: i prefer using dd as i have had limited success with the tools
<ironhalik> Hello
<ironhalik> I'm looking into some ubuntu development
<ironhalik> and so far, I've figured out I should use python3
<ironhalik> but since I would use some GUI, I'm wondering about GUI framework
<ironhalik> should I go with qt4 or GTK?
<ironhalik> gnome is based on gtk, but future releases may move to qt
<ironhalik> and also, so far, the basic stuff in qt seem to be more elegant for me, compared to gtk
<beuno> ironhalik, so, the future is Ubuntu Touch, for which there's an SDK in development: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<beuno> that's probably your best bet today
<ironhalik> it looks like it's mainy intended for mobile development?
<beuno> ironhalik, Ubuntu 14.04, the next stable release, will be a converged release
<beuno> so the same SDK for desktop and mobile
<ironhalik> hmm, thats nice
<ironhalik> won't there by any backward compatibility issues if I go with ubuntu-sdk?
<ironhalik> like, qt5 in 12.04?
<beuno> ironhalik, yes, this is targeted for newer versions of Ubuntu
<beuno> 13.10 and 14.04
<ironhalik> I need to think about my potential user base :>
<ironhalik> hell, android development is crazy simple compared to ubuntu :P
<ironhalik> I heard about plans for ubuntu sdk, didnt know there's a preview for it
<ironhalik> either way, I'll check it out
<ironhalik> thanks beuno
<beuno> np
<renato_> Kaleo, passed: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/mediaplayer-app/fix-autopilot/+merge/172638
<Kaleo> renato_: excellent! thank you
<Kaleo> renato_: I approved it
<boiko> Kaleo: hey, would you mind reviewing/approving this release MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/phone-app/release_0.59.17/+merge/172695
<boiko> Kaleo: it's for the UITK theming fixes to get released
<Kaleo> boiko: done
<boiko> Kaleo: obrigado! :)
<Kaleo> de nada
<Kaleo> nik90: still here?
<Kaleo> nik90: I'm back
<Kaleo> nik90: I *think* it will fix it https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix_1197164/+merge/172698
<Kaleo> timp: you're not around I guess?
<nik90> Kaleo: just saw ur message.
<nik90> Kaleo: I will wait for it to get merged and then test and let you know how it goes
<Kaleo> nik90: thanks, what's your timezone?
<nik90> Kaleo: UTC + 02:00 (its late here... :D )
<Kaleo> nik90: oh yeah
<Kaleo> nik90: go to bed :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-07-03
<Israel> I am having a bit of an issue with QML.  tools: ToolbarItems  keeps giving me an error when I try to run my program. "Cannot assign to non-existent property "tools""  though I import Ubuntu.Components.Popups 0.1
<Israel> Does Ubuntu.Components.Popups 0.1 conflict with another, such as Ubuntu.Components.ListItems 0.1 ??
<Israel> is this a bug?  does anyone know?
<AskUbuntu> How do I make a random amount of an elements in QML | http://askubuntu.com/q/315678
<Denubis> Is this the appropriate channel to discuss different packaging strategies for part of an app we're planning on running on an ubuntu laptop?
<Denubis> or is this more for the process of developing the thing itself?
<tsimpson> Denubis: #ubuntu-packaging is more for packaging, though this and that channel are both rather quiet. you may find http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/ useful
<Denubis> tsimpson, I'm more interested in discussing the different approaches, the link you gave is quite useful in the more pragmatic howto sense
<dpm> good morning all
<AskUbuntu> Design standard for "About" and "Options" | http://askubuntu.com/q/315729
<gusch> mhall119: ping
<AskUbuntu> Clickable emails in Label | http://askubuntu.com/q/315733
<dholbach> good morning
<xzcvczx> evening actually :)
<AskUbuntu> get the ubuntu sdk preview | http://askubuntu.com/q/315751
<oSoMoN> hey gusch, would you have some time to review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/toolbar-buttons/+merge/172604 today?
<gusch> oSoMoN: sure - I'm on it ...
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<gusch> oSoMoN: the icons are bigger now, an vertical centered
<gusch> oSoMoN: the problem is, for "Tabs" the text and icon overlap slightly
<oSoMoN> gusch: interesting, I haven’t seen that, are you testing on desktop or phone?
<gusch> oSoMoN: on the desktop
<oSoMoN> gusch: let me test again then
<gusch> oSoMoN: I updated UITK today
<oSoMoN> gusch: ah, I haven’t yet (doing it now), might be the reason of the difference
<gusch> oSoMoN: but I'd say that is a bug in UITK
<oSoMoN> gusch: it was working well (looking exactly the same as standard toolbar buttons) with yesterday’s uitk
<gusch> oSoMoN: hmmm - or you have to use (anchor?) the ToolbarButton different
<gusch> oSoMoN: gallery looks fine with the new UITK
<oSoMoN> gusch: I updated to the latest uitk, and I’m not seeing the issue you’re describing, in fact I’m running the browser (my branch) and the gallery (latest trunk), and the size and appearance of the toolbar buttons is exactly the same
<oSoMoN> gusch: can you take a screenshot of the issue and send it my way?
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<gusch> oSoMoN: oh - mixed that up - the old one looks wrong
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok - so I'll approve
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved - sorry for the fuzz
<oSoMoN> gusch: no worries, thanks for the review
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Compliment Your Mirror Day! :-D
<dpm> hi oSoMoN, I hope you had a nice holiday and welcome back! :) - quick question: I've noticed that after the work to get desktop files for the core/system apps internationalized, they still don't appear translated in the dash. I'm not sure if it's a regression or if they never appeared translated, do you have any ideas why the desktop file translations might not be loaded?
<oSoMoN> dpm: hey, thanks :)
<oSoMoN> dpm: not sure about unity8, it might be that it doesn’t use the correct mechanism to get the translated names
<oSoMoN> dpm: when I tested on my desktop though, it was
<oSoMoN> working
<dpm> oSoMoN, how did you do the testing on your desktop?
<oSoMoN> dpm: I installed the package from the ppa on the desktop and searched for the app in the dash
<dpm> oSoMoN, yeah, that works. I can confirm that, but on the device they're untranslated.
<dpm> I'll file a bug against unity
<seb128> hey toolkit guys
<seb128> is there a magic to tell a ListView "height: whatever is needed to include the ListItem stacked in the list"?
<nik90> seb128: not a toolkit guy, but cant you use height: ChildRect.height or something?
<nik90> I mean ChildrenRect
<seb128> nik90, that seems to work, thanks!
<seb128> qml is weird, I wonder why those are not default
<seb128> it's like columns
<nik90> seb128: yes
<seb128> when using qml you keep running into stuff not doing what you want because their default size is null
<seb128> rather than being the one needed for the things they include
<nik90> seb128: I think qt quick and qml is still picking up and is a bit new.
<seb128> right
<seb128> ok, next question :p
<seb128> is there a way to have an icon: of a ListItem do "look in the theme if that's a name, use the path if that's a path"?
<seb128> e.g I want to use "icon: desktop.Icon" where desktop.Icon is the Icon=... from /usr/share/applications/<name>.desktop
<seb128> those are sometime a theme icon, sometime a filepath
<nik90> seb128: sry no experience with that. I am still trying to figure that myself.
<nik90> seb128: although how do they do it in the current .desktop files?
<seb128> nik90, "they"?
<seb128> nik90, well, desktop files can contain an icon name or a path to an icon, gtk handles that fine, not sure what qt does which is what I was asking
<seb128> "icon: icon" works for a themed icon
<seb128> but if you have a filename you need "icon: Qt.resolvedUrl(icon)" it seems
<nik90> seb128: I use Qt.resolvedUrl(icon) for the clock-app
<nik90> seb128: However there I give it a relative path. But am not sure what happens when the theme is changed
<seb128> where icon is a name from an icon in the theme or a path to a file?
<nik90> path to a file
<seb128> k, that makes sense
<seb128> nik90, just for info, using "icon: "image://gicon/" + iconname" seems to do the trick
<nik90> seb128: thnx. Will keep that in mind
<gema> boiko: ping
<boiko> gema: pong
<gema> boiko: remember the ssh command we discussed to make the phone send a call to a given number?
<gema> boiko: I cannot find it in my logs
<boiko> gema: there is a dbus command, but it won't call directly, it will only fill the dialer page with the number and wait for the call button to be pressed
<gema> boiko: I remember we discussed a way to ssh into the phone and make it call
<gema> boiko: maybe calling the app from the command line?
<gema> boiko: I haven't tried it , I was going to, but cannot find the line
<boiko> gema: wasn't that for accepting incoming calls? for that there is a dbus command (omer asked me to add that)
<gema> boiko: that's another thing we need indeed
<gema> boiko: this is to be able to control the phone at the other end from the testing phone
<gema> and make a call to the testing phone initiating it from outside
<boiko> gema: ah ok, there is the ofono phone simulator, but as far as I know it is not fully controllable from the command line, let me check
<gema> boiko: thanks
<boiko> gema: let me check what can be done from the command line, just a minute
<gema> boiko: thanks a lot
<oSoMoN> Kaleo: hey, any idea
<oSoMoN> Kaleo: hey, any idea what could cause bug #1197293
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1197293 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ReferenceError: UbuntuColors is not defined" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197293
<oSoMoN> ?
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: looking
<oSoMoN> thanks
<seb128> could somebody knowing qml help us and review https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/background-welcome-image-accountsservice/+merge/172595 ?
<seb128> (that's for system settings, most of us working on it are new to qml and that's the first "plugin" we use ... it would be good if somebody who knows those stuff better could check things are done the right way)
<seb128> (that's likely going to used as base/copied in other panels)
<seb128> oSoMoN, Kaleo, ...: ^ if you have some spare cycle, it's not a big diff to review ... ;-)
<seb128> Laney, ^ fyi
<Laney> cool
<oSoMoN> seb128: I’ll have a look later today
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks!
<Kaleo> seb128: camel case
<Kaleo> seb128: (just going through it quickly, that struck me, names should be camelcase)
<boiko> gema: so, once you get ofono-phonesim running (omer was working on that) you can follow the instructions
<boiko> gema: here: https://kernel.googlesource.com/pub/scm/network/ofono/phonesim/+/c94e6c0c64dd10da2a297d37336653ef707be49a/doc/scriptable.txt
<gema> boiko: excellent thanks
<boiko> gema: but that's not real phone calls, it is using the modem simulator from ofono
<gema> uhmmm, that;s not good enough
<gema> I need to make a real phone call
<boiko> gema: for real calls I don't know a way to do that, cause you have to call from another phone, and that I don't know how to do
<Kaleo> seb128: use property bindings: instead of "onBackgroundFileChanged: testWelcomeImage.source = backgroundPanel.backgroundFile"; do "source: backgroundPanel.backgroundFile"
<seb128> Laney, ^
<gema> boiko: ack, no worries
<boiko> gema: from the app you can do that easily using autopilot (omer already created code for that)
<gema> boiko: I'd like not to depend on the app
<gema> for the testing
<boiko> gema: but from the other end (to simulate an incoming call), I don't know how to do
<gema> boiko: no worries we'll write a little C program if needed be
<gema> I thought there was one already , will ping rsalvetti again
<Kaleo> Laney: seb128: QString backgroundFile(); is protected but should be public
<Laney> that came from the template
<Kaleo> Laney: seb128: there is some qDebug statements lying around and the qdebug import unneeded
<boiko> gema: so if the idea is to use two ubuntu touch phones, then there are some tricks that we can do
<Laney> how do I do the property binding thing while keeping the fallback as default?
<gema> boiko: the idea is to use two, one of them will be quite stable
<gema> able to make/receive calls and send / receive smss
<gema> but I don't want to depend on the UI apps to do that
<Kaleo> Laney: in the constructor you do background_file = get_background_file(); twice
<gema> just a command line that we can send through ssh to that phone
<gema> to get it going
<gema> becuse the phone under test is the other one
<Kaleo> Laney: you could even do get_background_file() lazily in the backgroundFile() getter; that would speed up startup time
<gema> that one would only be test infrastructure
<Kaleo> Laney: let me see about the binding
<boiko> gema: in that case there is something you can do to make a call, let me get the command here
<Laney> Kaleo: Will it be cached by qml?
<gema> boiko: thanks
<boiko> gema: (sorry, I didn't realize you were going to use two ubuntu-touch phones)
<gema> boiko: ok
<Laney> The thought of doing it in the ctor was to avoid dbus roundtrips
<Kaleo> Laney: no
<Kaleo> Laney: the background() function will be called everytime you type object.background in QML
<Kaleo> Laney: to answer your question/issues in the description of the MR:
<Laney> then wouldn't it be better to have that cost once at startup?
<Kaleo> Laney: 1. it's right
<Kaleo> Laney: no
<Kaleo> Laney: it's still a one time cost
<Kaleo> Laney: if you keep storing the result in your private member variable
<Kaleo> Laney: and not call the dbus function every time
<Kaleo> Laney: 2. ubuntu-system-settings and not libsystemsettings1: are those package names?
<Laney> yes
<Kaleo> Laney: 3. your way is better
<kenvandine> Kaleo, yes those are package names
<Kaleo> Laney: 4. that's alright
<mhall119> gusch: pong
<Kaleo> Laney: 2. we have convention names for those
<Kaleo> Laney: qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin qtdeclarative5-localstorage-plugin qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<Kaleo> Laney: etc.
<Kaleo> Laney: but hang on
<Laney> -system-settings-plugins?
<gusch> mhall119: I tried to merge to music-app
<Kaleo> Laney: I would not separate the plugin into a separate debian package at all
<Kaleo> Laney: unless you intend other apps to use it
<Laney> right
<Laney> not really
<Kaleo> Laney: so no
<gusch> mhall119: lanuchpad says it's merged, but it isn't
<Kaleo> Laney: 5. I don't know yet
<Laney> Kaleo: so the variable name convention is camelCase for all variables?
<gusch> mhall119: any idea why?
<Kaleo> Laney: yes
 * Laney discovers Qt Creator has a refactoring tool for this
<Laney> :D
<mhall119> gusch: no, let me look though
<gusch> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/music-app/music-fix-warnings/+merge/172573
<Kaleo> Laney: and member variables prefixed with m_
<Kaleo> Laney: about the binding, you are right
<gusch> mhall119: and https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/music-app/music-declarative-duration/+merge/172620
<Kaleo> Laney: no use for one
<Laney> cool
<Laney> Kaleo: Give me 5 minutes to do your fixes
<Kaleo> Laney: you can take a look at the following file from the toolkit
<gusch> mhall119: oh - maybe dpm fixed that already?
<Kaleo> Laney: for something similar: modules/Ubuntu/Components/ListItems/ImageWithFallback.qml
<Laney> ok
<gusch> mhall119: oh dpm did - thx
<mhall119> ok,cool
<Laney> ah interesting
<mhall119> yeah, I'm seeing them in trunk
<dpm> gusch, np, I just noticed that Jenkins hadn't kicked in because the MP hadn't been top-approved and approved it (it was manually marked as merged)
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: that's beyond me so far
<oSoMoN> Kaleo: ok, thanks, I’ll keep digging
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: try to call the plugin with something that does not start with Ubuntu.Components
<oSoMoN> Kaleo: do you mean renaming it?
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: yes
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: that's the only change that Isee could be relate
<Kaleo> d
<oSoMoN> yes, that makes sense
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: When you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth.
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: something is odd
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: you did not put the browser plugin under Ubuntu/Components/Extras/Browser
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: forget it, my bad
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: was looking at the wrong tree :)
<oSoMoN> the tree that’s hiding the forest? ;)
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: yes, I'm starting to have a good idea of what's going on
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: I doubt it has anything to do with the naming
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: I had not noticed that message before "QQmlComponent: Component is not ready"
<oSoMoN> Kaleo: good, I don’t feel like renaming again
<oSoMoN> ah, me neither, good catch
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: found it!
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: createQmlObject  QUrl( "file:///home/kaleo/Projects/apps/webbrowser-app/src/Ubuntu/Components/Colors/UbuntuColors.qml" )
<Kaleo> that's not gonna work :)
<oSoMoN> Kaleo: where in the code is that?
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: the toolkit
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: ok it _is_ a naming problem
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: what's happening is that inside the toolkit plugin "Ubuntu.Components" I'm trying to guess what the path on disk to the plugin is
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: Qt 5.1 has a method for that http://doc-snapshot.qt-project.org/qt5-stable/qtqml/qqmlextensionplugin.html#baseUrl
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: but Qt 5.0 does not
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: so the way I do it is that I convert Ubuntu.Components into Ubuntu/Components
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: and then go through the importPathList
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: to look for a directory that ends in Ubuntu/Components
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: I did not anticipate there could be another Ubuntu/Components
<oSoMoN> ahah
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: which there is not when the webbrowser is installed
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: so the warnings don't happen when installed I guess
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: that's wild
<oSoMoN> Kaleo: not tested installed, I must admit
<oSoMoN> Kaleo: can that be fixed in the toolkit, or should I try to address that in the uninstalled scenario for the browser?
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: nah, I can fix it
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: somehow
<oSoMoN> cool
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: I don't know how yet :/
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: ok, I do
<oSoMoN> Kaleo: that’s ok as I can live with the issue for now, it’s not blocking me in any way
<seb128> Kaleo, thanks for the review comments ;-)
<Kaleo> seb128: yw
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: done, fixed
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: ugly
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix_1197293/+merge/172824
<Laney> Kaleo: ok, pushed an update if you feel like looking again
<oSoMoN> Kaleo: thanks, approved, you might want to have someone on your team give it a quick sanity check too
<inaciando> hi all. i am looking the incredible "quickly" an my question is : is it possible develop for ubuntu tablet using "quickly" and gtk liberies?
<inaciando> or i have to use qt and qml ?
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: you're enough :)
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: the code will go away with 5.1
<oSoMoN> Kaleo: ok, so feel free to top-approve
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: ok
<Kaleo> seb128: can you look at the email I fwed you?
<seb128> Kaleo, sure (I was out for some exercice, taking a shower and looking at ità
<seb128> )
<mhall119> jvrbanac: hey, are you around for the API website call in 5 minutes?
<jvrbanac> mhall119,
<jvrbanac> mhall119, yeah
<mhall119> cool
<Kaleo> seb128: thx
<mhall119> jvrbanac: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/08c66ad1e28595b54c403c1771de1ac4fc4c66bf?authuser=1
<doanac> boiko: i'm looking at getting some sms stuff automated in the qa lab. I was told you might have some info to help me get stated
<doanac> the first question i have. are there some API's for things like "wait for sms"
<doanac> ie - how to tell when an sms has arrived
<boiko> doanac: hi
<boiko> doanac: so, you mean in the phone app or just to test the infrastructure itself?
<doanac> boiko: i guess via the phone-app. ie - i'm running a test on the phone and it needs to know if it got an SMS or not
<doanac> so a cool CLI like "wait-for-sms --timeout 60s" would be an example
<boiko> doanac: ok, are the tests C++ or what?
<doanac> boiko: the tests don't exist. i'd prefer python, but I don't know what my options are
<boiko> doanac: ah ok, got it, I think python is fine
<boiko> doanac: without having to rely on the phone-app itself, you could write a program that listen to ofono signals telling you that you got a new sms
<doanac> boiko: is this a dbus sort of thing, or does ofono include its own api?
 * doanac googles :)
<boiko> doanac: it's dbus
<doanac> boiko: cool. i'm going to do some research, but any pointers would be greatly appreciated
<boiko> doanac: salem_ can give you more info (as he recently implemented the telepathy component that talks to ofono using those interfaces)
<doanac> boiko, salem_: is something like this were I might get started: https://github.com/c4milo/ofono/blob/master/test/list-messages ?
<salem_> salem_, kind of, will you be using a real phone, or ofono emulator?
<boiko> doanac: that for messages that are already there, but there is a signal emitted when new messages arrive
<boiko> doanac: https://github.com/c4milo/ofono/blob/master/doc/messagemanager-api.txt
<salem_> doanac, ^
<doanac> boiko: thanks!
<boiko> doanac: those are for real phone calls and messages, right?
<salem_> doanac, org.ofono.MessageManager.IncomingMessage is the signal you have to listen to.
<doanac> boiko: yes. we are going to send the phone real sms's
<boiko> salem_: ^
<salem_> doanac, ok, so the object path will be /ril_0 and the signal is org.ofono.MessageManager.IncomingMessage. a simple python script should do the trick. if you need help to create the script, let me know.
<doanac> salem_: if you could share the script it would be incredibly helpful.
<doanac> i haven't done DBUS signals before, so i'm guessing i'd make a few dumb mistakes before getting something working
<AskUbuntu> autopilot ImportError: No module named input | http://askubuntu.com/q/315996
<salem_> doanac, https://pastebin.canonical.com/93763/
<salem_> doanac, just change /phonesim by the real modem object path
<doanac> salem_: thanks so much! i owe you a beer
<salem_> doanac, no problem!
<AskUbuntu> I wish to translate for Ubuntu! | http://askubuntu.com/q/316019
<AskUbuntu> Can I download Ubuntu for my Galaxy S lll Fido? | http://askubuntu.com/q/316028
<boiko> Kaleo: ping
<boiko> Kaleo: nevermind, let me double check here
<Kaleo> boiko: pong
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-07-04
<boiko> Kaleo: I was going to talk to you about a regression on the toolbar, but first I need to port the phone-app to use ActionItems
<TobyK> Looks like the touch-coreapps package is broken
<TobyK> touch-coreapps : Depends: stock-ticker-mobile-app but it is not installable                   Depends: dropping-letters but it is not going to be installed
<dholbach> good morning
<Mirv> hmp, Qt 5.1 fails to build for me right in the beginning
<Mirv> unlike beta1 which built fine
<oSoMoN> gusch: good morning, would you have some time to review a MR of mine? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/tabslist-no-static-newtab/+merge/172961
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<oSoMoN> thanks
<gusch> oSoMoN: I think it would be easier to use http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-listview.html#header-prop for the "newTabDelegate"
<oSoMoN> gusch: very good point (sorry I missed your comment because I got disconnected and my nick changed)
<gusch> oSoMoN: no worries
<oSoMoN> gusch: I’ll give it a try, in the meantime would you mind approving this one-liner? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/increase-test-timeout/+merge/172967
<gusch> oSoMoN: timing problem?
<oSoMoN> gusch: yes, I explained it in the comments of the MR, my laptop is horribly slow these days
<gusch> oSoMoN: argh - I always forget to read that ...
<oSoMoN> :)
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved
<oSoMoN> gusch: another trivial one-liner: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/remove-unused-variable/+merge/172968
<oSoMoN> thanks
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Upload A Virus To The Alien Mothership Day! :-D
<t1mp> haha :)
<dpm> morning JamesTait and all :)
<dpm> hi oSoMoN, what do you think we could answer to this guy's question? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2319598
<sa> is there any simulator for ubuntu ?
<oSoMoN> dpm: flash is not going to be supported, however html5 videos should work (not tested though)
<dpm> oSoMoN, ah, I didn't really know that we were not going to support flash, thanks for the info.
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok (sorry for the delay - I just started the gallery tests ;)
<dpm> oSoMoN, going to a test page for html5 videos, they don't seem to be working yet. Do we have any blueprint to track the html5 video support work?
<oSoMoN> dpm: not that I know of, but at least a bug report to track the issue
<oSoMoN> would be a good start
<oSoMoN> dpm: maybe you can suggest the guy on the xda forum to file a bug with details about what he tried?
<dpm> oSoMoN, the guy didn't try loading html5 videos. I can file the bug myself, I've just tested the video samples page on a device
<Mirv> qtchooser updated for raring in the PPA:s. nothing drastic, but friendlier help texts among else. matches the saucy version.
<oSoMoN> dpm: ok, thanks
<gusch> oSoMoN: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-robust-open-photo/+merge/172971
<oSoMoN> gusch: sure
<dpm> oSoMoN, ok, here's bug 1197699
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1197699 in webbrowser-app "HTML5 videos not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197699
<oSoMoN> dpm: thanks, will look into it (at least to get an idea of how much work that involves) later today
<dpm> awesome, thanks oSoMoN!
<oSoMoN> gusch: yet another one-liner, for your reviewing pleasure: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/update-tabsview-label/+merge/172972
<oSoMoN> seb128: hey, sorry I didn’t have time to review your MR yesterday as I said I would, I was going to do it this morning but then I saw it was merged already
<seb128> oSoMoN, hey, no worry, Kaleo reviewed it for us ;-)
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks ;-)
<gusch> oSoMoN: commented on the label MR
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks
<gusch> oSoMoN: one other thing - the hardcoded color is not nice (I have too many of them in gallery as well - need to replace them with UbuntuColors.xyz)
<gusch> oSoMoN: do you know if there is some "highlightColor" property?
<gusch> oSoMoN: well - you would need it as string here ...
<gusch> oSoMoN: just asking, as using UbuntuColors won't go well with theming/branding (T-Mobile for sure wants to have magenta ;)
<oSoMoN> gusch: there is something upcoming, Kaleo will soon tell us more about it
<oSoMoN> gusch: in the meantime, it’s ok to have hardcoded colors, as long as we are aware that they will need to be updated
<gusch> oSoMoN: ah - fine - thx
<oSoMoN> gusch: yeah, Kaleo is working on something to expose the theme colors
<gusch> Kaleo: good boy
<gusch> ;)
<oSoMoN_> gusch: regarding the meaning of the number in the label, I sent an e-mail to Jouni to confirm, let’s see what he says
<julia_segal> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu.Components Dialog and would like to add a [label checkbox] above my buttons without it getting all stretched out.
<gusch> oSoMoN_: ok - and are you reviewing my MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-robust-open-photo/+merge/172971
<oSoMoN_> gusch: yes, I am
<gusch> oSoMoN_: thx
<julia_segal> I'd like to use Ubuntu.Components to get the nice style, where can I find the Dialog qml?
<oSoMoN_> julia_segal: what do you mean by the Dialog qml?
<oSoMoN_> gusch: approved
<gusch> oSoMoN: thx
<gusch> julia_segal: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Popups/Dialog.qml
<julia_segal_> gusch: ah, that's where it is, thank you
<gusch> oSoMoN: do you know what went wrong the second time jenksin was building? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/increase-test-timeout/+merge/172967
<gusch> oSoMoN: I'm not sure if it's safe to top-approve
<oSoMoN> gusch: looking
<oSoMoN> gusch: no idea, which is why I triggered a rebuild, and yes, I think it’s safe
<gusch> oSoMoN: sure that the 10 sec. wait won't trigger an assert to timeout?
<oSoMoN> gusch: I don’t think so, I think the default test timeout is much higher (30 or 60 secs, iirc)
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok - I'll top approve
<oSoMoN> thanks
<oSoMoN> gusch: I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/tabslist-no-static-newtab/+merge/172961, following your advice to use a ListView + header, it’s ready for review
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok checking
<julia_segal_> brendand: I'd like a Ubuntu style dialog with an additional [label checkbox] in the middle, do you have any recommended way to do this?
<julia_segal_> brendand: the problem is my label and checkbox get formatted vertically down the middle
<hrw> hi guys
<hrw> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/programming-languages/qml/ lists "Getting started with QML and Qt Creator" which points to http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/qt-creator which is 404
<dpm> hi hrw, thanks for the heads up, fixing it now!
<hrw> dpm: which package contains QtQml headers btw?
<dpm> hrw, no idea, what are you trying to do?
<hrw> dpm: build one thing outside of ubuntu app stuff
<cor3ntin> hrw> check out qt-project.org
<hrw> ok
<Laney> hrm
<Laney> were Buttons always orange? :-)
<Laney> seb128: can you do me a favour and check background with today's ui-toolkit please? I get weird corruption: http://ubuntuone.com/7ibGVZ0LQ1yt1SqQohjkMb
<Laney> if I click on an image and then go back then it looks ok
<gusch> oSoMoN: not the best day for autopilot on jenkins today it seems ;)
<Laney> also I'm sure the text wasn't that black before :P
<seb128> Laney, urg, let me try ... I noticed the orange buttons earlier, and I think that's a known issue
<seb128> Laney, images are fine here, no corruption
<t1mp> Laney: if you use a Label, by default the text shouldn't be that black
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> t1mp: it is a Label
<Laney> let me downgrade the toolkit ...
<seb128> it's the toolkit update that does that
<Laney> want to see if that resolves the corruption
<t1mp> make sure you update the toolkit theme also
<Laney> yeah I have 20130703.1 of that
<seb128> qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin and ubuntu-ui-toolkit-theme are both 0.1.46+13.10.20130703.1-0ubuntu1
<seb128> t1mp, Laney: http://ubuntuone.com/0jMuI8fySsFXi92kGEY5se
<Laney> yeah that's how it looks for me
<seb128> the Ubuntu\nVendor line is a ListItem.Base with a label packaged in it
<Laney> labels definitely got blacker
<Laney> you can see it on the starting grid too
<seb128> http://ubuntuone.com/5Dmv5HDDDfs5PF7K7J9wAx
<seb128> was how it was looking before
<Laney> downgrading fixes the corruption
<seb128> (ignore the spacing difference, that's an older version)
<Laney> it could be that I'm doing something undefined of course and it just happened to work
<seb128> Laney, I don't see the corruption problem here on current saucy
<Laney> drivers?
<Laney> I also don't get it on my laptop
<seb128> Laney, but current saucy doesn't have your changes from yesterday yet (that just landed)
<seb128> intel driver here
<Laney> which runs nvidia too, same as the desktop
<Laney> hrm
<oSoMoN> gusch: remember how you said you hate mumble? well I hate jenkins a 1000 times more for its unreliability…
<gusch> oSoMoN: hehe - well - it's not jenkins itself bein unreliable here - to be exact
<oSoMoN> gusch: well, not in that case, but there have been cases where it was jenkins itself
<gusch> oSoMoN: it could be worse
<Laney> seb128: I see it on the saucy version too anyway
<oSoMoN> gusch: and all issues adding up, we waste a considerable amount of time trying to please the CI jobs
<gusch> oSoMoN: I have seen it being worse
<Laney> a simple UbuntuShape test app doesn't reproduce
<gusch> oSoMoN: but once they work reliable, it's cool - as then I don't waste my time to run the tests locally
<Laney> ah, yes, it's to do with resizing
<oSoMoN> gusch: cool, as long as jenkins behaves, because for example today a lot of jobs are failing for apparently no good reason, the tests are all fine
<oSoMoN> gusch: and we end up wasting a lot of time tracking down what’s going on, and re-approving stuff that should have merged cleanly
<Laney> aaaaaaaaha
<gusch> oSoMoN: I guess there is too much load on the jenkins server - don't know if anyone works in improving that situation
<Laney> seb128: I see Xlib:  extension "NV-GLX" missing on display ":0".
<oSoMoN> gusch: dunno, but I hope so
 * Laney goes to tickle mlankhorst
<gusch> oSoMoN: yes, as one testrun surely should not take 1h, but rather 20min
<gusch> t1mp: do UbuntuColors work atm?
<gusch> victorp:can you test this? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/qtubuntu-camera/camera-torch-support/+merge/168468
<oSoMoN> gusch: another relatively small MR for when you have some spare time: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/center-current-tab/+merge/173006
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<t1mp> gusch: it should work.
<gusch> julia_segal_: UbuntuColors should work ^
<t1mp> gusch, julia_segal_ they should but I notice they don't for me... let me figure out why.
<gusch> t1mp: it's not included in the qmldir file it seems ?!?
<t1mp> gusch: it is not exported as a qml type, but as a singleton UbuntuColors
<t1mp> in the cpp plugin
<t1mp> but I get "ReferenceError: UbuntuColors is not defined
<t1mp> when I use it
<t1mp> Kaleo_: ^
<t1mp> ah nevermind
<t1mp> gusch: I wasn't importing Ubuntu.Components in my test program ;)
<t1mp> so, with the latest version of the ubuntu-ui-toolkit and with import Ubuntu.Components 0.1, you can use UbuntuColors
<t1mp> gusch, julia_segal_ ^
<gusch> oSoMoN: I have to disable one test. can you check again? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-robust-open-photo/+merge/172971
<oSoMoN> gusch: sure
<Mirv> if anyone has a second, please upgrade your Qt Creator to the ~test10 version from ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/staging before I copy it to Release PPA
<Mirv> smoke test should be enough, nothing really changed compared to ~test9, but it's always nice to know someone else besides me has tested
<Mirv> (I've smoke tested all of precise/quantal/raring/saucy)
<gusch> oSoMoN_ tmoenicke_ renato_ I'm now upgrading my machine to saucy - if I'm offline soon (for longer), then you know why ...
<tmoenicke_> ok
<renato_> gusch, ok :D
<renato_> gusch, good luck
<gusch> renato_: thx :)
<Mirv> renato_: hi please test the new qtpim on desktop/device again as well so that I can proceed with getting the 20130701 snapshot uploaded to saucy
<AskUbuntu> Beginner Help Learning Python: Global Variables | http://askubuntu.com/q/316339
<gusch> renato_: well - I did not have too much luck, but I'm back
<renato_> gusch, great :D
<renato_> gusch, what was the problem?
<gusch> renato_: first it didn't boot, then unity didn't start
<renato_> do you recommend the update?
<gusch> renato_: danm packages from some weired ppa ...
<gusch> victorp: can you please approve https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/qtubuntu-camera/camera-torch-support/+merge/168468 as it works fine ...
<victorp> gusch no probs
<gusch> oSoMoN: I explained why I disabled the one test
<victorp> has anyone notice a slow down on performance on qml recently? I just run my dogfight game on the latest image on the galaxy nexus and it is impossible slow, it use to be pretty good a couple of weeks back
<victorp> gusch, how do i do that ?
<oSoMoN> gusch: got it, but is this failing test related to this MR at all? or is it just failing all CI runs?
<gusch> oSoMoN: failing in general, but the whole MR is about staliizing the CI runs
<oSoMoN> gusch: ok
<gusch> victorp: under the comment, there is a combo box - select "approve" and post a comment ("looking good ...")
<victorp> gusch, done
<gusch> victorp: cool, thx
<oSoMoN> gusch: so, instead of commenting out a few lines of the test, since the whole test is about running the auto-enhance method, how about using a decorator on the test method to skip it? that would be cleaner, and easier to track to re-enable in the future
<gusch> oSoMoN: auto enhance is only one part of that test
<gusch> oSoMoN: and only that part is disabled
<oSoMoN> gusch: what does the rest of the test do?
<gusch> oSoMoN: test rotate, undo, redo, ...
<dpm> Kaleo_, the Calculator app is broken in the last builds after the recent UI Toolkit theming changes. It seems it depends on a MP being approved and merged: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1196653
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1196653 in Ubuntu Calculator App "calculator fails to start on device" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<dpm> Kaleo_, can that MP get merged, or are you guys waiting on anything else to land first?
<dpm> popey, ^
<oSoMoN> gusch: ok, got it, sorry I misread the code
<gusch> oSoMoN: np
<oSoMoN> gusch: approved
<gusch> oSoMoN: thx
<seb128> hey
<seb128> could somebody look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1197784 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1197781 and tell us if those are likely app/qt/ubuntu-toolkit bugs?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1197784 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "system-settings crashed with SIGSEGV in QHashData::detach_helper()" [Medium,New]
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1197781 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "system-settings assert failure: *** Error in `system-settings': free(): corrupted unsorted chunks: 0x00007f59e40242d0 ***" [Medium,New]
<seb128> e.g https://launchpadlibrarian.net/144155233/Stacktrace.txt
<seb128> GIconProvider::requestImage  is from our toolkit right?
<seb128> Kaleo_, ^
<boiko> t1mp: hi
<boiko> t1mp: the Action class had visible and enabled properties, do ActionItem or ToolbarButton have something similar?
<t1mp> boiko: yes, they have exactly the same
<boiko> t1mp: ah ok, nice! thanks
<t1mp> boiko: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-actionitem.html
<t1mp> boiko: the properties you asked for are not listed there, but ActionItem is an Item, and it gets the properties from the Item. They work the same as previously in Action.
<boiko> t1mp: ok, I asked exactly because I didn't see them there :)
<t1mp> yeah, the docs don't show the parent class if it is not in the UITK
<Kaleo_> seb128: sorry not right now, critical bug in progresss
<seb128> Kaleo_, no worry, good luck with that
<seb128> Kaleo_, those bugs are less of a priority but still annoying, it's a quite frequent segfault, like for Laney system-settings segfault on start most of the time
<Kaleo_> seb128: ok
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-07-05
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hi Mirv, I've just sent you an e-mail with an issue the calendar devs are having with the qtjsondb package. Let me know if that gives you enough info or if you'd need me to put you in touch with the guy who reported the issue
<Mirv> dpm: I think I understand the problem, the raring version of qtjsondb was built in a PPA where it didn't pick up the 5.0.2. rebuilding in qt5-proper.
<Mirv> and I assume the guy has raring
<dpm> Mirv, yeah, I think most of the core app devs are running raring
<dpm> Mirv, is there a way to get the package to work for raring?
<Mirv> dpm: yep, just a rebuild, should be fixed in about half an hour in qt5-proper
 * dpm hugs Mirv
<dpm> cool, thanks!
<Mirv> no problem
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday! :-D
<oSoMoN> gusch: hey, would you have some time for reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/disable-webview-when-activityview-visible/+merge/173156 ?
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved
<oSoMoN> gusch: thx
<rafaelement> Hi guys! I need help with this snippet. i have a state change with a transition, but its animation doesn't work. can someone please tell me what i am doing wrong? http://pastebin.com/SxgZerE9
<dpm> I'm not very familiar with animations, timp or kalikiana, perhaps you might be able to help rafaelement ^^ ?
<rafaelement> :)
<timp> rafaelement: I'm quite busy now, but I can have a look in an hour or so
<timp> rafaelement: can you try to simplify your code? to have a small test program with the animations only?
<rafaelement> i will do that
<rafaelement> just a second
<rafaelement> i reuploaded the simplified version to the previous link! thanks for your help.
<Laney> how do I refer to an enumeration type in a property?
<Laney> e.g. property ??? fillMode : Image.PreserveAspectCrop
<Laney> https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qml-enumeration.html says it's not possible but is there some trick? I got a review comment asking me to make my types more specific.
<timp> Laney: ask the reviewer :)
<Laney> timp: Rather avoid pinging people if possible. :P
<timp> I don't think you can tell qml that a variable is of "enumeration" type
<timp> rafaelement: what is the url of your updated code? http://pastebin.com/SxgZerE9 is still not that basic; It needs includes, and I think in your case a very basic program with only two states and a transition between the two would be helpful
<Laney> I'll just bounce it back on the review
<Laney> I also got asked to link to Image's documentation for properties which are the same - is there a qmldoc way to do that or does it mean to link to the webpage?
<rafaelement> timp: i left it that way because i think i may have nested the elements in the wrong way
<rafaelement> timp: http://pastebin.com/f4ehyhUR simpler...
<Laney> ah \l
<timp> rafaelement: that qml just gives me a blank window with only a header
<rafaelement> it uses ubuntu buttons... do you use them? for me it displays a window with a centered button. on click, it displays an overlay with a centered close button
<timp> rafaelement: you shouldn not anchors.centerIn parent if the parent is a column
<rafaelement> timp: what can i use then?
<timp> maybe my local installation of the ui toolkit is broken..
<rafaelement> timp: does it give errors?
<timp> rafaelement: you can use left/right anchors or align horizontally, and also set the height
<timp> rafaelement: sorry, I have a meeting now
<oSoMoN_> gusch: remember yesterday how you asked me whether increasing the page load time for one given autopilot test to 10 seconds wouldn’t time out? well it turns out you were right… my bad, here is a MR that should fix it: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/increase-test-timeout/+merge/173183
<gusch> oSoMoN_: ok - I think I can approve it right away :)
<oSoMoN_> gusch: yes, I think it’s safe :)
<rafaelement> timp: fine, i will try to be patient and ask again sometime or find  a solution
 * oSoMoN gets out for lunch
<gusch> om26er: for camera seems to have some random failing tests :( https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/camera-app/camera-update-today-user-metric/+merge/173135
<om26er> gusch, hey! looking
<gusch> om26er: there was/is a config problem (fixed by mzanetti), but still I have random failing tests from time to time
<gusch> om26er: ... on jenkins
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: ping
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: pong
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: was waiting for you to reappear :)
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: have you seen my MR that fixes the notes-app ? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/notes-app/new_theming_fixed/+merge/173139
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: yes, I don't get it
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: I don't see the type property used anywhere
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: only the type role in the model
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: in MixedEdit.setCurrentTextItem()
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: at the very end of the function, if (item.item.type === "text") item.item.forceActiveFocus();
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: well done
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: ok, happroved
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: :)
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: the thing I really don’t get is how the tests were passing before, as this is clearly a bug that was already there in the code
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: indeed
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: puzzling
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: this week was breakage week unfortunately.
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: but I can’t be bothered spending more time to investigate, as long as the app works again
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: indeed
<oSoMoN> got other priorities
<seb128> Kaleo_, hey ... "The default height of Button has changed as per design.", is there anyone specifically in design I should ping with screenshots/to ask opinion if I find the design changes to look weird?
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: with the new simplified theming infrastructure, can I style a ListItem.Header ?
<Kaleo_> seb128: ask Rosie
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: no
<seb128> Kaleo_, thanks
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: ListItems are still not themable
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: what's your need?
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: the latest visual design for the browser’s timeline view has the list headers with a different background color, but I think I know how to achieve that easily
<oSoMoN> confirmed, making the item a rectangle and putting the Header inside it works
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: can you show me the mockup?
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: forwarded to you the visuals by e-mail
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: thx
<Kaleo_> timp: I replied to your comments
<timp> Kaleo_: I saw. The MR is not done yet, right?
<Kaleo_> timp: there is only one remaining fix; the background color
<timp> Kaleo_: PaletteValues is not documented yet
<Kaleo_> timp: and that
<Kaleo_> timp: indeed
<Kaleo_> timp: how is the rest?
<timp> Kaleo_: looks good. only the property names in PaletteValues are not intuitive for me. Documenting them may help there, or relating the colors to the colors used in http://people.canonical.com/~kaleo/themes.png
<om26er> wow whats' wrong with jenkins, the change has already been merged in trunk but it also seem the merge proposal is still there
<Kaleo_> timp: yes, I'm thinking that 1) we add textual doc to the properties
<timp> Kaleo_: now each Palette has 20 colors, I'm not sure we need that many
<Kaleo_> timp: 2) once design has a design guidelines page ready, we link to it
<Kaleo_> timp: hmm, do youo see many redundancies?
<timp> Kaleo_: I count only around 5 colors per theme, plus gradients but I didn't check for different opacities with the same color
<Kaleo_> timp: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5846810/
<Kaleo_> timp: your counting is odd
<Kaleo_> timp: that's 8 colors
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: it might well be that should be the default design for list item header
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN:  need to ask Rosie
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: ok, in the meantime I’ll go for a custom header component that embeds the default one, will be easy enough to replace with the default one in the future if needed
<timp> Kaleo_: I missed the background and overlay colors. I don't see them listed in Themes.png
<timp> Kaleo_: I was counting from that image
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: that's not cool
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: let's ask Rosie
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: and that way you don't have to do anything
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: aside from asking her
<Kaleo_> timp: so what's your conclusion?
<Laney> Halp - the toolkit started failing to build like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5846911/
<timp> Kaleo_: I get the same. And Totals: 61 passed, 0 failed, 0 skipped
<timp> 61 passed for trunk
<Kaleo_> timp: ok, fixing
<Kaleo_> timp: by removing, I think it's silly to check the colors
<timp> ok
<Kaleo_> timp: jenkins does not fail probably because it's that special folder for X11 tests that it probably does not run for lack of X11 (tests/unit_x11)
<Kaleo_> timp: pushed
<timp> Kaleo_: I see that this test is the only place where that property is checked to be part of the API
<Kaleo_> timp: I guess that the only remaining thing is the documentation
<Kaleo_> timp: no, components.api does that automatically
<timp> ah but we have an API check now
<timp> yes :)
<Kaleo_> timp: thanks for your good review
<Kaleo_> timp: ckpringle is writing up the colors docstrings as we speak
<timp> Kaleo_: you have this still FIXME: 'background' does not come from design, do you plan to remove that in this MR?
<Kaleo_> timp: nope
<Kaleo_> timp: later
<timp> ok
<Kaleo_> timp: and if you want to have fun, check out https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/dark_gradient_themes
<timp> Kaleo_: one last thing, did you test it with some apps on device? I have some custom versions of packages installed on my device so it is a bit of a hassle to test it
<Kaleo_> timp: not really, only on desktop, but colors have not really changed much
<Kaleo_> Laney: working now?
<Laney> nope
<Laney> reverting commits until I get to the one which caused it
<seb128> Kaleo_, hum, the new toolkit daily broke button, they show as void space ...
<seb128> Kaleo_, is that a known issue?
<seb128> Kaleo_, unping :p
<Kaleo_> seb128: reported, fixed, fix merged
<Kaleo_> :)
<seb128> Kaleo_, we just need it in saucy then ;-)
<Kaleo_> yes
<seb128> Kaleo_, did we get a test with the fix to make sure next time landing fails in such cases? ;-)
<timp> Kaleo_: qmlscene -I works fine for trunk, I wonder what is causing the problem with the color_palette
<Laney> hrm, it's my r576: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/crossfadeimage/revision/576
<Kaleo_> timp: thinking
<Kaleo_> Laney: :)
<Laney> can you see anything wrong?
<Laney> I can't see errors in the build log
<oSoMoN> renato__, boiko: would one of you have time to have a quick look at https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/update-tabsview-label/+merge/172972 and approve it? Günther was reviewing it, and it was pending input from Jouni, and I got the answer to the question, but it looks like Günter has left already…
<boiko> oSoMoN: is it fine if I review it in a couple hours?
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: you should use UbuntuColors.orange
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: though it might break at some point..
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: true, but I’ll do the transition to UbuntuColors in one go over the whole code base, if you don’t mind
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: sure
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: I hope jouni thought about what it means for the color palette
<Kaleo_> oSoMoN: ie. what color in the palette that should correspond to
<renato__> timp, Kaleo_ , any plans for a combobox widget in the SDK?
<oSoMoN> Kaleo_: I’m sure he did
<Kaleo_> renato__: yes, well it depends what you mean exactly
<timp> renato__: no but we have the ValueSelector
<Kaleo_> renato__: do you have a screenshot?
<Kaleo_> renato__: mockup..
<timp> haha :) opposite answers
<renato__> Kaleo_, yes give me a minute I will share it with you
<renato__> Kaleo_, timp this is different from value selector
<renato__> Kaleo_, I just sent a e-mail to you
<renato__> Kaleo_, take a look on  "Ubuntu_Contacts_Profile_Edit_01.jpg"
<oSoMoN> boiko: sure, there’s absolutely no rush, I just want to make sure it doesn’t bitrot while Günter is away
<boiko> oSoMoN: ok, I'll handle it today still then
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<Kaleo_> timp: http://people.canonical.com/~kaleo/Ubuntu_Contacts_Profile_Edit_01.jpg
<Kaleo_> renato__: so the thing lwon the left?
<Kaleo_> renato__: where you can select the type?
<renato__> Kaleo_, yes and in the bottom, where you can select the Ring tone and Text tone
<timp> those in the bottom might be new visuals for the current valueselector
<timp> but the other ones on the left cannot be done with what we have now
<timp> did rosie/calumn approve these designs? they are the pattern police
<timp> ;)
<Kaleo_> renato__: I believe that nic is working on that
<Kaleo_> renato__: confirming now
<Kaleo_> renato__: who is your visual designer?
<renato__> Kaleo_, christina
<Kaleo_> renato__: I did not know Christina did visual design
<Kaleo_> renato__: interaction design for sure
<Kaleo_> renato__: but actually that's even better
<Kaleo_> renato__: I really meant interaction designer :)
<Kaleo_> nic-doffay: thanks!
<Kaleo_> renato__: nic-doffay confirms
<renato__> Kaleo_, nic-doffay , whe this will be ready to use?
<renato__> *when
<nic-doffay> renato__, as soon as the themes and one or two additional features are implemented, not to mention the documentation being done.
<Kaleo_> renato__: and about the fact that the app is using the dark theme; you won't have to do much; you can develop with the light theme and next week the dark theme will land with for you the option to make it the theme the phone app uses
<renato__> Kaleo_, great
<Kaleo_> renato__: also for widgets that are not in the toolkit (custom widgets) you should use the theme color palette when possible so that your widget will respond appropriately to changes in the theme
<Kaleo_> renato__: it's going to land in a couple of hours (the color palette)
<Kaleo_> renato__: and I'll make an email next week
<renato__> Kaleo_, ok thanks
<timp> renato__, Kaleo_ the selectors at the bottom for ringtone and texttone are the the new style for optionselector (now named valueselector)
<timp> so that needs no new component
<timp> the other, "small" selectors on the left seem odd to me to have on a phone. what would it look like expanded?
<renato__> timp, if nic-doffay  is already creating a new component I do not see the point of use the valueselector since
<renato__> the components looks the same with different sizes
<timp> I mean it IS a valueselector, just the naming changed in the design documents
<timp> Option selector in this doc: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1cg9ruHiEpRynEr_Ipf39Z0MQINEWoChIN-d111yx-Qw/edit#
<timp> and the visuals need to be updated in the UITK
<renato__> timp, something that I notice on the valueselector (I do not is is already fixed) is that it does not scroll, for example if you the options is bigger than the screen is not possible to select a option that is not visible on the screen
<nic-doffay> renato__, that's the first thing I'm implementing after the themes
<nic-doffay> for the option selector
<timp> Kaleo_: I built and installed color_palette UITK on tablet, and the unselected titles in the tabs header now have white text
<timp> which is wrong
<renato__> Kaleo_, something that I will need, ( I need to check with christina) is the file choose dialog , for change the contact avatar. What do you have in mind for that?
<renato__> Kaleo_, forget about it, this probably will use the content picker
<Kaleo_> timp: in what app?
<timp> phone-app and gallery-app
<timp> Kaleo_: and calendar-app; probably all
<Kaleo_> timp: odd, I don't reproduce on the desktop
<Kaleo_> timp: let me see
<Laney> finally building again
<Laney> hope it still works
<renato__> Kaleo_, matt steven is the visual designer for the contact-app
<Kaleo_> renato__: cool; don't know him
<timp> Kaleo_: I tried with gallery-app on desktop, and it does not have the white titles
<timp> Kaleo_: but in the tabs header, the chevron used to be the color of the unselected titles when the tabs header is active, that is no longer the case
<timp> very subtle difference
<Kaleo_> timp: right, so I'm testing on the device
<Kaleo_> timp: for the subtle difference you noticed, I think we can live with it and I will fix it when I get to updating the visual design of the tabsz
<Kaleo_> -z
<oSoMoN> boiko: Günther approved my MR, no need for a review anymore
<timp> Kaleo_: ok. I didn't know we would get new visuals for tabs
<Kaleo_> timp: slight updates for everything
<Kaleo_> timp:  i see the white tabs
<Kaleo_> timp: on the phone
<Kaleo_> timp: but I don't see any error message on the console!
<odra> Kaleo_: What do you have against white tabs???
<Kaleo_> odra: :)
<Kaleo_> timp: I'm 99% sure I know
<Kaleo_> timp: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-32238
<timp> ohh
<timp> Kaleo_: in which file is headerTextColor defined now?
<Kaleo_> timp: actually it's not that bug
<Kaleo_> timp: in NewTabBar.qml
<Kaleo_> timp: or it is...
<timp> it used to be in the qmltheme
<timp> yes, the property is defined there, but its value?
<Kaleo_> timp: in TabsStyle.qml
<timp> ok, found it in TabsStyle
<odra> I feel isolated because everyone here seems to code for phone.
<Kaleo_> timp: I'm lost: if I assing to the Label.color property in NewTabBar the value from the theme directly #81888888
<Kaleo_> timp: then it's still broken & white
<odra> #81888888?
<odra> Isn't there two digits too many?
<Kaleo_> odra: no
<Kaleo_> odra: it's the alpha channel
<odra> Which is?
<timp> odra: the opacity
<odra> I mean which digits :p
<Kaleo_> odra: the firsts 2
<Kaleo_> -s
<Kaleo_> timp: alright, found the bug
<Kaleo_> timp: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5847291/
<timp> :s
<timp> how come we never noticed that before?
<timp> well in the tabs we had a separate opacity property, but in other places
<Kaleo_> timp: maybe it works with Qt.rgba()
<timp> Kaleo_: nope
<Kaleo_> timp: nope
<Kaleo_> timp: darn
<Kaleo_> timp: the issue with qmlscene tests/resources/tabs/Tabs.qml
<Kaleo_> timp: I think it's also in trunk
<Kaleo_> timp: I pushed the docstrings for the propertiez
<Kaleo_> +s
<Kaleo_> timp: now digging in Qt's bug tracker for that color bug
<timp> Kaleo_: color: "#81888888"
<timp> ^ only fails for text
<Kaleo_> timp:  ah ah
<timp> for Rectangle it works fine
<Kaleo_> https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-30246
<Kaleo_> timp: but only on some platforms/architecture
<Kaleo_> timp: so to summarize; there are only 2 issues left with the MR: this Qt bug we need to fix & this strange import path issue
<Kaleo_> timp: right?
<timp> yes
<Kaleo_> timp: ok, so Monday then
<timp> ok
<Kaleo_> timp: oh hang on
<Kaleo_> idea for a wrk around
<Kaleo_> in Label.qml
<Kaleo_> opacity: color.a
<Kaleo_> timp: of course that's not enough
<Kaleo_> timp: the color if cooked
<Kaleo_> timp: ok, Monday
<Kaleo_> timp: thanks for you help
<timp> yw
<surgemcgee> Does the tools toolbar iconSource use a units.gu() like resize method?
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu touch apps don't open on Desktop 13.04 | http://askubuntu.com/q/316760
<AskUbuntu> Programmatically Present Windows (Invoke Window Picker) in Compiz | http://askubuntu.com/q/316857
<AskUbuntu> Possible to download packaged deb file before final publishing on myapps portal? | http://askubuntu.com/q/316890
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-07-06
<AskUbuntu> How do I install and reference QtLocation 5.0? | http://askubuntu.com/q/317027
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-07-07
<res> hi, i'm creating an app indicator and was wondering if there's any way to add a Gtk Scale to a MenuItem. I'm using python
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-30
<liuxg> does anyone know whether Qt C++ SystemInfo API already the on ubuntu touch platform? thanks
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Meteor Watch Day! :-D
<dpm> morning zbenjamin. I'm trying to connect to an emulator using the "Open SSH connection" button, but that no longer seems to work. It just opens a terminal window for a split second, and then closes it again. Is this a known bug, or is there a way I can help debugging it?
<dpm> mardy, I'm still trying to get the evernote auth plugin working, and after installing it to the location we discussed last week, the plugin seems to fail loading. It complains about a missing .local/share/accounts/qml-plugins/evernote/Main.qml file, but I'm not sure why it expects it there, as it's already installed in /usr/share - any ideas? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7725378/
<popey> dpm: planning to get reminders updated in store today?
<popey> not much landed by the look of it
<dpm> popey, no, unfortunately the account plugin does not work yet
<popey> ok
<zbenjamin> dpm: hm should work, is ssh running in the emulator?
<dpm> zbenjamin, it seems it is running, yes
<dpm> morning mzanetti, got a minute for some evernote plugin questions?
<mzanetti> dpm: hit me
<dpm> mzanetti, thanks. So it seems the account plugin has got some issues of its own, but sometimes I've gotten it to work and actually show the authentication page. However, after authentication, it fails at some point. This is the log for one of these cases: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7706895/ so it seems that the evernote plugin does not get passed the host. I'm wondering whether there is something missing in the http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders
<dpm> -app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/src/account-plugin/qml/evernote/Main.qml file. I don't quite follow how the EvernoteConnection is being instanced there, and how it gets passed the host name
<dpm> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/src/account-plugin/qml/evernote/Main.qml
<mzanetti> dpm: you need to add "EvernoteConnection.hostname = ..."
<mzanetti> dpm: where the "..." is the url you get from the config files
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, I tried that at some point, but it didn't quite work (the accounts UI stayed frozen). Unfortunately, I cannot get authentication to work at all now to try it again :(
<mzanetti> dpm: well sure... the Evernote plugin doesn't have a hostname set. so auth won't work
<dpm> mzanetti, I mean the oauth authentication seems to be failing. That works independently of the evernote plugin
<dpm> in any case, I'll try again now specifying the hostname
<mzanetti> dpm: but afaics, when oauth succeeds,  you set the token here, that would in turn update the username and confirm back to the OA plugin that everything is fine
<mzanetti> dpm: however, given that setting the token only produces the error about the hostname not being set, the onUsernameChanged won't ever happen, which causes the plugin to stall
<zbenjamin> dpm: ich schaus mir später mal an
<dpm> zbenjamin, ok, danke!
<dpm> mzanetti, I've added EvernoteConnection.HostName = "www.evernote.com" above the EvernoteConnection.token line (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/src/account-plugin/qml/evernote/Main.qml#L31), and at least now I'm getting a Thrift error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7725590/
<dpm> ah, wait, hostname probably spelt wrong, let me try again
<dpm> still similar error when setting EvernoteConnection.hostname = "www.evernote.com" -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7725611/
<mzanetti> dpm: sorry, :, not =
<mzanetti> although...
<mzanetti> no... = seems ok
 * mzanetti checks the code
<dpm> yeah, it's setting it in JS, not as a property
<mzanetti> dpm: strange thing is: created UserStore SSL socket to host  ""
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah. UserStore only appears in Connections, so it puzzles me why it tries to instantiate it
<mzanetti> dpm: setting the hostname connects userstore and notesstore
<mzanetti> dpm: EvernoteConnection, UserStore and NotesStore are instantiated directly when you do the "import Evernote 0.1" for the first time
<dpm> ah, got it now
<dpm> but still not sure what the error is
<mzanetti> dpm: the debug print doesn't match with the code from my branch
<dpm> mzanetti, no, that's something I added on my branch to see which host it's connecting to
<mzanetti> makes it a bit harder for me right now :)
<mzanetti> did you add anything else?
<mzanetti> or remove
<mzanetti> or change :)
<dpm> mzanetti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/switch-to-production/view/head:/src/plugin/Evernote/evernoteconnection.cpp#L89 - afaik, I didn't change anything else, just extended the debug info
<dpm> but let me double-check
<mzanetti> dpm: ok... please remove the "setupEvernoteConnection()" call in the ctor
<mzanetti> dpm: and then add a debug print on line 160 in here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/switch-to-production/view/head:/src/plugin/Evernote/evernoteconnection.cpp#L160
<mzanetti> dpm: the debug print should containt m_hostname
<mzanetti> and then try again please
<dpm> ok, on it
<dpm> mzanetti, it will take me a while. I'm now getting segmentation fault when building the plugin from Qt Creator for the i386 emulator and running the app (no idea why), and I need to jump into a call in a few minutes.
<mardy> dpm: hi! That warning is irrelevant; it just tries to load the plugins from a local dir first
<mardy> dpm: try running it with QML_IMPORt_TRACE=1
<mardy> dpm: that is, QML_IMPORT_TRACE=1 :-)
<dpm> thanks mardy
<dpm> mzanetti, so removing "setupEvernoteConnection()" in the constructor results in a segmentation fault
<mzanetti> lemme check
<dpm> k, thanks
<Michielvk> Hi
<popey> hi Michielvk
<Michielvk> how are you?
<popey> Fine thanks, you? ☻
<Michielvk> i'm fine to
<Michielvk> how you have chanched your name color
<Michielvk> :) ?
<popey> i don't know what you mean. probably just your irc client changes my name colour when i mention your name
<popey> Michielvk: like this
<Michielvk> ah
<mzanetti> dpm: I've found it :(
<Michielvk> popey; hi
<mzanetti> dpm: but I'll only tell you if you promise not to slap me
<Michielvk> popey: hi
<dpm> mzanetti, you're safe, Ulm is a few kms away :)
<popey> mzanetti: dpm http://media.giphy.com/media/qhURwEDavrGQE/giphy.gif
<mzanetti> dpm: in /src/plugin/Evernote/jobs/evernotejob.cpp, please add a ! in line 50
<Michielvk> Michielvk: ?
<mzanetti> popey: :D
<popey> Michielvk: anything we can do to help?
<dpm> mzanetti, http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3b/Paris_Tuileries_Garden_Facepalm_statue.jpg
<mzanetti> dpm: indeed
<mzanetti> I'm so sorry
<dpm> mzanetti, just joking, thanks for finding it out
 * dpm hugs mzanetti
<Michielvk> popey: No
<Michielvk> popey: i'm a new developer
<popey> oh okay. well if you need anything, let me know.
<Michielvk> popey: bye i need to work
<dpm> mzanetti, hm, even after that fix, there seems to be something not quite working: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7726032/ - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7726034/ - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7726051/
<mzanetti> dpm: can you add a debug print in the Main.qml before you set the hostname and after that?
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, but that does not seem to be printed by the UOA debug output. Let me try again
<dpm> mzanetti, with console.log("hostname set") in Main.qml, I cannot see the output neither on the app output nor on the output when setting up the account with the app stopped
<mzanetti> dpm: strange... are you sure you're changing the correct file?
<mzanetti> dpm: because the debug prints I see so far suggest that the hostname is never set
<mzanetti> dpm: is the setupEvernoteConnection() still in the ctor or did you remove that?
<dpm> there is only a Main.qml afaik, but let me double-check. At some point I created a copy in .local to get rid of the UOA warnings, but I'm pretty certain I deleted it. The setupEvernoteConnection() is still on the ctor
<dpm> yes, there is only a Main.qml file, and I'm changing the right one, for all I know
<dpm> nik90, just a quick heads up that I've set https://code.launchpad.net/~gerlowskija/ubuntu-clock-app/add_i18n_to_time_format_bug1324177/+merge/223168 back to Needs Review. I've asked Jason if he could sign the contributor agreement first
<nik90> dpm: ack
<dpm> thanks
<gerlowskija> dpm: nik90:  Oops, I'll take a look after work today
<dpm> ah, hi gerlowskija, hadn't realised you were online, hi! :)
<dpm> so yeah, I sent the instructions over e-mail
<dpm> and thanks again for the contribution!
<gerlowskija> cool, I'll take a look once I'm off the clock.
<dpm> excellent
<gerlowskija> and of course; thanks for the reviews
<nik90> gerlowskija: thnx :)
<dpm> mardy, on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/src/account-plugin/qml/evernote/Main.qml - what kind of object is "reply"? I'm interested to know if there is a way to read properties from the .provider file (e.g. "HostName") from there
<dpm> mardy, also, if I add console.log() statements to Main.qml I don't seem to see the output. Any other debug variable that I need to export to see that?
<dholbach> hey jdstrand, how are you doing? did you have a good weekend?
<dholbach> it'd probably be better if you reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~beuno/click-reviewers-tools/deprecate-14-10-dev1/+merge/224887
<mardy> dpm: the "reply" is what the authentication plugin returns (typically, the access token and an expiration time)
<mardy> dpm: you won't find the provider data there
<dpm> ack, I was just wondering. It's ok, I can hardcode the hostname there
<mardy> dpm: no, wait, there is a way
<dpm> ok :)
<mardy> dpm: via the "account" object
<beuno> dholbach, he's off this week
<dholbach> beuno, thanks!
<beuno> dholbach, I did talk to him about what I was doing
<dholbach> jdstrand, have a good time off!
<beuno> and he was +1 on the static list
<beuno> as per your email
<beuno> to isolate the scripts more
<mardy> dpm: you should add an element like this: AccountService { id: accountService; objectHandle: account.accountServiceHandle }
<dholbach> hum hum
<dholbach> beuno, not trying to complicate your life more, but......... :)
<mardy> dpm: then read accountService.authData, it's a JS object with all the data from the .provider file
<beuno> dholbach, re-write in php?
<dholbach> beuno, exactly!
<dholbach> beuno, what I think is happening right now, is that we're building 3-4 or 5 static lists of frameworks
<beuno> dholbach, yes, I know
<beuno> dholbach, my secret plan
<beuno> is to make the store the autoritive place
<beuno> and have a json api
<beuno> that everyone pulls from, parses, and does whatever they want
<beuno> but for that I need to give more people access to adding them
<dholbach> beuno, an idea I just had was if we could have a static json file - if necessary in all of these 3-4 or 5 places, but have the same script in all of them which updates that json file, so whenever the source package is built, it goes and updates this list
<beuno> dholbach, sounds good
<beuno> dholbach, I'll do that
<beuno> IN PHP
<dholbach> if this comes from a api from the store or (before it exists) from a ~ubuntu-core-dev branch, I don't care too much
<davmor2> beuno: well it's that or basic
<dpm> mardy, thanks. Any ideas about how to get the console.log() output to print on the console?
<beuno> I'd guess that'd be a bit too far, even for us
<dholbach> beuno, eh?
<beuno> dholbach, basic
<dholbach> beuno, if you're find with it, I'll come up with a quick and dirty patch of how I'd imagine it and you can tell me if that's all right
<dholbach> s/find/fine
<beuno> dholbach, oh, I'm totally up for you doing it instead of me
<dholbach> beuno, thought so ;-)
<beuno> dholbach, given that, maybe my branch is now orthogol to review?
<beuno> ;)
<nik90> dpm: ping
<dholbach> beuno, maybe not - let me see if I can use it as a basis
<beuno> dholbach, sure
<dpm> hi nik90, I think I know what you're pinging me for :)
<dpm> click for new clock and adding the branches to the status page?
<nik90> dpm: actually no :)
<nik90> dpm: I wanted to talk about the qt locale for clock time :)
<dpm> ok :)
<nik90> dpm: the new clock app just uses Qt.formatDate(new Date()) and doesn't manually specify 12-hour or 24-hour format. Hence this should be taken automatically from the system based on the locale
<nik90> dpm: however we need to extract the hour and minutes to show them in a different font color
<nik90> dpm: after which we display it as hh:mm
<nik90> dpm: is that okay locale wise?
<nik90> dpm: or a better question would be do all clock time formats in the world follow hh:mm?
<dpm> some locales use hh.mm, so if possible, it'd be great not to hardcode it
<nik90> dpm: ok..yeah the designers want the hour and minutes in purple and the ":" in grey..hence we had to split the text
<nik90> dpm: but if that is an issue locale wise, I could just resort to keeping it as a whole string returned by Qt.locale without any hacks on our side
<dpm> nik90, I think I'd start with that, as it'd be cleaner codewise
<dpm> but I wonder if we could get the time separator from Qt locale
<nik90> dpm: I will have to check about the time separator..however I feel that in arabic where they read from right to left they may read time as mm:hh
<nik90> dpm: which is why I feel we should resort to just allowing qt locale do its thing without any hacks
<dpm> nik90, I agree
<nik90> dpm: I will try to convince the designers about this
<dpm> thanks nik90
<nik90> thnx for your advice
<kalikiana> nik90: they read numbers from the left… but not all locales use : as the separator
<nik90> kalikiana: ok
<nik90> kalikiana: a bit weird to see "." while reading time
<nik90> kalikiana: but I guess locale is locale and we should respect it
<kalikiana> by the same token you'd probably find it weird to see non-arabic numerals :-P
<nik90> :)
<nik90> kalikiana: do you know if AM/PM is written different in other locales? How would I detect that?
<nik90> kalikiana: I found the property http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtqml-locale.html#amText-prop in Qt.locale() which I guess I can search in the time string to see if it is present or not and then do something accordinly?
<kalikiana> nik90: are you sure qt uses that or do you also have translated "%h:%M%p" strings?
<kalikiana> since then the character(s) would be different
<dholbach> beuno, lp:~dholbach/click-reviewers-tools/deprecate-14-10-dev1 - let me know what you think - it's on top of your branch
<kalikiana> nik90: maybe it's worth thinking to instead split it by the digits
<nik90> kalikiana: Currently I extract the hours and minutes using time.split(":")[0] and so on which will break in different locales :/
 * beuno puts on his reviewer gloves
<nik90> kalikiana: splitting it by digits will also fail since in some locales you can have 8:30, 08:30 and so on
<kalikiana> nik90: how is that a problem?
<nik90> kalikiana: the preceding zero digit is only shown in some locales
<kalikiana> nik90: well, even so, you will know which parts are the digits
<nik90> kalikiana: well splitting it by digits would mean I count the digits from the start and split after 2 characters ?
<kalikiana> nik90: regex :-]
<nik90> kalikiana: I could do that
<nik90> kalikiana: but I wonder why not take advantage of qt locale's properties
<kalikiana> nik90: if you answered my question on whether you have translated "%h:%M%p" style strings I could answer that :-D
<nik90> kalikiana: no we haven't translated %h:%M:%p strings
<nik90> kalikiana: we just use Qt.formatTime(new Date()) to get the current time in the system locale
<mardy> dpm: about the console.log(), it should print on the console. Do you have a code snippet? Maybe that code is not executed?
<nik90> kalikiana: now we are trying to decide how to output that correctly
<kalikiana> then you probably can. assuming qt is consistently getting it right
<nik90> kalikiana: ok
<kalikiana> there's just the issue that in principle translators could make a decision on a case by case basis
<beuno> dholbach, looks good. I wonder if instead we want to simplify and make it download a file from the internet, maybe grab it from (for now) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dholbach/+junk/frameworks/download/head:/frameworks.json-20140630125046-gbgo66at89rcslym-1/frameworks.json
<beuno> instead of bzr branching
<kalikiana> then again, you'll have some users report a bug if that goes wrong :-)
<nik90> kalikiana: yeah that was the disadvantage in my mind about the translators idea
<nik90> kalikiana: I figured just stand on the shoulders of the giant Qt
<beuno> dholbach, I also wonder why you added the script to the debian dir
<dholbach> beuno, I thought it'd be run on the developers' machine before making a commit or an upload of the package
<beuno> dholbach, well, we may want the SDK to update them
<beuno> things like that
<beuno> outside of a debian package
<beuno> I know it's all in the branch anyway
<dholbach> beuno, hum hum let me think
<beuno> I'd just never look under debian/
<beuno> because, you know, it's be all debian icky bits
<dholbach> beuno, right right, let me think some more
<dpm> mardy, that's my Main.qml file: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7726435/
<mardy> dpm: strange, you should definitely see those lines in the terminal
<ybon> nik90: do you have the setting for that http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-28013157 ? :p
<nik90> ybon: good lord..no idea...well hopefully Qt will support that
<nik90> :P
<ybon> :)
<dpm> mardy, could it be that another copy of Main.qml is being executed instead? I've no idea how to proceed now, so any suggestions welcome
<mardy> dpm: could be, but it's unlikely, unless your filesystem is badly messed up; try verifying with strace
<dpm> mardy, or could it be that completeCreation is never called?
<mardy> dpm: if the creation succeeds, it should be called
<mardy> dpm: unless I broke it...
<mardy> dpm: I will have a look at it tomorrow, now I have to leave
<dpm> mardy, thanks. Just a quick one: could you tell me from this if creation is failing? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7726034/
<dpm> popey, music app for trusty build starting in ~20 mins: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+recipe/music-app-daily
<popey> \o/ timeout
<popey> hah, works in an incognito window
<rpadovani> hey popey :-) I need your help
<popey> rpadovani: hey!
<popey> wassup?
<rpadovani> popey, we found a regression in calculator in unicorn #94, but in #97 there isn't  and in #100 there is again. Assuming it's always the same package that causes the bug, (I hope it is), where can I find full change log between 94 and 97 and 97 and 100? Comparing the two changelogs maybe I could find something interesting...
<popey> rpadovani: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/
<popey> is that any use?
<rpadovani> popey, could be a start, thanks!
<popey> ogra_: sil2100 had a "pretty" changelog page didnt he?
<popey> (and more detailed)
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ aha! found them
<ogra_> yeah, that one
<popey> thanks :D
<ogra_> it has references to the landings and MPs
<popey> sweet
<rpadovani> wow cool
<ogra_> there was also jibels that has the full package changelogs
<ogra_> (but i think he stopped generating them)
<ogra_> popey, http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/20140627.1.html
<Girish> Help for getting ubuntu touch emulator started
<rpadovani> ogra_, this last one is wonderful
<ogra_> it is ... but sadly a bit behind and not using system-image numbering
<popey> Girish: hiya, what have you been trying and what's not worked?
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, so re-tested the Qt packages, issue with app store installs no longer reproduceable with image 105, robru has already updated the spreadsheet
<dpm> mzanetti, do you have any further ideas on how to debug the hostname missing issue? My hunch is that completeCreation() in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7726435/ might not be called, which is why I'm not getting the console.log() messages output on the screen
<mzanetti> dpm: thanks for the Qt stuff
<dpm> well, thank *you*
<mzanetti> dpm: hmm.... I guess I'd need to try myself to be able to guide you further... but the fact that you aren't seeing the debug prints seems weird...
<mzanetti> I would try to break the qml file completey and if it then still shows the same results you know your changes arent loaded for some reason
<dpm> oh yeah, breaking stuff I can do
<popey> ahayzen: planning to push music 508 to the store.
<dpm> let me give it a go :)
<mzanetti> if you're really sure your changes are in there, you could add some qDebug to the setHostname() call in c++
<rpadovani> dpm, popey, could you try a thing for me please? I think I'm crazy: connect the phone to computer, open the calculator, do 1/3, close the app, disconnect the cable from the computer, reopen the calculator, do a calc, close the app, do again 1/3
<popey> ahayzen: also, dpm re-enabled trusty build recipe for music
<popey> rpadovani: ok
<mzanetti> dpm: usually I start putting a debug print at the beginning of each method in the class (well, theones that should be related to the problem) and then see if everything is called in the order I'd expect it
<popey> rpadovani: haha, odd
<popey> rpadovani: got 0.3 first time, 0.333333333 second time
<dpm> mzanetti, ok. In any case setHostname() is definitely not getting called, I already had a debug statement in there
<rpadovani> popey, good to know I'm not crazy :D Any idea on how to debug this?
<popey> first, file a bug ☻
<dpm> rpadovani, unfortunately no idea, but you definitely get the prize today for being able to reproduce the weirdest issue I've seen so far :)
<rpadovani> it's originally filed as bug 1332567
<ubot5> bug 1332567 in Ubuntu Calculator App "ubuntu_calculator_app.tests.test_simple_page.TestSimplePage.test_divide_with_infinity_length_result_number failed on mako #91" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1332567
<rpadovani> dpm, aha
<rpadovani> dpm, popey I updated the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1332567/comments/7
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1332567 in Ubuntu Calculator App "ubuntu_calculator_app.tests.test_simple_page.TestSimplePage.test_divide_with_infinity_length_result_number failed on mako #91" [Critical,Confirmed]
<rpadovani> Who can I ping about it?
<rpadovani> boiko, FYI ^^, you worked on calculator :-)
<popey> rpadovani: my only thought is that there is some part of the CPU which is less accurate when not on charge
<dpm> thanks rpadovani
<popey> ogra_: ever heard of an arm chip which reduces math accuracy when on low power?
<ogra_> nope
<popey> rpadovani: i would try and reproduce it with a small snippet of code
<popey> rpadovani: maybe use the js math library but just print the result of the calculation out
<rpadovani> popey, the issue is somewhere in the library, I used some console.log() to be sure
<boiko> rpadovani: that's weird
<rpadovani> popey, the calc is passed right to the library, the result of the function is wrong, but I'm not able to debug it
<rpadovani> also, is related to qt 5.3 I suppose
<popey> rpadovani: is the js lib up to date?
<popey> rpadovani: any bugs in the js lib which could be related
<rpadovani> popey, no, but doesn't change with last version, and on desktop works fine
<rpadovani> I can open a bug upstream, but it's related only to the library on a device (nexus 4 for now, could you try on 7?)
<popey> i did it on a nexus 7
<rpadovani> ok, thanks
<rpadovani> also, isn't related to floating points, because 55/2 = 25
<rpadovani> it's a lot of lol, but the calculator is unusable right now
<popey> haha
<popey> rpadovani: there's some rounding error there, 15/2 = 5
<rpadovani> popey, yap, but only if the device is connected to the pc
<popey> this is odd
<popey> but it doesn't break as soon as you put a cable in, only after you kill the app and it reloads
<popey> sounds like something funky going on in the qt5.3 js interpreter
<rpadovani> popey, yap, something like the split() bug
<popey> yeah
<rpadovani> but upstream I found nothing
<Girish> hi emulator is not working for me
<Girish> i have already downloaded two copy of emulator, out of which one is i386
<Girish> emulator starts shows me only black screen, nothing comes up
<Girish> Attaching log of emulator
<Girish> Checking installed emulator package. ii ubuntu-emulator 0.2+14.10.20140429.1-0ubuntu1~0trusty1  Search configured emulator instances. Tes ubuntu=20140618,device=20140530,version=87 Test2 ubuntu=20140617,device=20140530,version=87  Detecting device..
<t1mp> Girish: I am not using the emulator, but I have heard that the first time you start it, it takes a *very* long time for it to boot (like 15 minutes?)
<t1mp> Girish: try waiting a long time (luckily only the first time you start it)
<Girish> ok i will give it a try, thanks for your info.
<t1mp> Girish: if it doesn't work, ask here again. There must be some people who know more about it than I do :)
<rpadovani> popey, just updated to #105 and I'm not able to reproduce it. If you confirm it, I archive this as a strange story to tell during a sprint :D
<popey> rpadovani: my nexus 7 _is_ on 105
<rpadovani> popey, oook, that is another weird behavior: after an update isn't reproducible anymore, before a restart of the phone
<rpadovani> dinner time, I'll investigate more after dinner
<popey> rpadovani: lemme know if you need more testing
<popey> very odd issue
<ahayzen-mobile> popey, cool thanks :-)
<ahayzen-mobile> popey, did you see my comment on the mediascanner bug? We think it actually may be just on trusty
<ahayzen-mobile> popey, When you get a moment could you try my sheets-to-pages branch on your trusty machine?
<qtros> Hi all
<qtros> Can anyone help us (Shorts team) with Jenkins? Seems that our tests become broken in trunk (and we can't even replace them)
<ahayzen_> qtros, have you got a link to them failing in jenkins?
<qtros> ahayzen of course, here you are: https://code.launchpad.net/~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/rendering-optimization-in-grid/+merge/224552
<qtros> ahayzen_ in this one nskaggs tried to fix it: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-rssreader-app/new-pep8-fixes/+merge/224855
<ahayzen_> qtros, yeah pep8 was updated in utopic...but as nick says in the mp comments 4 tests are still failing, and if you watch the video there is that issue with the toolbar being duplicated
<qtros> ahayzen_ which video? :)
<ahayzen_> qtros, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/702/artifact/shorts_app.tests.test_rssreader.TestMainWindow.test_add_feed_to_new_topic%20%28with%20mouse%29.ogv
<ahayzen_> qtros, think that is an issue in the SDK IIRC
<ahayzen_> qtros, but they all fail with the same issue error ... and when they go to click the add button
<qtros> ahayzen_ all is working on my machine, my teammate tested it well on his PC and phone, so what is wrong?
<ahayzen_> qtros, you haven't really changed much either
<qtros> ahayzen_ you are right)
<ahayzen_> qtros, where abouts in your code is the 'ActionSelectionPopover' it is looking for?
<qtros> ahayzen_ nothing related with toolbar, only rendering
<qtros> ahayzen_ we use such popover for menu, I think. We can't do that?
<ahayzen_> qtros, idk i was just trying to find it in the code so i could see how your doing it :)
<qtros> ahayzen_ how I can find out what is wrong? :)
<qtros> ahayzen_ I have latest SDK on my PC
<qtros> ahayzen_ but as I said before all is working fine
<qtros> ahayzen_ I can't fix "errors" in "blind mode"
<ahayzen_> qtros, basically it is saying it can't find an object name ActionSelectionPopover and properties id = 14 .... so which object would you expect for that to be? thats where i would start... then figure out why jenkins can't find it...probably because it isn't shown/has wrong properties/was too slow to load etc
<qtros> ahayzen_ I can't view videos
<qtros> ahayzen_ chrome can't)
<ahayzen_> qtros, ah ... basically the video ends when it tries to click on '+Add feeds'
<qtros> ahayzen_ I can't even start to look that video :D
<ahayzen_> qtros, the mouse moves over it...and possibly clicks, but the video stops as soon as the mouse is over it
<ahayzen_> qtros, vlc player?
<rpadovani> popey, quick (unuseful) update: the library has some tests to run on a browser, so I uploaded them to my website and run with the ubuntu browser on device: no test failed
<rpadovani> You can find tests here: http://www.rpadovani.com/ubuntu/bignumber/bignumber.js/test/browser/every-test.html
<qtros> ahayzen_ I have it, what next? :) I should download it first?
<rpadovani> seems a combo between bignumber.js and calculator implementation...
<ahayzen_> qtros, you should be able to go to here http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/702/ right click on the videos and select 'save target link as' or something similar then you can play them locally
<qtros> ahayzen_ it works now, thanks ))
<ahayzen_> qtros, cool :)
<qtros> ahayzen_ but... really ends on "Add feeds" ...
<ahayzen_> qtros, yeah
<ahayzen_> qtros, they all fail at the same point
<qtros> ahayzen_ I can't understand why do they all do the same thing
<qtros> ahayzen_ and why I can see toolbar at the middle of the page)
<ahayzen_> qtros, the toolbar middle of the page was an SDK issue i think t1mp ?
<qtros> ahayzen_ yes, looks like SDK issue
<ahayzen_> qtros, and they all seems to fail trying to select the button in the popover...i'm just trying to figure ur code out...maybe it is actually something in autopilot that has changed
<qtros> ahayzen_ I've seen it before when smth was wrong in my code
<qtros> ahayzen_ keep in mind that this part wasn't changed in this request)
<ahayzen_> qtros, this is where it fails from the console output http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/rendering-optimization-in-grid/view/head:/tests/autopilot/shorts_app/__init__.py#L97
<ahayzen_> qtros, yeah and balloons says in his comment that trunk has broken as well in jenkins?
<qtros> ahayzen_ and what is wrong with this line? >> popover.click_button_by_text('+ Add feeds')
<ahayzen_> qtros, the functions it is calling behind are breaking...so that would suggest it is autopilot/sdk somewhere
<qtros> ahayzen_ I think that this code worked before for year or two :D
<ahayzen_> heh
<qtros> ahayzen_ really)
<ahayzen_> qtros, probably best to either talk to balloons when he is around or hop on the #ubuntu-autopilot chann and see if any of them can help you further
<qtros> ahayzen_ huge thanks) Can I know your full name? Sometimes it is not enough to know nickname)
<ahayzen_> qtros, andrew hayzen, i work on the music app :) what about you?
<qtros> ahayzen_ Roman Shchekin, Shorts app (but you already know it ;) ), nice to meet you :)
<rpadovani> popey, ok, last update for today: I'm sure 100% the issue is raise up by the bignumber library, I did a very simple application with it and I have the same behavior that has calculator. Unfortunately, I didn't find anymore for now
<popey> rpadovani: I'll bring this up tomorrow and maybe put the call out for more help
<popey> rpadovani: thanks for looking into it
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-07-01
<josharenson1> Do .qrc files work with click packages?
<mardy> dpm: hi, sorry that I had to leave abruptly, yesterday
<dpm> hi mardy, np
<mardy> dpm: regarding the log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7726034/, no, it's not succeeding
<mardy> dpm: you can see at the end that the credentials are being removed
<mardy> dpm: that's part of the clean-up procedure we take when the account creation fails
<dpm> ok
<mardy> dpm: I can see: ../../../../lib/SignOn/authsessionimpl.cpp 184 errorSlot QDBusError("com.google.code.AccountsSSO.SingleSignOn.Error.Network", "Protocol "" is unknown")
<mardy> dpm: I need to check the source, I've never seen this happening before
<mardy> dpm: actually, if you could enable logging in /etc/signond.conf and paste the syslog (after making sure it has no personal data), that would probably help a lot
<dpm> mardy, ok, I can do that. In case it helps, this is on image 100 and on the emulator
<mardy> dpm: btw, I never managed to start the emulator, it just shows a black screen forever
<mardy> dpm: do you run it in a VM?
<dpm> mardy, I've just sent the syslog over e-mail. Let me know if that helps and if I can provide more info
<mardy> dpm: is the code in some branch in LP?
<mardy> dpm: I'm especially interested in the provider and service files
<dpm>  mardy, I put a link to the code in my e-mail
<dpm> let me give you the direct link
<dpm> mardy, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/switch-to-production/files
<justCarakas> Good morning all
<mardy> dpm: you are missing the http(s):// in EVERNOTE_HOSTNAME
<bog> Hi, how can I check online the progress of HackDays
<bog> ?
<mzanetti> dpm: hey
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> mardy, let me try that, thanks. The api plugin expects the hostname without the protocol
<dpm> hi mzanetti
<mzanetti> dpm: I'm a bit confused by your mail
<mzanetti> 1. Authentication itself (i.e. without using the Evernote API plugin) does not work [1].
<mzanetti> but this did work at some point, no? :)
<dpm> mzanetti, it did, but not anymore. I'm looking at the provider files now, to see if adding https helps ^
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> dpm: well, I've no experience with OA. So I guess getting this to work again would be a requirement for the following points
<dpm> indeed
<mzanetti> lets hope the https thing works
<dpm> mardy, mzanetti, yay, it works now having added https to the hostname!
<dpm> jumping into a call now, and then I'll test Reminders with a real Evernote account
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Second Second Half of the Year Day! :-D
<ybon> popey: sadly it seems I will not make it on Friday, #mozillaweek and too speed :(
<ybon> I will work on switching to the new UI soon, anyway, but the C++ part will wait a bit
<popey> ybon: that's a shame.
<popey> ybon: i believe we will be landing better location service this week.
<ybon> that's a good news!
<ybon> including agps support?
<DanChapman> popey, morning :-) could you point me in the direction of one of the address-book-app dev's?
<popey> ybon: soon, yes.
<ybon> popey: yaaaaaay!
<ybon> popey: say thaaaanks to the people working on that :)
<popey> heh
<popey> DanChapman: i think that might be renato.. https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/utopic/address-book-app/utopic
<DanChapman> popey great thanks i'll try and grab him when he's around. I'm trying to import a contact through content-hub but it seems only phone number's are accessible. Wondered if I was doing something wrong
<popey> DanChapman: ah! you might want to look at how calendar does it
<DanChapman> popey ah ok i'll go take a look there :-) thanks
<popey> calendar allows you to create events, so look at the event creation qml code, and lets you pull contacts
<DanChapman> popey: *nod*
<mihir> popey: i upgraded to utopic and it is running fine as of now
<mihir> popey: i meant calendar
<popey> mihir: awesome, does the calendar management branch work?
<popey> kunal had problems with that
<mihir> popey: i am testing that
<mihir> also popey can we have some design inputs to add multiple guests?
<popey> mihir: is there a bug / mp with a design question on it?
<mihir> popey: this is the bug , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1295941
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1295941 in Ubuntu Calendar App "User can only add one guest to the Guests input box for a New Event" [High,Confirmed]
<mihir> but it doesn't resolve , adding multiple guests
<popey> thanks
<mihir> popey:  can you just test wehter this works expectedlly on device , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1297739/+merge/221109?
<popey> mihir: ok
<popey> mihir: left a comment
<mihir> popey: i saw that , it behaves same on my desktop thought something is wrong with my machine
<mihir> previously it was working fine, guess need to ask reneato about this.
<mihir> popey: if you check the event details it shows correct information
<mihir> popey:  i am not able to figure out why it is not shwoing correctly on Differnt views
<rpadovani> popey, another weird thing about the bug: I found the function that causes the problem in the library, divide(). I started to debug it to find what's wrong. If I create a new variable on L592, just before a do/while cicle, I'm not able to reproduce the bug anymore. But if I add the var at the start of the function, the bug is still here. It wants to make me crazy :-)
<rpadovani> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calculator-dev/ubuntu-calculator-app/trunk/view/head:/bignumber.js#L592
<rpadovani> the var is var counter = 0;
<rpadovani> I want to use it to count how many time the do/ while is called
<popey> rpadovani: tried upstream 1.4.1?
<popey> we're on 1.3, they have released since, https://github.com/MikeMcl/bignumber.js
<rpadovani> popey, yap, I'm working on it, the diff is very little
<popey> changelog doesn't show much
<rpadovani> popey, anyway, if I modify the do / while cycle adding a console.log() I'm not able to reproduce the bug anymore, and I'm sure the bug is in that cycle. I can add a console.log() as workaround, but it's a solution
<rpadovani> *a final solution
<popey> how odd
<rpadovani> I'm doing others try, but anytime I push the app on device I have to reboot the device to reproduce the bug, so it's  a slow process
<mihir> popey:  how can we get another rev of the branch we have proposed for mergin ?
<mihir> merging*
<popey> mihir: how do you mean?
<mihir> popey: for this MR, i want previous versions
<mihir> https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1297739/+merge/221109
<popey> rpadovani: also, you know 15/2=5, and 19/2=5, but 20/2=10 ⍨
<popey> mihir: you want older versions of the merge?
<mihir> popey: yup
<popey> I don't know if that's possible actually.
<mihir> Hmm okay popey
<popey> ah down the bottom
<popey> "Preview diff"
<mihir> popey: for this review comment , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1297739/+merge/221109/comments/537225
<mihir> can we talk to renato regarding this ?
<popey> we can ask, sure
<mihir> and regarding your lastest review comment , i am still not able to find the root cause,
<mihir> popey: if you see the event details it displays correct values  , if you have observed it
<popey> mihir: it does, except it's got the wrong day at the top
<popey> brb
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all :)
<mihir> PaoloRotolo: hey
<PaoloRotolo> Hi mihir!
<popey> yo
<mihir> popey: i just took that branch , and tried to create events, it worked well i don't know HOW
<aquarius> jdstrand, mdeslaur, I have a friend with a security-team question. Is there a specific channel for security-team stuff?
<mihir> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG9qGH7c1nY&feature=youtu.be
<mihir> popey:  video link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG9qGH7c1nY&feature=youtu.be
<popey> hmm
<mihir> hey PaoloRotolo :)
<mihir> PaoloRotolo: anything we can help you ?
<popey> mihir: how odd.
<mihir> popey: yes it is !!!
<PaoloRotolo> mihir: thanks, I'm just looking for bitesize bugs to fix ;)
<mihir> PaoloRotolo:  that's great, let us know if you need any help or you get stuck, i would be great to help if I can :)
<PaoloRotolo> mihir: thank you!
<aquarius> popey, who's on the security team and in the EU? :)
<mdeslaur> aquarius: #ubuntu-hardened
<aquarius> mdeslaur, ya, popey helped. I have summoned remysharp into that very channel to ask his question -- can you help him?
<mdeslaur> aquarius: sure!
<aquarius> mdeslaur, thanks, pal :)
<mihir> popey: regarding this bug, could you just check on device, i believe it should have resolved
<mihir> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1291906
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1291906 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Add a workaround to get "run on device" with Ctrl+F12 working again" [Low,Triaged]
<popey> mihir: lemme see
<mihir> balloons: ping
<mihir> balloons: I am not able to figure out why Jenkins is getting faild on Calendar app , could you just help ?
<mihir> balloons: here is the latest MR , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1335512/+merge/225155
<popey> dpm: it's -DCLICK_MODE=on that I keep forgetting isn't it?
<popey> mihir: i get ":-1: error: [CMakeFiles/com.ubuntu.calendar_calendar.desktop] Error 127"
<popey> dpm: ^ did I miss something else? (running qtcreator on the cmakelist in calendar trunk). I have a device and a kit
<dpm> popey, generally, yes, but I've not had a look at the calendar project for a while
<balloons> mihir, sure thing. Let's have a look
<dpm> popey, ah, I know what it is, unrelated:
<dpm> popey, IIRC Qt Creator expects the .desktop files to be named com.ubuntu.calendar.desktop, not com.ubuntu.calendar_calendar.desktop
<balloons> mihir, ohh shoot. I know exactly what the problem is
<balloons> It's July 1st already
<dpm> I thought at some point it had gained the ability to read the name of the desktop file from the manifest, but I don't think it actually has
<balloons> mihir, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1335241
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1335241 in Ubuntu Calendar App "test_yearview will fail after june" [High,New]
<popey> ugh
<balloons> mihir, we discovered that last week, I thought we fixed it.. Whoops. I'll get something put together
<popey> thanks balloons
<dpm> mzanetti, where is "useSandbox" supposed to come from? I might be missing something, but I think this property assignment fails because of it not being set: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/switch-to-production/view/head:/src/app/qml/reminders.qml#L132
<mzanetti> dpm: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/switch-to-production/view/head:/src/app/main.cpp#L85
<dpm> mzanetti, ah, yeah, that works indeed, thanks. I've made progress and the authentication works. I've now gotten to a point where the only thing that is failing is "EDAMSystemException Default TExceptio" -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7731553/
<mihir> balloons: ohh thanks a lot :)
<mihir> popey: should I push the .desktop file for resolving this issue?
<mzanetti> dpm: nice job!
<mzanetti> dpm: not sure what happens here, would need to investigate...
<mzanetti> dpm: but sounds like an issue in my code
<mzanetti> dpm: it'd be really helpful if you could send me packages of the account stuff etc so I can easily reproduce it
<dpm> mzanetti, your wish is my command https://launchpad.net/~dpm/+archive/ppa/?field.series_filter=utopic ;)
<mzanetti> dpm: awesome!
<mzanetti> dpm: does this hold all of it?
<mzanetti> yay!
<dpm> yes, account-plugin-evernote is the only one you need, but you can also install account-plugin-evernote-sandbox alongside for testing purposes
<mzanetti> dpm: ok, will end a bit earlier with unity today and give this a shot
<dpm> awesome
<dpm> thanks!
<mihir> dpm: is there anything else that needs to be added in .desktop file , http://paste.ubuntu.com/7731571/
<dpm> mihir, looks good to me, which other things did you want to add?
<mihir> dpm: nothing else, i just wanted to verify , i am not missing anything for Qt Creator , so it should run on device
<dpm> mihir, I think the only thing QtCreator cares about is the naming
<balloons> mihir, anyways your branch will land as soon as trunk is fixed. I'll resubmit it once it's ready
<mihir> balloons: okay   :)
<mihir> thanks a lot balloons :)
<mihir> popey: i have created MR, if you get time to test on device , i am not able to test as i don't have device
<mihir> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1291906/+merge/225161
<popey> thanks
<mihir> also , popey this branch
<mihir> https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1335512/+merge/225155
<mihir> i guess all bitesize are being resolved except one
<popey> excellent ☻
<mihir> popey:  :)
<dpm> mardy, after successfully authenticating, I've come across another issue: I don't seem to be able to read the settings from the .provider file. This snippet shows what's happening: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7731633/ - am I doing something wrong?
<aquarius> popey, dpm, will the community chat be on ubuntuonair.com? it doesn't seem to know that that's coming up
<popey> aquarius: yes
<aquarius> cool
<elopio> ping renato__
<elopio> I'm  happy, this is finally ready for a review: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/address-book-app/qmltest1
<renato__> elopio, thanks I will take a look soon
<dholbach> beuno, let me know if https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/click-reviewers-tools/deprecate-14-10-dev1/+merge/225188 is what you expected :)
<dholbach> mvo has interest in this too
<beuno> dholbach, looking
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> all rightie... need to rush off - see you tomorrow! :)
<Nirondanas> Hello everybody !
<mihir> is anybody facing issue on wi-fi on utopic?
<mihir> dpm: are you on utopic?
<davmor2> mihir: what chipset are you on?
<mihir> i am not sure , need to check on machine
<davmor2> mihir: if it is intel and your battery is about 30%-ish then it could be the issue I have on mine the powerd setting reduces the power but to the point where it is useless. Fix is to black list your wifi in powerd if that is the case
<mihir> davmor2: nope, it is intel and my battery is full 100% but it won't list any of available Wi-Fi connection on the wifi list panel
<davmor2> mihir: ah pass then
<dpm> hi mihir, I'm on trusty. I'll upgrade to utopic, but I've not done it yet
<mihir> dpm: okay no issues :)
<AskUbuntu_> Problem with QtWebkit and QML in PyQt5 App Ubuntu for Devices (Ubuntu Touch) | http://askubuntu.com/q/490474
<balloons> mihir, you still there?
<mihir> yes balloons
<balloons> mihir, I was hoping you could look at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1334833
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334833 in Ubuntu Calendar App "After adding an event, the TimelineBase on DayView duplicates the old EventBubbles" [High,Confirmed]
<mihir> balloons: yup, i'll try look into that
<balloons> mihir, ty.. I'm a little slow getting the fix landed as my pc hard drive decided to die this morning
<balloons> it's landing here: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/yearview-tweaks/+merge/225208
<balloons> I'm trying to not go too crazy tweaking things, hah
<balloons> ahayzen, Whoa! I just discovered something. I lost my /home this morning; all of it. Restoring from a backup, I plopped in a spare drive and recycled out an old one. I just found an old backup of my home, including music :-) It's probably a year out of date, but there's quite a bit here
<balloons> it was on the spare drive I was using to copy things around.. wild
 * balloons wonders how much will copy off successfully
<mihir> balloons: ohhh ,i saw that you marked MR as WIP
<balloons> mihir, yes.. gonna pull it now that I'm back on my primary machine, test it and then I'll mark for review
<rpadovani> popey, could you take a look to https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1332567/+merge/225225 please?
<mihir> balloons: thanks a lot
<mihir> balloons: also , because of some reasons on my machine AP never runs flawless i'll ping you tomorrow regarding this
<balloons> mihir, ahh.. ok, yea happy to help
<ahayzen> balloons, at least you have got most of the music back :)
<ahayzen> balloons, when you get a moment could you look at this mp for Victor? https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/mock-home-again/+merge/224739
<balloons> ahayzen, yep, attempting the rsync now to see how much I can get back
<ahayzen> :)
<balloons> ahayzen, ohh, he's going back at mocking
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah dbus got removed/reverted/env var to switch back  on ... so it is back to a qml plugin now so mocking should work (yn)
<balloons> ahayzen, why .. ohh..
<ahayzen> balloons, some info here of why and what has happened https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/mediascanner2/optional-dbus/+merge/224270
<balloons> ahayzen, so you are choosing qml for now
<balloons> but if it's going to go back, then what?
<ahayzen> balloons, yep as we had to limit all our models to 500 tracks with the dbus thing otherwise it would explode
<balloons> ahh.. fair enough.
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm not sure we were close to properly mocking with dbus weren't we ?
<ahayzen> balloons, but i'm not sure if it will go back to dbus as the default before rtm though...depends how quickly they can sort the efficiency issues
<balloons> ahayzen, there's a small bit we need.. I don't remember at the moment
<ahayzen> yeah same...all i remember was it was close
<balloons> but yea. fair enough and assuming it goes fine on the device, +1 from me
<ahayzen> balloons, cool i'll retest on my device in a bit then approve it..
<ahayzen> '** mtp-server crash when transferring music on #15
<ahayzen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mtp/+bug/1317263
<ahayzen>  -> Very old bug but gains on importance in the upcoming days'
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317263 in mtp (Ubuntu) "mtp-server crash when transferring music on #15" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ahayzen> what does that mean... gains importance in the upcoming days? ...whts happening in a few days?
 * balloons looks
<ahayzen> balloons, the mocking seems to be working on autopilot on the device :)
<ahayzen> balloons, that was in the landing email for today, not text from the bug itself
 * ahayzen waits for tests to complete
<balloons> ahh.. mtp is the communication protocol from phone to pc
<balloons> ahayzen, so it has the mocked library on phone, not yours right?
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah the nautilus one... but people were having issues of it crashing..then they were copying with adb push, which makes the files root and unreadable by gst lol
<ahayzen> balloons, yep it seems to be going well so far
<ahayzen> balloons, i was more just wondering why the importance of that bug had suddenly been increased and included in the landing mail
<balloons> ahayzen, that I'm not sure :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm sure we'll find out in the 'upcoming days' ... anyway autopilot appears to be running well :)
<sergiusens> rtm
<sergiusens> that's why
<balloons> sergiusens, yes, rtm is the answer to everything ;-)
<ahayzen> sergiusens, oh is it because packages are going to be frozen soon?
<sergiusens> balloons: you were born for this moment ;)
<sergiusens> ahayzen: yeah, july 17; last day for crazy stuff iirc
<balloons> feature freeze is in a couple days
<ahayzen> sergiusens, ah i see ... but us app developers are independent due to the click store right ?
<balloons> for the rtm at least
 * ahayzen has lots of code he wants to land in the music-app before rtm
<sergiusens> ahayzen: being on the image increases the quality gate though
<sergiusens> but yeah; should be more relaxed
<ahayzen> sergiusens, yeah it should be ok
<ahayzen> balloons, Ran 17 tests in 1146.647s  OK \o/
<balloons> woot..
<ahayzen> balloons, and my music is still there afterwards :)
<balloons> ahayzen, that's the real test!
<ahayzen> yep
<ahayzen> t1mp_, ping
<t1mp_> ahayzen: hello
<ahayzen> t1mp_, i'm having issues with the panel...
<ahayzen> t1mp_, i've created an example here https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/+junk/panel-height-change
<ahayzen> t1mp, basically the green section should be locked to the top of the panel
<ahayzen> t1mp, i believe it is because the panel.position isn't updated when the height changes
<t1mp> ahayzen: the green part seems to be correct when dragging the panel, but when I click 'large' and then 'small', the green disappears until I interact with it again
<t1mp> ahayzen: is that the issue?
<ahayzen> t1mp, yeah in test 1 the green part disappears
<ahayzen> t1mp, and in test 2 ... like the panel becomes stuck half show
<ahayzen> *shown
<ahayzen> t1mp, the red part is just a rectangle filling the panel... and the green part is a rectangle with anchors.bottom as the panel.top ... so it should always be just above the panel
<ahayzen> t1mp, so the issue is that in the first case... the panel changes height and it seems that panel.top is now not at the bottom of the page but much further below...therefore causing the green section to disappear offscreen
<ahayzen> and case 2 is a similar thing but the other way round so it becomes too big
<ahayzen> t1mp, do you understand the issue or do i need to explain it more? it is quite complicated lol
<t1mp> ahayzen: one thing, probably it is good to set "useDeprecatedToolbar: false" to avoid interference with the old toolbar
<t1mp> ahayzen: but my suggestion doesn't solve your problem
<ahayzen> t1mp, ah yes, this is just an example code forgot to put that in
<ahayzen> t1mp, is there a better way of binding that green rectangle to the top of the panel? or is it just an issue with the panel itself?
<t1mp> ahayzen: I understand the problem
<t1mp> ahayzen: can you report it as a bug and include the code there?
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok :) ... i'll try and explain it in the description again :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: your code looks fine, it is an issue with the Panel
<t1mp> ahayzen: I guess I never considered a panel that changes size I guess :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok thanks... is this a simple fix to the panel?
<ahayzen> t1mp, it is because we are using it for our toolbar in the music-app which changes depending on context
<t1mp> ahayzen: I'm not sure, but it shouldn't be very complicated. Probably some properties are updated in the wrong order or something
<t1mp> ahayzen: if you want to make sure it is fixed fast, you can have a look at Panel.qml and see if you can fix it
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok ... i'll report a bug and ping it over to u
<t1mp> ahayzen: I'll try to have a look at it, but I am working on some new header features that we need first
<ahayzen> t1mp, yeah i may have a play ... i'm already confused enough trying to figure out what was actually happening initially lol
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok thanks
<t1mp> ahayzen: maybe that was the hardest part :)
<ahayzen> yeah it felt it, i thought it was somehow going invisible or something lol
<t1mp> ahayzen: assign the bug to me (tpeeters on lp), because I may not be on irc much longer today so I might miss your message
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok will do
<t1mp> ahayzen: often when I test panel/toolbar stuff, I put the MainView inside an Item which is larger than the MainView, you can then see where the panel goes when it is closed :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, ah now that would have been useful :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: if you merge lp:~tpeeters/+junk/panel-height-change you see what I mean :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, thanks
<ahayzen> t1mp, ah that is nice... you can actually see what is happening now
<ahayzen> t1mp, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1336563
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1336563 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Changing height of the panel causes glitches" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> t1mp, it won't let me assign you i don't think as i'm not part of the right team?
<t1mp> ahayzen: I confirmed the bug and assigned myself
<t1mp> ahayzen: thanks for reporting
<ahayzen> t1mp, cool thanks
 * t1mp off now, too sleepy to read more code ;)
<ahayzen> t1mp, o/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-07-02
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
<mardy> dpm: hi! You can access those parameters by either:
<mardy> accountService.authData.parameters["HostName"]
<mardy> accountService.settings["auth/oauth2/HMAC-SHA1/HostName"]
<mardy> dpm: ^
<dpm> hi mardy, good morning, thanks! Let me try this now
<dpm> mardy, worked like a treat, thanks!
<kalikiana> t1mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/NewColors/+merge/225230 components.api must not be forgotten :-D
<mardy> dpm: yw :-)
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir> dpm: merged, sorry for 2 reworks, I couldn't test as i don't have device
<mihir> dpm:  i have modified it now
<mihir> dholbach: Good Morning :)
<dpm> mihir, np, thanks for working on the fix!
<dholbach> hey mihir
<dholbach> beuno, did you have a chance to look at the MP?
<AskUbuntu_> What to learn Ubuntu application development in python, where to start? | http://askubuntu.com/q/490669
<mzanetti> dpm: o/
<dpm> hey mzanetti, nice work with fixing the plugin for production accounts!
<mzanetti> dpm: did you have a chance to test it yet?
<dpm> mzanetti, yes, I've tested it on the emulator, and it works for fetching the notes. However, viewing the notes has 2 issues: the single note is shown as a black screen (I think it's an emulator/web view issue, it was there before that change), and there are some thrift exceptions thrown (not sure if they stop the note from loading or not, as it's all black). So I've just finished building everything on the ppa, and now I'm testing it on my phone
<mzanetti> ok...
<mzanetti> dpm: that was working for me... but I only tested with the welcome note
<dpm> I'll have to wait a few minutes more, the armhf build in the ppa has finished, but it's not yet published
<dpm> ok, here I go...
<dpm> mzanetti, it works on the phone \o/ - very nice details with "TODO" notes: they list items can be checked and unchecked :)
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah... that was quite tricky to get those running :)
<dpm> mzanetti, I've noticed an issue, though: I just got a "Error refreshing notes: Default TException", which it doesn't seem to recover from
<mzanetti> mhm...
<mzanetti> dpm: any way for me to reproduce?
<mzanetti> or is it just randomly happening?
<dpm> mzanetti, it just happened. What I did was to scroll down to the bottom of my notes, open the welcome note and then back
<mzanetti> meh
<dpm> let me restart it to see if I can reproduce
<dpm> hm, now it does not even load the notes.
<dpm> it says no notes available
<dpm> let me check the account in system settings...
<dpm> mzanetti, it seems the app now somehow lost the connection to the account (which is still in system settings) and it can't fetch notes. Let me see the upstart logs...
<t1mp> kalikiana: I updated components.api here - https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/NewColors/+merge/225230
<t1mp> kalikiana: and https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/110-headerInput/+merge/224994 was also updated and is ready for another review
<dpm> mzanetti, here's the log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7735623/ it seems I've lost the ability to fetch notes at all now
<mzanetti> dpm:     RATE_LIMIT_REACHED = 19
<mzanetti> EDAMSystemException Default TException. 19 "" 2909
<dpm> hm, I wonder how I managed to do that :/
<mzanetti> dpm: hmm... I see quite some "refreshing note" calls above
<mzanetti> maybe the fact that we fetch every note's content isn't so good
<dpm> "Operation denied because the calling application has reached its hourly API call limit for this use"
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy I Forgot Day! :-D
<mzanetti> good morning James
<dpm> mzanetti, not sure. They seem to do exactly the same for their web frontend: they show a preview of each note, and a list with all notes
<mzanetti> dpm: I suspect their web frontend isn't rate limited
<mzanetti> dpm: still I guess it should be possible... but seems we need to be more clever about it
<dpm> mzanetti, I did run the emulator with an old image that had the sorted list bug, could it be that that bombarded the api server with calls?
<mzanetti> dpm: sure, well possible...
<mzanetti> dpm: I've hit the rate limit too yesterday after constantly starting/stopping the app for testing
<mihir> dpm: ping !!
<mihir> dpm: was trying to resolve some bitesize bug on Weather app
<mihir> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1298107
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1298107 in Ubuntu Weather App "Edit locations sheet should say "Locations" instead of "World"" [Low,Triaged]
<mihir> dpm: is that okay to just change World to Locations as of now untill we get new deisng for that
<dpm> mihir, yeah, should be fine, I think. You should also update the .pot file for translators if you change any UI messages
<mihir> dpm: okay :)
<mihir> dpm: i proposed MR for that , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-weather-app/1298107/+merge/225273 :)
<m-b-o> mihir dpm approved :)
<mihir> m-b-o: thanks :)
<dpm> thanks m-b-o, mihir :)
<mihir> m-b-o: just a thought , can't we use ubuntu swip delete in Cities while deleting added city?
<m-b-o> mihir most probably yes. had it already implemented once, but removed it, since it was not stable at that time
<t1mp> kalikiana: thanks for the reviews
<m-b-o> mihir perhaps the tests will break. I don't know if there's an emulator available for this
<mihir> m-b-o: okay , because i feel that there are no instruction when you swipe either of side
<m-b-o> mihir for me it would be ok
<m-b-o> dpm ^
<dpm> m-b-o, mihir, I think it should work. We do use swipe to delete for the music app
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, I've been able to access my notes now that the hour limit passed, but after browsing them a bit, I got locked out again with the rate limit. So it's something that happens during regular use of the app, not only for development
<mzanetti> dpm: so we might need to rethink the downloading of the notes content when they become visible
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah. I've also written to the Evernote folks to find out more about rate limits
<dpm> actually, https://dev.evernote.com/doc/articles/rate_limits.php
 * dpm reads
<mihir> popey: ping
<popey> mihir: pong
<mihir> any idea , how did this branch got merged without any reviews, https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1335512/+merge/225155?
<mihir> i don't see any history in comment as well :|\
<popey> oh, how odd
<mihir> is there anything balloons triggred by Jenkins?
<popey> I honestly don't know. hmm, who to ask..
<popey> let me ask in #ubuntu-ci-eng
<mihir> popey: okay
<mihir> popey: i am worried, because it is not been tested by anyone :|
<popey> mihir: well, I wont update in the store, and we can always revert it
<mihir> popey: :D
<popey> mihir: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk "Approved by David Planella, Ubuntu Phone Apps Jenkins Bot." - dpm?
<dpm> popey, looks good to me. I only didn't top-approve because I hadn't had the chance to actually test it
<mihir> popey: he has approved the other one , not the one
<mihir> i gave you.
<mihir> popey: dpm approved this one , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1291906/+merge/225161
<popey> bah
<mihir> popey: do you have utpoic installed ?
<popey> no
<popey> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk shows https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1335512/+merge/225155 merged
<mihir> popey:  okay, i just upgraded it and Wi-Fi doesn't work on utopic :(
<popey> and an unrelated bug
<popey> dpm: see latest revision, approved by you it says, but untested
<popey> mihir: which wifi chipset?
<mihir> popey: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000 [Condor Peak]
<brendand> mihir, you sure it's the wifi and not just dns? did you try ping?
<brendand> mihir, i had the problem when i upgraded to utopic that dns broke
<popey> mihir: same here..
<popey> (same chipset)
<mihir> brendand: i am not able to see any available Wifi  conenction
<mihir> http://imgur.com/10CqFPl
<mihir> brendand: it just shows blank , doesn't list any available wifi hotspots :(
<brendand> mihir, you are using network-manager right?
<mihir> brendand: yup
<mihir> brendand: is there anything else that needs  to be installed ?
<brendand> mihir, what does 'nmcli dev list' say? (pastebin(
<mihir> brendand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7736264/
<brendand> mihir, try perhaps to roll back the kernel, if that doesn't work it's probably a configuration issue
<mihir> brendand: how can i do that ?
<brendand> mihir, but you can see the device so i don't think it will be that
<brendand> mihir, well just enter grub on boot and select the older kernel
<brendand> mihir, the second newest
<mihir> brendand: okay i'll try to do that
<mihir> brendand: i am able to see Bluetooth and Wired conenction except Wi-fi :(
<dpm> popey, mihir, balloons, that's a bit worrying. The only approval I did today was https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1291906/+merge/225161 - and that was not even top-approving. How Jenkins thinks I've top-approved this other one is beyond me -> https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1335512/+merge/225155
<popey> odd.
<mihir> dpm: I have top approved this one after you apporved it , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1291906/+merge/225161 as it shows Approved by Mihir
<mihir> but i have no clue about the otherone it doesn't have any approval or comments
<dpm> mihir, yeah, that's fine. I'm talking about the other one
<dpm> indeed
<popey> dpm: please could you upload http://popey.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.music_1.3.509_all.click to the store?
<dpm> popey, "The package has an invalid framework specified in the manifest. The currently allowed frameworks are: ['ubuntu-sdk-13.10', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev1', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.04-papi-dev1', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.04-qml-dev1', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.04-html-dev1', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.04', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.04-html', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.04-papi', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.04-qml', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev2', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.10-papi-dev2', 'ubuntu-sdk-14.10-html-dev2'].
<dpm> " :(
<ahayzen> dpm, do we need to move to -dev2?
<beuno> dholbach, I did. Didn't I comment?
<popey> dpm: you on trusty?
<dpm> ahayzen, I think the -dev1 was dropped when the -dev2 was uploaded, yes
<dpm> popey, yes, on trusty
<popey> but is that error coming from your local machine or the store?
<dpm> popey, from the store
<popey> dammit
<dpm>     "framework": "ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev1",
<popey> i dont understand quite why we had to deprecate the existing frameworks
<dpm> that's what the manifest of that click package specifies
<dholbach> beuno, oh yeah - you did
<dpm> popey, I can try to repackage and reupload
<dholbach> beuno, maybe the mail went into spam
<popey> no, we should fix in trunk
<dpm> sounds good
<popey> ahayzen: do you have a moment to fix that, and I'll approve and rebuild?
<popey> mhall119: repeating alarms work for me btw, keep meaning to tell you.
<beuno> dholbach, you wouldn't be the first person to send all my email to spam
<ahayzen> popey, errm ... maybe... i'm also hoping my sheets-to-pages will land soon
<popey> i cant upload to store right now ☹
<ahayzen> popey, i'll try and bump it now hang on
<popey> and this is going to break _all_ the core apps isn't it.
<popey> jeez
<ahayzen> yep
<popey> ahayzen: lemme file a bug about it.
<dholbach> beuno, fixed
<beuno> dholbach, WE'LL SEE
<popey> ahayzen: also, security policy is 1.2 i believe
<ahayzen> popey, we're already 1.2
<popey> k
<ahayzen> popey, this bumps the framework https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/bump-framework-dev2/+merge/225299
<popey> ahayzen: bug 1336764
<ubot5> bug 1336764 in Ubuntu Music App "-dev1 framework deprecated, move to -dev2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336764
<ahayzen> popey, and this just got approved \o/ https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/move-sheets-to-pages/+merge/220444
<ahayzen> popey, linked
<popey> ta
<ahayzen> popey, do you mind waiting for that sheets-to-pages to land in trunk and then pushing to the store? ... it should hopefully land next as it has been top approved (assuming jenkins doesn't find any conflicts etc)
<popey> ahayzen: sure
<ahayzen> popey, thanks
<beuno> dholbach, so, one thing I'm trying to wrap my head around is when do you actually override the json file in the project?  following the code, it seems to only override the one in the cache
<dholbach> beuno, any user using this code on their machines will have their copy updated once a week in ~/.cache
<beuno> dholbach, right. But then cr_lint only ever reads from ../local/frameworks.json
<dholbach> beuno, but for example during the execution of tests during the build, we need the data too and there won't be any internet connection
<dholbach> (and I guess there might be other cases, where we have firewalled servers just allowing package updates and nothing else)
<beuno> dholbach, so I don't understand when the updated copy under .cache gets used
<dholbach> beuno, always - it'd be the default thing
<beuno> 44	+ local_copy = os.path.join(os.path.dirname(__file__),
<beuno> 45	+ '../data/frameworks.json')
<beuno> 46	+ frameworks = Frameworks(local_copy)
<beuno> dholbach, so you do that
<beuno> from cr_lint
<beuno> and following down the code, that's what it'll use
<dholbach> hum hum hum
<beuno> the local, non-updated copy
<dholbach> let me take another look
<dholbach> beuno, that's not quite how I read read_frameworks_file()
<beuno> dholbach, ah!
<dholbach> beuno, AFAICS it'd try to update the file in .cache, if after that the .cache file is not there, it'd resort to the local copy
<beuno> dholbach, you are correct, sorry  :)
<dholbach> beuno, man... I looked at the code yesterday for ages trying to figure out and make it make sense - it wouldn't have surprise me at all if there were mistakes
<beuno> dholbach, +1!
<dholbach> yeehaw
<dholbach> beuno, so now you merge it into your branch and repropose?
<beuno> dholbach, sure
<dholbach> fantastico
<beuno> dholbach, https://code.launchpad.net/~beuno/click-reviewers-tools/deprecate-14-10-dev1/+merge/224887
<kalikiana> t1mp: more incoming https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/readableDocLinks/+merge/225315
<dholbach> beuno, all rightie - I'll have a chat with mvo as well to look over it - not sure who else we could ask with jdstrand not being around
<kalikiana> t1mp: I didn't find a more generic way than setting the link color inside 'style=', it reminds me of the old days where css was still new :-P
<beuno> dholbach, I could get one of the guys from my team to look at it, but their perspective will mostly be from the pure python code, rather than how reviews work. It depends on what you'd like to be looked at
<dholbach> beuno, right right - just in terms of direction
<dholbach> beuno, if we want the other projects to use this as well, it might help
<beuno> dholbach, true
<beuno> I'll get them to review then
<dholbach> beuno, I pinged mvo as well
<mhall119> thanks popey
<t1mp> kalikiana: isn't this better than using rich text for the color? http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-text.html#linkColor-prop
<t1mp> kalikiana: or does styledText not support links?
<t1mp> hmm.. if it didn't support links then the linkColor property would be useless ;)
<dholbach> beuno, some fixes for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/click-reviewers-tools/deprecate-14-10-dev1-fixes
<dholbach> (based on Ricardo's review)
<dholbach> the other bits will need more work across the entirety of c-r-t
<beuno> dholbach, thanks!
<t1mp> kalikiana: I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/readableDocLinks/+merge/225315
<t1mp> kalikiana: what do you think of https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/120-HeaderState/+merge/224813 ?
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, popey, are you up for the Reminders call today in a few minutes?
<mzanetti> yep
<dpm> cool, tty in a few, then
<rpadovani> yap
<popey> yup
<mzanetti> yip
<kalikiana> t1mp: hrm weird I didn't see that property in the docs, must've been on some outdated copy
<kalikiana> t1mp: hrm 120-HeaderState looks familiar but I don't see any comments from myself
<t1mp> kalikiana: I think you didn't review it yet, but you reviewed its pre-requisite https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/110-headerInput/+merge/224994
<kalikiana> t1mp: updated https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/readableDocLinks/+merge/225315
<balloons> lol @ popey we both resubmitted the job @ https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1336764/+merge/225306 and it worked
<kalikiana> t1mp: pondering about the "" state hack in 120-HeaderState… is it impossible to fix it? if it is, how about using PageHeadState there to avoid the hack?
<kalikiana> ^^ commented
 * DanChapman 's head just exploded trying to look through thunderbird source.
<dholbach> beuno, pushed more changes to lp:~dholbach/click-reviewers-tools/deprecate-14-10-dev1-fixes - this should address all of pindonga's feedback
<josharenson> Anyone have docs for kit configuration? Trying to get my app to run on nexus 7 and I'm getting errors.
<t1mp> kalikiana: state hack?
<t1mp> kalikiana: ah, adding the extra "" state to set the actions value back
<t1mp> kalikiana: I'd have to add PageState { actions: [ searcAction ] }
<t1mp> kalikiana: you are right, that's a bit shorter. Is that what you meant?
<popey> balloons: will you be around to help me get calendar in the store a bit later?
<balloons> popey, sure thing..
<josharenson> I've crashed the SDK like 10 times trying to add a device... Any tips at all?
<josharenson> zbenjamin, I was told you might know?
<popey> balloons: i am an idiot, please see bug 1336764
<ubot5> bug 1336764 in Ubuntu File Manager App "-dev1 framework deprecated, move to -dev2" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336764
<balloons> popey, are you pushing 14.04 framework still? ;-p
<popey> no, i'm fixing the typo I made ☻
 * balloons looks
<popey> brb, popping out for 20 mins, will fix rest when i get back
<balloons> haha; https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/reminders-app/fix-1336764/+merge/225313
<balloons> popey, kk
<mihir> balloons: then why did the status get Merged of that MR, ?https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1335512/+merge/225155
<mihir> renato__: ping !!
<balloons> mihir, I'm working on it right now. I'm not sure. I'm going to propose a new branch
<mihir> balloons: okay no issues :)
<balloons> mihir, I'll take your change and add a test for it and have you review then
<balloons> found a little bug in timelineheadercomponent also..
<mihir> balloons: yes i noticed that it is throwing this error in console , file:///home/mihir/Documents/ap/ubuntu-calendar-app/TimeLineHeaderComponent.qml:26: ReferenceError: root is not defined
<balloons> mihir, yep, so the full name isn't displayed.. simple fix
<mihir> balloons: okay :)
<mihir> you'll include this into your MR, or should i propose saperate MR for this?
<balloons> mihir, yea it's already committed locally. Just finishing the test atm
<mihir> balloons: okay :) Thank you
<elopio> mardy: do you know how to run the ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts autopilot tests?
<t1mp> kalikiana: I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/120-HeaderState/+merge/224813 and commented
<t1mp> kalikiana: I happroved https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/readableDocLinks/+merge/225315
<Guest25129> hmm... can someone help me setup the emulator? I'm new to the SDK
<renato__> mihir, hi
<hmm_guy> hmm... can someone help me setup the emulator? I'm new to the SDK
<mihir> hi renato__
<hmm_guy> mihir: ^
<hmm_guy> renato__: ^
<mihir> renato__: we have been trying to add multiple repeat option in calendar
<mihir> https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1297739/+merge/221109/comments/537225
<mihir> any idea regarding this renato__
<mihir> hmm_guy: hi
<hmm_guy> hi
<mihir> did you follow the instruction from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
<hmm_guy> yes
<mihir> what problem are you getting ?
<hmm_guy> when i add an emulator, it just asks for the password, loads for some time and comes back to the empty devices tab
<mihir> are you doing form Ubuntu-SDK Qt Creator?
<hmm_guy> yes
<mihir> renato__: the problem is , if today (Wednesday ) I create an event of Tue & Thu exected it should create an event from Thus
<mihir> hmm_guy: can you post logs at paste.ubuntu.com
<hmm_guy> mihir: where can i find the logs? i'm really new to this thing
<mihir> if you go to device tab, you can see dropdown on left side of top corner
<renato__> mihir, could you report a bug for that?
<hmm_guy> nope... it just says ubuntu devices... and btw... I'm on Mint 17
<zeebok> hmm_guy: same is happening to me on 14.04
<hmm_guy> zeebok: mihir http://imgur.com/PzuXhKZ
<mihir> hmm_guy: zeebok , could you try doing this from terminal
<mihir> it will take some time as it downloads an image from Internet ~300 MB
<balloons> mihir, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1335512/+merge/225373
<balloons> gonna clean it up, so one more commit before it's ready
<hmm_guy> umm.... now that i created many terminals, how can i stop them from getting downloaded?
<hmm_guy> many emulators*
<umm_guy> mihir: how can i create an emulator using terminal?
<mihir> umm_guy: open the terminal and follow the instruction given at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
<mihir> balloons: looking into it
<mihir> renato__: here is bug , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1336880
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1336880 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "In Event Days repeat not functioning properly " [Undecided,New]
<renato__> mihir, thanks
<mihir> renato__: you need MR that i have mentioned in Description to reproduce this
<mihir> balloons: looks good to me
<mihir> balloons: i believe that MR i proposed i suspended.
<balloons> mihir, yes, I superseded with this one, so should be good
<mihir> balloons: great , thanks :)
<mihir> balloons: thanks for AP :)
<balloons> you are most welcome.. it's easy to add as you add features
<zeebok> mihir: so reinstalling the emulater package and restarting the SDK seems to have fixed it somehow. i didn't remember it installing emulator-runtime:i386 last time so maybe that did it for me
<zeebok> mihir: thanks! wish i could help with the apps. best of luck :)
<mihir> zeebok: Happy to help you :)
<mihir> balloons: yes it should be, i just have fresh install of Ubuntu screwed my last because of some bad upgrades .
<balloons> mihir, yes, can I help with that?
<popey> balloons: can you upload http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/calendar-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.calendar_0.4.342_all.click to the store pls
<balloons> popey, sure.. sorry I didn't know you were uploading already, we're landing this atm :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1335512/+merge/225373
<mihir> popey: i just spoke to renato__ regarding repetition issue , he'll get back to us
<balloons> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/156/changerequest/
<popey> bah
<popey> approved anyway
<popey> am doing music next
<balloons> popey, yep, no worrie
<balloons> always something else :-)
<zeebok> ohhh i finally found the log for the Devices tab, but there is no icon or anything to indicate there is a drop down menu :/
<popey> balloons: so, we should have an autopilot test which tests for whether the framework is correct
<popey> because right now, if it's wrong, we don't know until we upload to the store
<popey> which is wrong, it should be caught early on
<balloons> popey, how can we know if we have the proper framework or not?
<popey> run click-reviewers-tools
<popey> or some subset of it
<popey> balloons: please upload http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/music-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.music_1.3.511_all.click to the store (cc/ ahayzen )
<ahayzen> popey, \o/
<popey> ☻
<popey> ahayzen: thanks for replacing the music whoever that was
<ahayzen> popey, it was victor as part of the ms2 reshuffle
<balloons> popey, done
<popey> balloons: link?
<popey> nvm, got it
<popey> approved
<rpadovani> mzanetti, o/ fast update: oxide on trusty is at Version 1.0.0~bzr501-0ubuntu2, on unicorn is at Version 1.0.2-0ubuntu3. loadHtml() is avaliable only on unicorn. So I need to update my system and the transition to oxide will broke compatibily with trusty
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I see... well you could still develop on the phone if you don't want to upgrade your system...
<rpadovani> mzanetti, is faster update my system, I'll do in next days
<rpadovani> ... and now it's my bday, so see you another day :-)
<popey> rpadovani: happy birthday!
<elopio> ping boiko. Have you had time to check the messaging app autopilot errors?
<boiko> elopio: nope, not yet
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-07-03
<elopio> boiko: oh, it has succeeded the last 5 times. It seems better now, I hadn't notice that.
<elopio> I'll take a look at dialer app instead.
<mzanetti> t1mp: hey, I just noticed that tagger doesn't start any more. Looking at the logs it looks very strange...
<mzanetti> t1mp: did something change in the Page element?
<mzanetti> dpm: so... I'd say we should merge our branches... that'll make it easier to get through CI
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, actually I've been doing that all along
<dpm> my branch contains all of your changes
<dpm> as I realized separately they would not pass Jenkins tests
<mzanetti> yeah... sure... but as you've set it as a prereq its still threated as 2 different ones
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, I need to re-send a MP that removes the pre-dep
<dpm> pre-req
<dpm> but I was trying to understand what's needed for AP
<mzanetti> dpm: should we merge it into a team branch, so baloons can add commits to make autopilot work
<dpm>  mzanetti, wfm
<mzanetti> dpm: I think if we're going to use production we only need to update the token in the jenkins setup and that's it
<mzanetti> given that account-plugin-evernote is still the same name ,but switched over to production
<dpm> mzanetti, I'm not too sure. I see that the tests use their own token :/
<mzanetti> and the app uses production too without the -s
<dpm> hardcoded
<mzanetti> yeah... so that needs to be updated
<dpm> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/reminders/evernote.py#L23
<mzanetti> yeah, that's it... a new one with the production server needs to be created and put in there...
<mzanetti> I'd say that's it
<dpm> mzanetti, not sure. Why do we need to hardcode a token instead of generating it? It will make the tests fail whenever the shardId changes
<mzanetti> dpm: well... that's a question for balloons and/or elopio
<dpm> right, right, but it's a question I can't ignore
<mzanetti> no?
<mzanetti> I mean... they sure have a reason to hardcode it... most likely because its too cumbersome to generate one for each test run
<mzanetti> so... unless we want to rethink the way we're doing the tests at all, I'd say they just need to be updated. in this case the token
<dpm> in that case we should use another API key. We're already publishing the consumer secret and name in one place, and Evernote have asked us to change that once we go into production. I wouldn't want to hardcode it somewhere else, especially if the shardId specified in that token (and perhaps other parameters in the token) is something that can change on the Evernote servers
<dpm> anyway, we'll discuss it with balloons and elopio when they're up. I'd like it to be trivial to adapt the tests, but I'm afraid it will not be
<dpm> in the meantime, I'll push the team branch
<mzanetti> t1mp: this is the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7740832 and this is the code: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/tagger/trunk/view/head:/app/qml/main.qml
<mzanetti> doesn't make much sense to me...
<JoeyChan> Hi,         for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1298978
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1298978 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "QtQuick V4 Date.Parse() does not support RFC2822 date format" [High,Confirmed]
<JoeyChan> any schedule  upgrade to Qt 5.3.1 ?
<mzanetti> dpm: oops. just found an uncommited changed
<dpm> mzanetti, nm, you can push it to lp:~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/switch-to-production now
<mzanetti> yep, will do
<dpm> cool
<mzanetti> dpm: who would have thought it requires a 1000 line diff to switch to production :D
<mzanetti> -1 for the sandbox
<dpm> mzanetti, indeed, I had planned this to be 2 days. It's been almost 2 weeks
<dpm> mzanetti, btw, the branch as it is does not build. I'm guessing it's because of the missing commit you were mentioning?
<mzanetti> no... shouldn't be
<mzanetti> lemme check
<dpm> mzanetti, that's what I'm getting: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7740922/
<mzanetti> dpm: fixed
<mzanetti> ah... pushed to wrong branch
<mzanetti> now
<dpm> yep, building now, thanks
<mzanetti> dpm: btw... line 341 in the diff did the trick with the hostname
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, I had asked mardy about that
<mzanetti> oh... did you fix it too?
<mzanetti> I thought it looks different than what I recalled :D
<mzanetti> hehe
<mzanetti> right... mine was EvernoteConnection.hostname = accountService.authData["parameters"]["HostName"]
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, yours was slightly different, both worked. But I took Alberto's suggestion, as he's the master of UOA :)
<mzanetti> actually I'm surprised that works
<mzanetti> given that authData is a jsonObj
<mzanetti> anyways
<mzanetti> I think we're good now
<dpm> yep, will sync with balloons to adapt the tests and robru to do the archive upload for account-plugin-evernote
<kalikiana> t1mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/120-HeaderState/+merge/224813
<t1mp> kalikiana: weird. So if the initial state is "normal" instead of "", then it does set the initial value from the state?
<kalikiana> t1mp: yes, anything other than ""
<kalikiana> t1mp: would it be feasible to get the 'head' from the Page the state was defined in?
<kalikiana> mostly as a way to avoid filling in head: mypage.head everywhere
<t1mp> I don't see a way
<t1mp> the page is not even the parent of the states
<kalikiana> oh?
<kalikiana> but the State uses its parent
<kalikiana> ah sorry, it uses the head's parent
<t1mp> ?
<kalikiana> t1mp: that's why you need to set head to an existing page's head, no?
<kalikiana> as opposed to just setting eg. actions on the PageHeadState
<t1mp> kalikiana: the PageHeadState sets the actions of the Page.head, that's why I need the Page.head there
<t1mp> kalikiana: I agree that the API is not super-pretty.. so if you know of a better way to do it tell me :)
<kalikiana> t1mp: but the state is inside the same Page
<t1mp> hmm.. getting weird jenkins failures here https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/NewColors/+merge/225230
<t1mp> kalikiana: what does it matter that the state is in the page?
<t1mp> kalikiana: the state doesn't know about the page
<kalikiana> t1mp: it makes it redundant to pass the page or page.head there for each state
<kalikiana> when it's the obvious choice
<t1mp> kalikiana: for us, yes. But State is not as smart as we are ;)
<kalikiana> what's the parent of State then?
<t1mp> kalikiana: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-state.html
<t1mp> kalikiana: State is not an Item
<kalikiana> hrm. okay
<kalikiana> I suppose defining head is the best option then
<t1mp> I don't know a better option
<t1mp> but it is not very nice.. so if you have any ideas....
<t1mp> kalikiana: setting the property values back in State { name: "" } is probably something that also needs to be done when using standard States, right?
<t1mp> not specific for the PageHeadState
<kalikiana> t1mp: a crazy idea would be to not use State/ states… so PageHeadState could have a parent… but that would duplicate the states API…
<kalikiana> say it were headerState for the sake of the argument
<kalikiana> t1mp: yes, there's 2 rules, avoid "", and change the name of the state if you change its target
<t1mp> kalikiana: what do you mean change the State's target?
<kalikiana> t1mp: sorry I mean PropertyChanges.target
<t1mp> I still don't get it, can you show an example?
<t1mp> btw, in https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1wUUKtPmRmwbUELC1BUB9l0VOAwS_zAPRSCqMopUxR1c/edit# we discussed a bunch of alternatives for this HeaderState before, but in the end they all turned out to be much more complicated than what I have now
<t1mp> we = zsombi and I
<t1mp> kalikiana: I had prototypes to automatically detect the Page.head from the state, but it seemed not doable in a straightforward way
<dholbach> rpadovani, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
<kalikiana> t1mp: dude, target is a property :-)
<kalikiana> changing that property
<kalikiana> won't work as you like unless you change the state by name
<kalikiana> t1mp: "straightforward" meaning what? would it be a complete solution or would it fail in some cases?
<liuxg_> I want to make use of the existing wifi setting in my qml app, how can I import the libs. I did it like: import Ubuntu.SystemSettings.Wifi 1.0. However, it complains that "module "Ubuntu.SystemSettings.Wifi" is not installed". How  can I set the import path correctly? thanks
<kalikiana> t1mp: I assume you did discuss it well so I'm not trying to unroll all the rationales. But to understand why it's like this
<t1mp> kalikiana: with "straightforward" I mean there was no solution in qml. Perhaps there is a solution if we would re-implement Items and more in cpp ;)
<t1mp> kalikiana: I was going to type "impossible", but of course it is not impossible, so I said not straightforward :)
<kalikiana> ha. okay
<kalikiana> let's leave it at that then
<t1mp> kalikiana: but you have a fresh look on it, so maybe you do see a solution that we didn't think of?
 * t1mp gonna eat sth, brb
<kalikiana> looking at the State API I fear that's the real problem, as long as we're using that and not going for a state-like separate API
<kalikiana> it's like the QtObject issue where there's no children default property
<t1mp> kalikiana: yeah, State only updates properties, but doesn't know any context
<nik90_> t1mp, kalikiana: I need one of you to check my MP https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-modify-alarm-support/+merge/224791. It uses the SDK Alarms API to edit a saved alarm. But sometimes it causes the clock app to crash while saving the alarm. Just need someone to review and see if I am doing anything wrong. (if you have some time to spare)
<t1mp> kalikiana: ^ do you know anything about the alarms?
<dholbach> lool, beuno, popey: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-appstore-developers/msg00869.html - your input would be appreciated
<popey> dholbach: k
<kalikiana> nik90_: I can take a look
<nik90_> kalikiana: thnx
<dpm> mzanetti, it wasn't in the original requirements, but while testing Reminders, I've noticed that we also download PDF attachments. I'm wondering if we can do anything to show those. The best thing would be to use content hub and make them available to our (inexistent) doc viewer. But since we cannot do that for obvious reasons, do you think we could do something like use a JS PDF viewer to show a preview? We've got other more important things to do,
<dpm>  so I'm not proposing it for RTM, but I'd like to hear your thoughts
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah, there's lots more...
<mzanetti> dpm: I started to add support for audio files
<mzanetti> dpm: but video files are still lacking
<mzanetti> dpm: IIRC you can upload a mp3 file and it'll show up as audio in the viewer
<dpm> oh wow, I hadn't realised you'd started on those
<mzanetti> but yeah... really not finished
<mzanetti> I figured pictures would be most pressing and just did some proof of concept for others to see if the architecture allows it
<dpm> indeed
<kalikiana> nik90_: did you have any trace from that crash?
<nik90_> kalikiana: I am not sure how to get the trace..In the console output all I get is The program has unexpectedly finished.'
<kalikiana> gdb :-)
<nik90_> kalikiana: yeah let me try reproducing the crash
<nik90_> kalikiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741424/
<t1mp> kalikiana: I pushed an update to https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/120-HeaderState/+merge/224813
<t1mp> kalikiana: is there anything else you like to be changed tere?
<t1mp> *there
<nik90_> t1mp: in your example in that MP, I noticed you defined the search action twice. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741446/
<nik90_> t1mp: is that necessary?
<nik90_> t1mp: in the "added file 'modules/Ubuntu/Components/PageHeadState.qml"
<t1mp> nik90_: no, that is a mistake. I removed it now, thanks :)
<nik90_> t1mp: np
<nik90_> t1mp: one more thing, you defined state: "default". Is this required? Doesn't qml automatically load the default state?
<nik90_> t1mp: and does "default" and "" point to the same state?
<t1mp> kalikiana: ^ your solution to make it simple brings up new questions ;)
<t1mp> nik90_: errr.. wait a second.
<t1mp> nik90_: the first state should be named "default", not ""
<nik90_> ;)
<t1mp> nik90_: it seems like the property changes are only applied when the state changes, so when I name the first state "" (which is the default initial state), its properties are not applied, and I would have to set head.actions for the Page as well as in the state
<t1mp> nik90_: thats what I had in r1125 of this branch
<nik90_> t1mp: well you wouldn't have to define state " " explicitly since it points to the default property values
<nik90_> t1mp: this way you would only require the PageHeadState for the search mode while the default mode is implied automatically when you define the head.actions in the page
<kalikiana> t1mp: isn't the comment obsolete now? "// needed otherwise actions will not be"
<kalikiana> it's not actually a work-around anymore
<kalikiana> it does set the action(s)
<t1mp> kalikiana: yeah. See my last revision :)
<kalikiana> ah
<t1mp> kalikiana: mumble
<nik90_> t1mp: so quick question. I would need to use the PageHeadState *only* when having multiple header modes? or also when having just a default mode?
<t1mp> nik90_: only for multiple header modes
<nik90_> ack
<t1mp> nik90_: normally you can simply set the Page.head properties.. but if you want to change those depending on the state, I recommend PageHeadState
<t1mp> nik90_: you don't even need PageHeadState; a normal State will do, but then you have to define all the properties that you want to set separately.. PageHeadState is only for convenience
<nik90_> t1mp: ah ok
<nik90_> kalikiana: does the trace tell your anything? It seems to be at QV4::QObjectWrapper::wrap(QV4::ExecutionEngine*, QObject*) () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Qml.so.5 but that doesnt tell me if this is a SDK crash or EDS crash
<kalikiana> I see a ton of these: Do not put Page/Tabs/PageStack inside another Page because that causes confusion which is the active page that sets the title and actions
<kalikiana> hmm
<kalikiana> I wonder where there's a variant involved here fromVariant
<nik90_> kalikiana: that's due to the bottom edge. But it is the same code used in the contacts, dialer app
<nik90_> kalikiana: so that's couldn't cause the crash
<kalikiana> probably not, but I can't ignore seeing tons of errors ;-)
<nik90_> kalikiana: :)...I am using http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/app/components/PageWithBottomEdge.qml which is the component I got from renato
<nik90_> kalikiana: in the designs we got, the bottom edge houses a page. Since the bottom edge itself is in a page, it results in Page inside a Page. Hence the warnings
<t1mp> maybe we should remove those warnings
<kalikiana> hmm I think that sounds like something we discussed in the last sprint
<t1mp> there used to be apps that have Page inside Page, and they assumed that the inner one (I think) was active
<kalikiana> nik90_: hrm not really getting ideas on the crash
<nik90_> kalikiana: I will try reproducing some more crashes and see if the trace output is any different.
<nik90_> kalikiana: I got these crashes while deleting the alarm and swiping the bottom edge
<nik90_> kalikiana: may be the crash with regards to saving an alarm might show something
<nik90_> kalikiana: found a better output
<nik90_> kalikiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741599/
<nik90_> kalikiana: this is around the UCAlarmModel clear() function
<dpm> popey, could you trigger a jenkins run for https://code.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/switch-to-production/+merge/225436 ? for some reason the changes from 4 hours ago hasn't triggered a new run
<popey> dpm: done
<dpm> great, thanks
<mzanetti> dpm: did you just move the meeting?
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, it seems balloons and elopio are not yet around
<mzanetti> ah ok... yeah, would be good to have them around :D
<dpm> :)
<mzanetti> not sure If I can participate at 5 though
<mzanetti> but you know all my opinions on it already... so I'm sure you can take care of it
<dholbach> mhall119, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/1334275 at the right LP project?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334275 in Ubuntu App Developer site "The C API docs for 14.04 and 14.10 are missing" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> mzanetti, sure, I put you as optional, as you've got enough on your plate, and you and I have already discussed the options
<renato__> popey, pkunal-parmar , great news I go the same freeze on desktop :D I will be able to debug that :D
<pkunal-parmar> :)
<pkunal-parmar> let me know if i can help
<popey> "great" news!
<rschroll> Morning, all.  Anyone interested in hacking on the epub reader Beru, see the list of bugs here: https://github.com/rschroll/beru/issues?labels=hackdays-1407
<rschroll> Let me know if you have questions, concerns, or patches!
<mihir> popey: balloons Jenkins passed this MR , https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1335512/+merge/225373
<balloons> wonderful..
<rschroll> SDK question: How do you tell if a device is reorientable?  I want to add an option to lock the orientation, but only when that's meaningful.
<t1mp> kalikiana: any first thoughts on this MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/panelHeight/+merge/225493
<t1mp> kalikiana: I still have to run some tests and check apps to make sure I don't break anything
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2014/07/100000-app-downloads/
<ogra_> mhall119, insane ... you are making that up, right ?
<renato__> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/CalManagement/+merge/213355/comments/542463
<popey> thanks renato__
<mhall119> ogra_: it's crazy right? But beuno swears the numbers are accurate
<ogra_> ah, so it is him making them up ... :)
<beuno> I get paid based on them/
 * ogra_ thought so :) 
<renato__> popey, one more patch: https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/CalManagement/+merge/213355/comments/542465
<mhall119> beuno: you could have at least kept it at a plausible level :-P
<renato__> popey, this is just changing the usability, is not related with the freeze
<popey> ok
<nik90_> zbenjamin: hey, regarding the updated packages which fixes the desktop file issue, when do you plan on pushing them as an update? Or have they already landed?
<zbenjamin> nik90_: we have them in landing but still fight with a gdb problem :/
<nik90_> zbenjamin: ah ok. hey do you still have the link to the updated packages?
<nik90_> zbenjamin: someone is doing the cmake stuff for the clock app and I want to give them the latest packages to test it against.
<nik90_> zbenjamin: ^^
<zbenjamin> hm i think so
<zbenjamin> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/experimental/+sourcepub/4254550/+listing-archive-extra
<kalikiana> t1mp: this looks redundant
<kalikiana>  property real position: panel.opened ? 0 : size
<kalikiana> 38	+ onSizeChanged: position = panel.opened ? 0 : size
<t1mp> kalikiana: redundant?
<kalikiana> the property already should have the value, no?
<t1mp> kalikiana: no it is not, the first line only sets the initial value
<t1mp> kalikiana: there are bindings in the states that change it. They set the new values, but don't update position when size changes later
<t1mp> s/bindings/PropertyChanges
<t1mp> kalikiana: so I think it is correct what I did
<t1mp> kalikiana: but I still need to run some tests, so don't happrove yet :)
 * t1mp off now, bbl
<rschroll> QML question: I have a dialog that has blank space at the top and the bottom.  Any idea why?  https://github.com/rschroll/beru/issues/44
<nik90_> rschroll: the top space is generally where the dialog title is placed.
<nik90_> rschroll: do you have the qml code link to your dialog?
<nik90_> rschroll: the issue shouldn't be present either way
<rschroll> nik90_: https://github.com/rschroll/beru/blob/master/ui/BookPage.qml#L263
<rschroll> I'm not setting a dialog title, because it should be pretty obvious what this is about.
<nik90_> rschroll: have you tried setting the anchors of the option selectors you use? Or does the dialog use a column automatically?
<mhall119> DanChapman: I'm loving dekko's use of the bottom edge
<rschroll> nik90_: Haven't tried much of anything.  This used to work, but broke sometime recently.
<rschroll> My understanding is that dialogs should handle positioning for you...
<rschroll> What anchors would you suggest?
<nik90_> rschroll: true, I suppose you could ask a SDK dev if anything changed recently
<mhall119> Kaleo: is there a -doc package for the Ubuntu UI Toolkit?
<nik90_> rschroll: I was thinking may be specify the anchors.top for the option selector to ensure it starts at the top.
<rschroll> I'll give it a try...
<DanChapman> mhall119: thanks, yes it turned out quite nice :-) one neat little trick to try when replying to a message, highlight an area of the actual message then pull up the composer ;-)
<mhall119> DanChapman: doesn't seem to do anything
<rschroll> nik90_: That seems to take the option selector out of the flow.  I end up with them stacked in z.
<rschroll> Plus a log of errors from Dialog.qml:175:9
<DanChapman> mhall119: it doesn't have only the highlighted message text in the composer?
<DanChapman> and not the whole message
<nik90_> rschroll: hmm
<mhall119> DanChapman: it has no text either way
<nik90_> rschroll: I will have to create a sample app with a dialog similar to what you use to check what's going wrong
<rschroll> nik90_: I can make a test case, if that would help
<nik90_> rschroll: test case?
<rschroll> I wanted to know if it's a known problem
<mhall119> DanChapman: I'm on devel, not devel-proposed, if that might make a difference
<rschroll> a simple qml file that (hopefully) displays the problem
<mhall119> but I updated dekko this morning
<nik90_> rschroll: ah yeah that would help..I don't think the issue is known
<nik90_> t1mp: is zsombi on a vacation? I haven't seen him on irc for a while
<DanChapman> mhall119: i'm running image #105 and its working fine so you don't seee it working like the two images here http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpniel/dekko/images/?
<mhall119> DanChapman: nope, like I said I get an empty message field no matter if I highlight something or not
<DanChapman> mhall119: hmmm interesting, i'll upgrade to devel and see what's going on. You should at least be getting the default signature in the message field
<mhall119> DanChapman: ah ha!  I went back and setup my Sender Identity, and now it works
<mhall119> so, it's something caused by not having that info
<mhall119> DanChapman: are you able to change Trojita's network info to "Bandwidth saving mode" when the phone is on 3g? Do we have something that gives you that kind of data?
<DanChapman> mhall119: Maybe something went wrong setting up the defaults in U1db. I'll look into that as the composer expects at least the default signature to be there, which really it should work with no signature, i'll fix that.
<mhall119> DanChapman: maybe it's because I had an early version installed?
<DanChapman> mhall119: i was going to ask you that very question, it's easy enough to configure in Trojita but is there an import component or a c++ api that I can access that info from.
<mhall119> DanChapman: maybe something from upstream Qt...
<mhall119> t1mp: Kaleo: do either of you know of an API that can tell us if the phone is on wifi or 3g?
<rschroll> nik90_ and anyone else interested: Test case here: https://gist.github.com/rschroll/50b75537dd4f814a827b
<davmor2> popey: dekko I can send mail, also in the setup pages, the password warning send the next title Red too
<davmor2> can't send mail even
 * popey points davmor2 at DanChapman
<mterry> Any SDK knowledgeable-folks around?  I have a Dialog object that I want to not be covered by the OSK.  It doesn't seem like setting "MainView.anchorToKeyboard: true" is automatically fixing that for me.  Is there another way to control layout of the dialog?
<davmor2> mail saved as Drafts doesn't show up in Drafts on the list of folders either
<davmor2> DanChapman: Prepare for an influx of bugs thanks to popey asking me to test dekko ;)
<popey> \o/
<DanChapman> davmor2: Trojita itself doesn't yet have a way to save drafts to the IMAP 'Drafts' but uses local copies. I have a it on a list of things to fix
<DanChapman> thanks popey :-)
<popey> :D
<davmor2> DanChapman: that's good to know
<popey> he breaks stuff better than I can
<DanChapman> davmor2 what's up with sending mail?
<davmor2> DanChapman: When you start typing in a password you get the red Warning that is fine but it seem to turn the next text field title red too
<DanChapman> davmor2: IMAP or SMTP?
<davmor2> DanChapman: SMTP
<davmor2> DanChapman: I have Use STARTTLS, my mail domain, port 25, Authenticate, username and pass filled in
<davmor2> DanChapman: and when I hit Send I get http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-07-03-174335.png
<DanChapman> davmor2: right ok could you have a look at ~/.config/com.ubuntu.developer.dpniel.dekko and see if msa.method=SMTP and the port and starttls are correct. I have a feeling this is deeper in the msa factories
<davmor2> DanChapman: everything looks correct that has an msa.
<davmor2> DanChapman: on a plus side the imap is pretty danr snappy and works fine :)
<davmor2> darn even
<DanChapman> davmor2: Thanks for looking, It looks like it's creating the submission factory fine then, but it's pulling out at some point during the creation of the message parts. Needs further digging on that one. But yes the IMAP side, as you say is rather snappy :-)
<DanChapman> davmor2: do you know the specific smtp server you use? I'd like to try and reproduce it or is it a service like gmail or something
<davmor2> DanChapman: it's my own :)
<elopio> dpm, hey
<elopio> the token that we have in the tests is not for the application. Is for the sandbox test user.
<dpm> hola elopio
<elopio> dpm: hola
<dpm> elopio, yes, I realised that. We were talking with balloons about replacing that token with one for a production test user
<dpm> or rather, generating a token for a production test user
<dpm> we were wondering why we're hardcoding instead of using UOA to generate it
<balloons> elopio, see above.. this is one of the things I was going to chat with you about, so may as well do it here with dpm
<elopio> dpm: for the sandbox, hardcoding is the way to go. Then we will have a user that doesn't go through the authorization process that's web and we don't yet have a way to introspect it.
<elopio> we should probably do all the heavy automated testing on the sandbox anyway.
<balloons> elopio, I'm assuming you did the setup and authorization already for the token you have hardcoded in there corect?
<elopio> balloons: yes. You go to the sandbox website, create an account and generate a token.
<elopio> that token will be preauthorized for all apps.
<balloons> elopio, and actually come to think of it, we can't do that for production, can we?
<elopio> balloons: no, we can't.
<elopio> for production after we add the account to online accounts, we have to open the ui
<elopio> and click a button.
<elopio> then, the user will be able to connect.
<balloons> yep yep.. I had thought there was some magic, lol, but nope ;-)
<elopio> that's doable on the desktop. On the phone not yet, but Alex is working on the oxide-selenium
<balloons> so dpm, I guess for test launching we need to use -s
<dpm> balloons, elopio, I need to step out for a few minutes, bbiab and will read the scrollback
<balloons> elopio, we can commit to https://code.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/switch-to-production/+merge/225436, which is the conversion to production. Given everything, I say we stick with the sandbox, as-is, and tweak the tests to launch reminders in sandbox mode. We can do this using the -s arg. I assume then the tests will pass.
<elopio> balloons, dpm: as testing against production involves system settings, online accounts and selenium, I thought a better place for it would be the UX project.
<elopio> and for MP, we should test using the sandbox.
<balloons> k, I'll make the tweaks. Thanks elopio
<elopio> balloons: yes, that sounds fine.
<elopio> while we don't have a oxide-selenium, we need to manual test with production. But just a quick exploratory test, as most will be automated tested on the sandbox.
<popey> DanChapman: lets move that here, eh nik90_ ?
<elopio> well, in the future, that is.
<popey> DanChapman: if you could help with crafting a cmake file for https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0 that would be awesome.
<DanChapman> popey sure :-)
 * DanChapman goes to look
<balloons> popey, et la, rss reader should be unblocked in trunk now. I put in a workaround for the test issue
<popey> nice one!
<rschroll> QML question: How do you set the window and application titles?  (The window title is set to be the same as the Page title by default, but I want them different.)
<t1mp> mhall119: sorry, I have no idea if there's an API for that
<t1mp> nik90_: yes, zsombi is away for a while
<t1mp> ahayzen: it is not done yet (I still have to test some apps to ensure I didn't break anything), but here is an MR that should fix your bug https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/panelHeight/+merge/225493
<t1mp> ahayzen: feel free to test it and comment on the MR :)
<mhall119> t1mp: it looks like there's a qt-networkmanager library, but it's not installed and I don't know if apparmor would allow access to it
<dpm> elopio, balloons, I'd prefer to use production rather than sandbox, but if you think the best way to go for now is sandbox, then fine with me too. However, I'd like to understand a couple of things: 1) elopio, you seem to imply that the process for authenticating in production is different than sandbox, but afaik, it's exactly the same: you could equally receive a token for production and hardcode it 2) Why does the process of logging in need to be
<dpm> introspected? I.e. does the fact that UOA authentication via UI (i.e. web page) cannot be introspected mean we can't continue with the process?
<elopio> dpm: on the sand box you can get a preauthorized token.
<balloons> dpm, I think what you are missing is for the sandbox we can avoid having to authorize
<elopio> on production you won't. So in order to use a production token, you will have to ack on an evernote web page that requests authorization.
<dpm> elopio, what's a preauthorized token exactly? That's probably the part I'm missing, yes
<dpm> oh, I see
<dpm> so you won't have to click on the web page to enable the account
<balloons> dpm, right. We generate a token and then just use it.. evernote won't make us authenticate
<dpm> I was getting confused with our additional UOA authorization, where you also have to click on the u-s-s accounts UI a second time to authorize the app
<elopio> dpm: http://dev.evernote.com/doc/articles/authentication.php#devtoken
<balloons> I thought elopio had solved this somehow with mardy, but it's not the case. So things make perfect sense
<elopio> dpm: but anyway, the sandbox is there to be tested. It's evernote's job to make sure that what you will find in production is as close as possible to what is in the sandbox.
<balloons> it was the original problem way back in the day.. I got around it by authenticating, then copying the cookie and session data across for each test run :-)
<elopio> so, we should run many many tests in the sandbox. On production just a subset.
<balloons> that was fun hehe
<elopio> we need a separate suite of tests to check that with the online accounts plugin, you can get an authorized token.
<dpm> elopio, well, while I agree, it's us who people will come to when the app or the tests fail because of changes in production. But I do get the point and I agree with the way to go.
<elopio> for that, we will need to introspect the web page.
<dpm> ack
<balloons> I think it's important to think of this as the first step.. but yes, we will want and need to run things on both
<elopio> and then, we need a suite that tests the oa plugin, the reminders app and the integration with production.
<elopio> I was proposing to put that in the UX tests project, not on the reminders branch.
<dpm> balloons, elopio, so do I understand it correctly that the only things we need to do to land that branch and thus to migrate to production are: a) launch the app from the tests with '--sandbox' b) add a dependency to the autopilot .deb package to account-plugin-evernote-sandbox to ensure Jenkins installs the sandbox auth plugin ?
<balloons> dpm, I'm working on that as we speak.. and yes, that should be it in theory
<dpm> awesome
<dpm> thanks balloons, elopio
<elopio> dpm, balloons: what about the errors on the tests? Are we still having them?
<balloons> elopio, I believe the current failures exist because we are pointing reminders at production, while using our sandbox account
<balloons> reminders opens up, but doesn't connect to the server
<mhall119> rpadovani: happy birthday :)
<elopio> mardy: I have a couple of branches for review. Can you please take a look?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<rschroll> Design question: How are full-screen pages supposed to work with the back button being in the new header design?  The design docs still show the footer.
<mhall119> rschroll: youcan still use the header component in a full-screen app
<mhall119> or you can always add your own component for back button
<rschroll> mhall: Is there something that makes the header automatically hide and show?  Or do I have to program that myself?
<rschroll> mhall119 ^^
<dpm_> popey, if you happen to be around, would you mind triggering Jenkins for https://code.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/switch-to-production/+merge/225436 ? For some reason this morning commits were not triggering Jenkins. Perhaps because it's a team branch. If you're not around, then tomorrow, no worries :)
<dpm_> or perhaps balloons has got Jenkins powers for that? ^
<balloons> bien sur mon ami
<dpm_> très bien :)
<balloons> dpm, Je pas certain succès
<balloons> Ce ne fonctionne pas sur la desktop
<dpm_> damn
<dpm_> balloons, what's the issue? Test failure, or the app not working on the desktop?
<balloons> dpm_, the tests haven't worked yet for me
<dpm_> argh
<balloons> Error fetching username: "Not connected."
<balloons> reminders itself isn't making a connection to the server
<balloons> it unlocks after we create the account, but doesn't see it.. the log reads like qml: No account available! Please setup an account in the system settings
<dpm_> balloons, that's what I got on trusty desktop too, but I thought it was because something needed backporting
<balloons> hmm.. well I suppose we have to blame the diff at first
<dpm_> perhaps is because something that's expected from the unity8 session is not there?
<balloons> dpm_, oO.. you changed the provider id
 * balloons notes reading the diff is a good idea
<dpm_> aha!
<dpm_> well spotted
<dpm_> yeah, I needed to do that to be able to install both pluging alongside
<dpm_> *plugins
<balloons> yea, makes total sense
 * balloons re-runs
 * dpm_ crosses fingers
<balloons> success
<dpm_> \o/
<balloons> the new one is running
<balloons> ok, so assuming this is good. We are landing this and updating the store right?
 * balloons runs full testsuite now
<dpm_> balloons, we might have to wait with updating the store until tomorrow, as we'll need to update the account-plugin-evernote package in the archive first
<dpm_> I'm coordinating with robru to do this as soon as the branch lands
<dpm_> or if we can land it soon, perhaps we can do the archive upload today, but I'm about to leave soon
<balloons> i think it's ready
<balloons> if you are happy, I'm happy
<balloons> I should run it on the device now though..
<rschroll> mhall119: Can you clarify: Is there built-in support for full-screen behavior with the new header, or would I have to show and hide the header manually?
<dpm_> balloons, +1
<dpm_> I'm not just happy, I'm extremely happy
<rschroll> Note that the page is not flickable, so the header won't vanish and reappear with scrolling
 * balloons just realized what time it is for dpm :-)
<balloons> the day went quick..
<dpm_> indeed :)
<dpm_> but we're making progress :)
<balloons> ohh yea. I solved the rssreader blockage, got calendar landed and this too ;-) best way to leave for a long weekend
<dpm_> balloons, nice work
<balloons> always a team effort.. it's just SO nice when it all lines up
 * dpm_ hugs balloons and elopio
<balloons> dpm_, feel free to top approve
<balloons> I'm just building and running on the device, but if something weird is happening there I wouldn't hold this merge for it anyway
<dpm_> balloons, sounds good to me, top approved. Jenkins was being a bit funny with running jobs on this branch (perhaps because it was a team branch), so it might need some poking to auto-land?
<balloons> dpm_, sure I can launch the autoland job
<balloons> jenkins says success :-)
<dpm_> *\o/*
<balloons> k, autolanding job is launched.. we should be merged in a few mins
<dpm_> awesome, I'll see if I can get the archive upload lined up
<popey> dpm_: still need jobs triggering
<popey> ?
<mhall119> rschroll: if you're not using a flickable to auto-hide the header, then yes you'd have to manage it in your own code.  At that point it might be worthwhile just making your own back button that fits better into your app
<dpm_> popey, no, thanks, we've been iterating through it with balloons, and it's all good
<popey> good good
<balloons> yep yep.. we's gonna have a new shiny on reminders!
<popey> yee haw
<rschroll> mhall119: Thanks for the info.  Is there any reason not to continue using the old toolbar in this case?
<dpm_> and merged :)
<mhall119> rschroll: the only reasons not to are if (1) you want to use the new header features or (2) you want to use the bottom edge for something else
<rschroll> mhall119: Is it possible to toggle the new header on a per-page basis?
<rschroll> nik90_: I've submitted two bugs about the dialog sizing issues: #1337555 and #1337556.  Let me know if I should ping anyone about them.
<mhall119> rschroll: you'd have to use an on*Changed property callback to change the property on the MainView, but it should be possible (not sure how nice that is from a UX perspective though)
<rschroll> mhall119: thanks.  I'll give it a try.  And if it doesn't work, I'll just steal the toolbar code wholesale and use that for my bottom-edge behavior in the fullscreen page.
<ahayzen> t1mp, thanks for the quick branch :D
<mhall119> rschroll: just keep the license in mind if you copy code
<rschroll> mhall119: Don't worry -- I'm being a good boy: https://github.com/rschroll/beru/blob/master/COPYING :)
<gerlowskija> Has anyone seen this error when running the calendar-app autopilot tests: "ImportError cannot import name pickers"? (full error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7744319/).
<gerlowskija> I can run other the autopilot tests for other apps without problems (I tried clock-app and dropping-letters).
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-07-04
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
<DanChapman> nik90_: hey so i started to look at the clock app cmake last night then noticed gang65/Bartosz has a recent branch for it, is that still active and in progress? I don't want to be stepping on anyones toes, so thought i would ask before proceeding
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning. :)
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<justCarakas> good morning all
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hola hola
<dpm> dholbach, do you have a few minutes for a question on packaging?
<dholbach> dpm, sure sure
<dpm> cool, so quick context first
<dpm> I'm trying to build a package that switches the evernote account to use production servers (we're using development so far)
<dpm> the change has landed in trunk
<dholbach> right
<dpm> trunk has got a debian folder where packages are built from
<dpm> and that works as expected locally and on a PPA
<dholbach> cool
<dpm> now I'm trying to get that uploaded to the archive, so I talked to the ci train team, got a silo assigned
<dpm> and the package built in a silo's PPA
<dpm> however, it inexplicably failed
<dholbach> do you have a link to the log?
<dpm> but I thing I tracked why
<dpm> *think
<dpm> yeah, although I didn't mean the build failed, here's what happened:
<dpm> the build succeeded
<dpm> but the package uses dh-exec to expand ${DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH} in debian/*.install files
<dpm> what failed is that the expansion did not happen, so I end up with a .deb that contains files in /usr/lib/${DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH} (unexpanded)
<dholbach> do you have a link to the source package?
<dpm> dholbach, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-013
<dholbach> thanks
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-013/+files/reminders-app_0.4%2B14.10.20140703-0ubuntu1.dsc
<dpm> I've tracked it down to the diff.gz file not carrying the +x flag of the .install file
<dpm> the .install file must be set as executable for dh-exec to work
<dpm> I've been told I should move to source format 3.0
<dpm> which generates the diff as a diff.tar.gz
<dpm> but there are 2 things I don't understand: why is a diff.gz generated at all, if I've only got a branch with the code? What is the diff against?
<dpm> and then what should I use 3.0 (native) or 3.0 (quilt)?
<dholbach> dpm, it's a diff against the orig.tar.gz
<dholbach> or diff on top of the orig tarball
<dholbach> to separate out the packaging
<dpm> ah, and the generation of orig.tar.gz effectively removes the debian folder, then?
<dholbach> the debian/ dir should not be part of the orig tarball, yes
<dpm> ok, gotcha
<dholbach> I think for autolanding the rule is to not have debian/source/format
<dholbach> let me toy around with it for a bit
 * dpm hugs dholbach
<dpm> dholbach,  if it helps, this is the branch that contains the code: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/account-plugin-evernote-upload/+merge/225581 (it was supposed to be a non-change MP, but I had to change the packaging version and other things as instructed by robru to make the ci-train happy)
<dholbach> ok cool - I'll get back to you in a bit
<dpm> thank you!
<dholbach> dpm, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7745831/
<dholbach> dpm, not sure if it's the best way to do it, or the most elegant, but it works :)
<dpm> dholbach, what I like on that sentence is the "it works" bit :)
<dholbach> thought so ;-)
<dpm> dholbach, I'm happy with that, but to understand it: so you would recommend against modifying the debian/source file to migrate to 3.0?
<dholbach> dpm, at least AFAIUI for the autolanding to work, you have to keep debian/source/format empty - that's at least how it was last time I checked the docs... so it might even be that this is how you have to do it for now
<dholbach> Robert, Timo, Didier, Sébastien and others would know for sure - I can try to dig out the link again
<dholbach> ok... found it
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/InlinePackaging
<dholbach> step 1)
<dholbach> $ rm -rf debian/patches debian/source
<dholbach> so yes
<dholbach> dpm, want to chat a bit on the phone?
<dpm> dholbach, sure, thanks. Let me try to push that change to the MP first
<dholbach> ok ok
<dpm> dholbach, does it look ok to you? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/account-plugin-evernote-upload/+merge/225581
<dpm> dholbach, other than that, then all set for a call
<dholbach> dpm, yep, AFAICS it's looking good
<dpm> awesome, thanks
<dpm> lol, http://www.programmerexcuses.com/
<dpm> I should probably start ticking how many of those I've used already
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy US Independence Day! :-D
<kalikiana> t1mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/englishButtons/+merge/225610
<dpm> morning mzanetti, would you be able to install account-plugin-evernote from silo 13 and confirm that it works? I've tested it myself, but it'd be good to get an extra +1: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc&pli=1#gid=31
<mzanetti> dpm: sure
<dpm> awesome, thanks
<dpm> popey, could you start preparing a click for reminders' trunk when you've got a minute?
<t1mp> kalikiana: is that a pre for your localization branch?
<kalikiana> t1mp: no, just staging. which currently for me fails due to localization
<kalikiana> as the buttons will say Anrufen
<popey> dpm: sure.
<dpm> cool cool
<t1mp> kalikiana: for now I'll first debug the landing branch before happroving new stuff if you don't mind
<popey> click for 172 is built
<popey> that what you want, right?
<kalikiana> t1mp: that's why I saw it, as it is in landing ;-)
<kalikiana> and false positives are rather annoying
<t1mp> kalikiana: does that branch fix something in the landing tests that zoltan is running? or only for you?
<dpm> popey, indeed. Can you pass it on to me and I'll upload it? We'll have to wait for the account-plugin-evernote archive upload before approving for the store
<kalikiana> t1mp: it does fix errors in the landing branch if I run them
<popey> dpm: k
<JoeyChan> Hello geeks,  I previously using a script to run my c++ project on my Nexus, now it said "QUbuntu: Could not create application instance
<JoeyChan> "
<JoeyChan> the original script is from reminder-app
<fuzzywhirlpool> Hi there.
<mzanetti> dpm: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc&pli=1#gid=31
<dpm> mzanetti, awesome, let's...
<dpm>  ____  _   _ ___ ____    ___ _____ _
<dpm> \___ \| |_| || || |_) |  | |  | | | |
<dpm>  ___) |  _  || ||  __/   | |  | | |_|
<dpm> |____/|_| |_|___|_|     |___| |_| (_)
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> JoeyChan: hey, the issue is most likely that your .desktop file is not within ApplicationDirPath
<mzanetti> JoeyChan: I've reported this yesterday
<mzanetti> JoeyChan: for now, change your script to pass one of the .desktop files from /usr/share/applications/ in --desktop_file_hint
<JoeyChan> mzanetti: ok  let me see
<justCarakas> is google also down for you guys ?
<justCarakas> its working again :p got a 500 for 2 min :p
<mzanetti> works for me (TM)
<mzanetti> t1mp: hey, I have a few issues with the new header, now that I tried to switch over some of my apps. I can't figure how to open a Popover when tapping on an Action and position that correctly
<davmor2> dpm: Lets DHIP IT! ;)
<mzanetti> t1mp: it opens, but the pointer points to the upper left corner, not to the action
<dpm> davmor2, yeah, a bit of a #fail with pasting :)
<mzanetti> I've also tried to explicitly set pointerTarget, but doesn't help
<mzanetti> dpm: doesn't really look like an S with monospace fonts either :P
<JoeyChan> mzanetti:  thx it work  :)
<JoeyChan> mzanetti:  but why can't I use my own .desktop file ?
<mzanetti> JoeyChan: a bug
<mzanetti> JoeyChan: you can use your own if you copy it to /usr/share/applications/ or ~/.local/share/applications/
<dpm> mzanetti, I'm very tempted to paste it again, but I don't want to spam again with ASCII art :D
<JoeyChan> mzanetti: oh,  let me try
<t1mp> mzanetti: there is no support for that. The popover needs an Item to point to (Action is not an Item)
<t1mp> mzanetti: you can add a lot of actions to the header, and those that don't fit will automatically be put in popover
<mzanetti> t1mp: yeah, I tried making it point to the wrapping ToolbarItem, but doesn't work either
<mzanetti> t1mp: but I need a popover menu :/
<mzanetti> t1mp: basically I have like 3 icons in there already, and each of them needs to open another popover
<mzanetti> t1mp: we're not talking about apps with just 1 feature here :P
<JoeyChan> mzanetti:  lol   now works perfectly      thx very much
<mzanetti> yw
<t1mp> mzanetti: the ToolbarItem is no longer used, that's just there to still support the old toolbar API
<mzanetti> t1mp: ah ok... so I could drop that... cool.
<t1mp> mzanetti: we are currently trying to land the new header API (old one will still work though) where you can simply give a list of Actions (no more ToolbarItems needed)
<mzanetti> +1 on that
<t1mp> mzanetti: until we land the new header API you still need to have the ToolbarItem in there
<mzanetti> t1mp: still I guess the issue with the Popover in those persists
<t1mp> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> t1mp: any other suggestion what to do?
<mzanetti> t1mp: example is: I have an Action called "Power"
<mzanetti> t1mp: and the popover would open a menu with "Shutdown", "Suspend", ...
<t1mp> mzanetti: design doesn't like multiple popovers from the header, and there is a proposal for new visuals which replaces the popover by something that looks more like it is part of the header
<t1mp> mzanetti: it is possible to open a popover, with "null" as its target. The popover will then be centered in the screen with no pointer
<mzanetti> t1mp: ok... I don't really care how it looks visually... but I don't really have a place to put the actions
<t1mp> mzanetti: another option is a Dialog
<mzanetti> yeah... thought about the dialog
<t1mp> mzanetti: or you have an action that pushes a new Page on a PageStack which shows Shutdown/Suspend/...
<mzanetti> hmm... didn't think of that yet
<t1mp> mzanetti: let's try to involve someone from the design team
<mzanetti> t1mp: I can elaborate a bit more on my use case (providing some screenshots how it works with the deprecatedToolbar)
<t1mp> mzanetti: I'm not against adding support for multiple popovers if there are use cases and designs, but perhaps there are better/cleaner ways to do it
<t1mp> giorgioventuri: hello
<giorgioventuri> t1mp: hi
<t1mp> giorgioventuri: currently tabs in the header open a popover on the left, and if there are too many actions, there will be an action overflow button on the right that opens another popover
<t1mp> giorgioventuri: personally I think that's good :)
<giorgioventuri> t1mp that's correct
<t1mp> giorgioventuri: mzanetti has a use case where he likes several buttons in the header that each open a different popover
<mzanetti> t1mp: giorgioventuri: here's an example:
<t1mp> giorgioventuri: there are alternatives: 1. Open a popover in the center of the screen without a pointer pointing to the header button, 2. A dialog instead of a popover 3. The action opens a new page (pushes the Page on the PageStack) that shows the additional actions there
<mzanetti> http://wstaw.org/m/2014/07/04/plasma-desktopRh8061.png
<mzanetti> http://wstaw.org/m/2014/07/04/plasma-desktopuv8061.png
<mzanetti> i.e. there' 3 items in the toolbar
<mzanetti> each one produces a popover with more entries, (depending on how many audio streams, subtitiles etc the movie has)
<t1mp> mzanetti: more, subtitle, audio track?
<mzanetti> yeah
<t1mp> mzanetti: there is a problem with header actions opening a popover. If there are too many actions in the header, some automatically go in the overflow popover, so then you could have an action in the popover opening another popover
<mzanetti> yeah... just realized that too
<mzanetti> that wouldn't be nive
<mzanetti> nice
<t1mp> giorgioventuri: are there any design guidelines on how to solve this?
<giorgioventuri> in general, we should provide a solid pattern for actions in apps
<mzanetti> otoh, if the popover in the header is going away and more looking like the dash departments
<mzanetti> then it would work fine
<giorgioventuri> the pattern solves 99% of the use cases
<t1mp> giorgioventuri: hmm.. an idea, could the header sections help out with this?
<giorgioventuri> but if you look at the browser, which has a custom header, it has an action that opens a popover: 'bookmark'
<mzanetti> t1mp: if you have a recently flashed device, go to the scopes scope, open the amazon scope and check out the submenu below the header
<t1mp> giorgioventuri: if there was only the subtitle or audio track I guess that could go there
<mzanetti> t1mp: there can be any number of audio tracks (just having a bad example here)
<t1mp> mzanetti: what do you mean bookmark? I see "All departments" and under that a list of departmens and items to buy
<mzanetti> t1mp: also, when xbmc plays music, the items change to repeat and shuffle, having 2 or 3 submenus too
<mzanetti> t1mp: yeah, that "All departments" menu... you can expand it, navigate to subcategories etc
<t1mp> mzanetti: that might be something to put in the bottom-edge swipe?
<t1mp> mzanetti: hmm... there is a bottom edge available also when you move stuff to the header
<mzanetti> t1mp: hmm... I had other plans for the bottom edge... but I can rethink those
<t1mp> giorgioventuri: the browser in the image still has the toolbar at the bottom
<giorgioventuri> t1mp: mzanetti: sorry guys, what is the problem we are trying to solve here? the general pattern or this specific app
<mzanetti> imo more the general pattern...
<mzanetti> as in, right now we can't really have groups of actions
<giorgioventuri> ok, the general pattern is that actions don't open popovers
<t1mp> mzanetti: I think in general it is good the way we have it now
<t1mp> giorgioventuri: and I think that is a good pattern, which doesn't confuse the user
<giorgioventuri> but I can see use cases where you want to have custom headers
<giorgioventuri> special use cases like image editors for example
<mzanetti> ah right... the gallery app seems to have the same issue
<giorgioventuri> we need to look at these special use cases
<giorgioventuri> mzanetti: is the app you are pointing to in he Ubuntu store?
<mzanetti> giorgioventuri: yes. however, you need to install xbmc to be able to get to those screens
<mzanetti> giorgioventuri: xbmc on a pc, then connect to it with that app
<mzanetti> the app is called xbmcremote
<giorgioventuri> I see
<giorgioventuri> I have XBMC on my computer at home, not here
<mzanetti> giorgioventuri: then its about time you start using the best remote control app for it :P
<t1mp> mzanetti: what's the problem with the gallery app?
<giorgioventuri> can we hang out and screen share? that might be easier
<t1mp> mzanetti: ah gallery-app has a popover for "Edit" and "Share"
<mzanetti> yeo
<mzanetti> yep
<t1mp> I don't know if there is a new design for gallery-app that uses the header instead of toolbar
<t1mp> giorgioventuri: ^ do you know?
<mzanetti> well, I guess the plan is to eventually get away with the deprecated toolbar, no?
<giorgioventuri> t1mp: we haven't touch it yet, it's on our hit list though
<t1mp> mzanetti: the easiest for you now is I think to use a popover without a target so there is no pointer
<mzanetti> t1mp: yeah, didn't have the idea to try without parent
<t1mp> mzanetti: but I don't know if that is the best final solution..
<mzanetti> t1mp: but yes, I agree, I'll go with that for now and wait what design people come up with for the gallery app
<mzanetti> and then follow that approach
<t1mp> mzanetti: its your friday afternoon project?
<mzanetti> t1mp: no... its just a spare time app
<mzanetti> but I don't want to ping you about such issues on sunday morning... so that's why I'm here now
<giorgioventuri> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/gvdlswlhegfs2cken54sobvqfaa
<t1mp> mzanetti: there will be an additional way to quickly change options, I'm going to work on adding a list of options to the header divider, where you can swipe it to quickly switch between the options
<t1mp> mzanetti: it is fine to ping on sunday morning
<t1mp> mzanetti: but probably I won't reply ;) since I'm offline
<mzanetti> t1mp: one other thing I noticed: seems the actions don't adjust the icon's color to the title color. known or should I file a bug for it?
<t1mp> mzanetti: known, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1317816
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317816 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Tab drawer icon color should be the same as the header text color" [Critical,Confirmed]
<t1mp> mzanetti: the bug mentions only the tabs drawer, but I'll update it because it goes for all header icons
<mzanetti> yep
<giorgioventuri> mzanetti: ping me when you are ready
<mzanetti> giorgioventuri: I got it to run now...
<mzanetti> if it fits for you, we can have the hangout it now
<giorgioventuri> sure
<giorgioventuri> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/grndp4li2j5spj3zupnkycmcyia
<nik90_> popey: want to go hunting for a cmake person?>
<popey> heh.
<popey> DanChapman: you still about? ☻
<nik90_> popey: btw regarding bug 1333299, we need to wait until 17:00 to check if the recurring alarm went of?
<ubot5> bug 1333299 in Ubuntu Clock App "Recurring alarms only work once" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333299
<popey> nik90_: no, i had another recurring alarm on another device
<popey> 06:46, wakey wakey
<nik90_> ah
<nik90_> sweet
<popey> heard it go off this morning
<nik90_> did the alarm sound go well? as in was it in short burts or the normal way?
<popey> sounded as normal
<popey> image 112 or so i think
<nik90_> ok..I guess then bug 1337529 is no longer valid as well
<ubot5> bug 1337529 in Ubuntu Clock App reboot "Alarm comes in short bursts when phone is locked" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337529
<popey> hmm
<popey> i have heard that
 * popey comments
 * popey lunches
 * nik90_ is away for 15 mins
<dholbach> lool, beuno, does the thread on the appstore list mean that we are generally going to go for some kind of chroot mechanism instead of an API in the store?
<beuno> dholbach, I wouldn't be able to implement it before RTM
<beuno> so I think it means we'll do API now
<beuno> and chroot when we can
<dholbach> beuno, it wasn't quite clear to me where this discussion was going
<lool> dholbach, beuno: Short-term the appstore json thing is great
<lool> basically what beuno said
<dholbach> ok
<dpm> popey, the new reminders app source package, including the account-plugin-evernote binary package we need for the switch to production was uploaded about 1h ago (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/reminders-app) - do you know if this will make it to the next devel-proposed image?
<dholbach> lool, beuno: ok... so while we now have a place where we define the frameworks (even if it's a ~ubuntu-core-dev/+junk branch for now), there's still  info from /usr/share/apparmor/easyprof we read
<popey> i dont see it at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/utopic-changes/2014-July/thread.html dpm
<dholbach> so it's not a solution yet which we can backport for trusty easily
<popey> which means it wont be in the next image
<dpm> ahhh, so close....
<beuno> dholbach, that's the security policy, right>
<beuno> ?
<beuno> Jamie said he knew how to fix that and would do so when he returned
<dholbach> ok
<dpm> popey, so I guess the reminders .click update will have to wait till Monday?
<popey> unless it hits the archive over the weekend and an image gets built
<popey> what will the app do on older images?
<popey> because (for example) my #106 phone wont have that package
<popey> we probably need to wait for 1) package in archive, 2) image built, 3) image promotion, 4) put it in the store.
<dpm> mzanetti, I'm re-setting the copyright MP to Needs Review simply because I've been told to go through CI I need a MP that's not been merged, but thanks for reviewing
<mzanetti> dpm: not following on the reasoning... but ok. fine with me
<dpm> popey, indeed, the app will not work on older images. So yeah, essentially 3) is the main milestone we'll need to wait for to continue
<dpm> mzanetti, yesterday I requested the account-evernote-plugin landing, and I was told I could not just request it from trunk, so I had to prepare a no-change MP. This time around, I'll use this MP
<dpm> so I don't have to prepare another dummy branch +MP
<elopio> mardy: I have a couple of branches for review. Can you please take a look?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<mihir> balloons: ping !!
<daker> bzoltan: hi, can you please take a look at those MRs ? https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/webapps-valid-json & https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/fix.1327761
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: ^
 * zbenjamin looks
<popey> nik90_: getting the choppy audio, phablet-shell'ed in, system-settings is eating 100% cpu
<popey>   PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND
<popey> 16022 phablet   20   0  322836  88952  31948 R  94.9  4.7   7:44.67 system-settings
<popey>   729 message+  20   0   61540  58848    748 S  13.1  3.1   6:29.99 dbus-daemon
<popey> that is probably why
<daker> zbenjamin: and this please https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/fix.1335692/+merge/225657
<nik90_> popey: ah weird
<nik90_> popey: I dont get it though..what is system-setting doing anything with alarms
<nik90_> popey: the least i would expect either EDS or indicator-datetime to do that
<popey> nik90_: i dont think it is, i think its just that the phone is busy, so audio is choppy
<popey> byproduct of a busy cpu
<nik90_> popey: ah...so would that also affect call audio ringtone?
<popey> possibly.
<popey> i mean, if the cpu is pegged at 100% I expect all kinds of odd things
<nik90_> DanChapman: hey regarding Dekko, I have an idea..You might want to consider using the Ubuntu Listview to display the emails in the inbox to make use of the pulltorefresh feature.
<nik90_> DanChapman: this way one can just pull down to automatically refresh the list instead of a dedicated refresh button in the header
<DanChapman> nik90_: has that landed now? last I looked it was in staging
<nik90_> DanChapman: oh..let me check
<nik90_> DanChapman: it hasn't landed :/
<nik90_> popey: who should I bring this up with since it is not a clock app bug
<nik90_> DanChapman: and I need your help with the clock app cmake file
<popey> nik90_: i already have a bug open for system settings
<popey> bug 1337200
<ubot5> bug 1337200 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "U-S-S sluggish after some hours, high CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337200
<nik90_> popey: ok..I will close the clock app bug and redirect the user to your bug
<popey> k
<popey> nik90_: see the mail ?
 * nik90_ checks now
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: the MRs from daker are already approved by the HTML team so i would say they are fine
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  OK, let's include them in the next landing
<daker> bzoltan: zbenjamin thanks!
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  I am fine with even including them in the ongoing landing as we need to fix there the conflict anyway
<DanChapman> nik90_: sure, i'll give you a ping after the trojita meeting
<nik90_> t1mp: any idea when zsombor will be back?
<popey> rschroll: happy 4th july
<rschroll> popey: thanks :)
 * nik90_ is admiring the new suru icons on the phone...they look gorgeous
<t1mp> nik90_: not very soon
<nik90_> t1mp: oh :/
<popey> those crazy Finnish off in the mountains with their birch twigs, saunas and snow for months
<t1mp> nik90_: I can't find it now.. I think for 2 weeks at least
<popey>  -!- bzoltan [~balogh@nemein.hietalahti.nemein.net] has quit [TO THE MOUNTAINS]
<nik90_> popey: lol
<nik90_> t1mp: hmm I will have to redirect all the alarm bugs to kalikiana then :P
<popey> +1
<nik90_> popey: btw I cannot find my app flashback in the Sound and Video section. I checked developer.ubuntu.com to confirm the category.
<nik90_> I noticed some other apps also missing like your podcast app
<DanChapman> nik90_: dekko doesn't come up in Internet>Mail either
<nik90_> DanChapman: +1
 * popey looks
<popey> looks broken
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+filebug?no_redirect
<popey> ☻
<nik90_> :)
<nik90_> bug 1337864 reported
<ubot5> bug 1337864 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Apps missing in some store categories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337864
<t1mp> popey: we have an issue with the qt icon themes not checking parent themes for icons
<t1mp> popey: as a result, since switching to the suru-icon-theme, icons may be missing from apps
<t1mp> popey: I found this in calendar-app: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7747258/
<t1mp> popey: new-event and dropdown-menu icons are missing
<t1mp> popey: dropdown-menu is fixed after the next UITK landing, but I think new-event must be changed to appointment-new
<t1mp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1337879
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1337879 in Ubuntu Calendar App "update icon names for the suru-icon-theme" [Undecided,New]
 * t1mp afk now, bbl
<azkaban> hai
<dpm> hi bfiller, is it now possible to use the camera app as a content source? I.e. other apps choosing camera in a content picker to take a pic and import it
<azkaban> ehmmm
<bfiller> dpm: not yet
<dpm> bfiller, ah, ok, no worries. Just wondering, I thought I'd understood it from your apps update e-mail. Is this something that's planned for RTM?
<bfiller> dpm: you can share from the photo roll in the camera which is a new feature. making it a content source is a might do for rtm if we have time
<dpm> bfiller, ah, ok, thanks. I need to look at the translations for the new camera too. Is the project still the same in LP?
<bfiller> dpm: yes
<dpm> ah, seems like the translations template is already up-to-date, cool
<bfiller> dpm: that's good, we just used the existing branch and modified the UI so I expect it should be all set
<bfiller> popey: is there a way yet to create a calendar event and specify it for google calendar not local calendar?
<DanChapman> nik90_: pulling clock reboot now. So what issues are you hitting with cmake? Looking at it I see it's only configured for click's is that correct and you don't need debian style desktop install or is that also needed?
<nik90_> DanChapman: we need debian packaging as well
<nik90_> DanChapman: check https://code.launchpad.net/~jpakkane/ubuntu-clock-app/utopiccmake
<nik90_> DanChapman: jussi and sergio from canonical started working on it as well
<nik90_> DanChapman: may be you can take a look there and see what still needs to be done
<DanChapman> nik90_: ok cool i'll take a look at that then
<dpm> bfiller, would it be possible to get bug 1320437 assigned for dialer and messaging? I'm not worried too much about notes, but it shouldn't take more than a few minutes to update translations, and translators need them to be exposed to finish their work before August. Thanks!
<ubot5> bug 1320437 in notes-app "Please update the translations template file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320437
<bfiller> dpm: yes, thought we had done that already
 * DanChapman wonders what this magic cmake variable UBUNTU_PROJECT_TYPE does to QtCreator....... *goes to find out*
<dpm> bfiller, from what I've seen, all other apps are up-to-date, it's only dialer and messaging
<bfiller> dpm: I'll make sure we take care of it
<dpm> awesome, thanks bfiller
<popey> bfiller: sorry, was on a call...
<popey> bfiller: there's a merge in flight to do that
<popey> bfiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/CalMan-NewEvent/+merge/224910
<popey> balloons: can you help us fix up that test ^ ?
<popey> then we can land it i think.
<popey> oh, balloons will be on vacation i suspect, elopio can you help with that ^ ?
<elopio> popey: yes, I'll check it.
<popey> thanks elopio
<elopio> popey: can you help getting this one reviewed?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-rssreader-app/no_swipe_to_delete_direction/+merge/225686
<popey> sure
<popey> done
<DanChapman> nik90_: the only issue I see in jussi's branch is the desktop file name in manifest.json is wrong, see https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubuntu-clock-app/manifest_fix it's creating click's fine and run on device is working and seems to be all working as should, do you want that fix proposed against jussi's branch?
<elopio> popey: that fails because no event is created.
<elopio> the test is correct.
<elopio> Fail to create items: Cannot create calendar object: Permission denied
<elopio> maybe that?
<popey> could be
<elopio> popey: yes, reproduced manually. +1 of karma to the nice gentlemen who wrote the test :D
<popey> :D
<popey> so, elopio it's a bug in the code? or the fact that it runs on the desktop without syncmonitor?
<popey> i dont understand
<elopio> ah, that goes beyond my powers. I have no idea what's syncmonitor.
<elopio> I would have to go deeper, but for that I don't have time atm.
<popey> its the thing that syncs google calendars
<popey> which obviously wont be setup during the test run
<elopio> popey: it's saving the event to a calendar called Birthdays & Anniversaires
<elopio> why would it try to sync it with google?
<popey> ah okay, so it's one of the local calendars its failing to save in
<rschroll> I've created a few bugs against the QML toolkit (#1337555, #1337556, #1337694, #1337694).  I'd appreciate it if someone could confirm them and/or tell me what I'm doing wrong.
<popey> thanks rschroll
<davmor2> popey: DanChapman: why is dekko not under Internet/mail as a category?
<popey> davmor2: file a bug
<popey> most apps aren't in the right place it seems
<zbenjamin> nik90_: did you see dpm's mail about QtC 3.1.1?
<nik90_> zbenjamin: just saw it
<nik90_> zbenjamin: Is there anything specific you would like me to test?
<zbenjamin> nik90_: nothing specific, just check if it works for you
<nik90_> zbenjamin: will do
<zbenjamin> nik90_: awesome :)
<nik90_> DanChapman: thnx mate for looking through it
<zbenjamin> nik90_: bzoltan will push a new version to that ppa later, so maybe try to upgrade tomorrow to get all the new goodies ;)
<nik90_> DanChapman: since it is a one line fix, I will comment in the original mp
<nik90_> zbenjamin: ok
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: nik90_: I am dputing in a minute
<DanChapman> nik90_: np :-) sounds good to me, i'll drop that branch then
<davmor2> popey: DanChapman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko/+bug/1337924   figured out why I couldn't send mail.  In the account setup you don't get the Identities page so the address from is blank effectively
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1337924 in dekko "Unable to send email from my own server" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> popey: let me know if you get that mail please
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: nik90_: the latest (5 minutes old) utopic release of the QtC plugin is flying up to the PPA, expect the fresh release in 20 minutes
<davmor2> DanChapman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko/+bug/1337931
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1337931 in dekko "editing the sig in the Sender Identity page does nothing on sending a mail" [Undecided,New]
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: awesome :)
<nik90_> bzoltan: thnx
<davmor2> DanChapman: does dekko only read in on opening?  If so that would explain why the sig is wrong on restarting the app the updated sig is pulled in.
<DanChapman> davmor2: \o/ it's not completely busted then :-D . right ok I see the problem there. If no identity is given it should be defaulting back to smtp username so you wouldn't have the fancy "Dan Chapman <dpniel@ubuntu.com>" style address but that seems to not be the case. I will also add the identity page to the initial setup
<bzoltan> daker: mvo: I start the next landing right away for the QtC. Should I add these MRs? https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/fix.1335692/+merge/225657 https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/webapp-template-with-doc/+merge/224759
<daker> bzoltan: yes
<daker> thanks!
<bzoltan> daker: I have had today 3 MRs that could land only in a sequence :) So I can use the opportunity to push in other stuff and test them.
<DanChapman> davmor2: no it 'should' be accessible straight after adding a new sig. The sender identity is stored in a U1db doc. Just going to test that out now,
<rschroll> Is it recommended to use the UbuntuWebView 0.2, or is it still under development?
<daker> rschroll: yes use 0.2, 0.1 will be deprecated soon
<rschroll> daker: Does / will it have an equivalent for WebView.experimental.evaluateJavascript?
<daker> 0.2 uses oxide while 0.1 uses qtwebkit and it will be removed from the plateform
<rschroll> Which is why
<rschroll> I'm asking for an equivalent
<rschroll> I can't find the API for it anywhere
<daker> rschroll: if it doesn't, just report bug against lp:oxide
<rschroll> OK.  Is it API documented somewhere, or do I have to introspect it to find out what it has?
<daker> rschroll: no but i made this http://daker.me/2014/05/how-to-use-oxide-in-your-ubuntu-qml-application.html
<rschroll> Ah - the message API should work for me.
<rschroll> Thanks for the help!
<daker> rschroll: ok :)
<daker> davmor2: hi, when you use the front camera, and start switching btwn photo/video mode
<bzoltan> daker: would you please give me a hand and verify that the landing silo has the changes in a way you expect? ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-001 If yes then I can land it still today (before the :) soccer match)
<daker> bzoltan: one sec
<daker> davmor2: will be back to you
<daker> bzoltan: how can i check that ? i am not familliar with that
<daker> bzoltan: i am not seeing the first two MRs in the diff
<daker> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/179305578/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu_3.1.1%2B14.10.20140704-0ubuntu1_3.1.1%2B14.10.20140704.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<bzoltan> daker: you had three MRs, all three are there.. strange that two of them by [ daker ] and one by [ Adnane Belmadiaf ]
<daker> bzoltan: the two MRs by daker are not included in the diff
<daker> one touches the desktop file and one the apparmor file
<bzoltan> daker:  hmm... let me check what the package contains
<daker> ok
<bzoltan> daker:  This MR https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/webapps-valid-json/+merge/222433 has a single -"," diff and that  is correct in the package
<bzoltan> daker:  this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/fix.1327761/+merge/222456 says that there is a single line diff, but I do not see the difference
<daker> bzoltan: their is a "-" btwn session & cookies
<bzoltan> daker:  ahh...
<bzoltan> daker: that is too correct in the package
<daker> bzoltan: ok
<daker> wirred :)
<bzoltan> daker: I do not understand the package diff
<daker> if it's in the package then we are ok
<bzoltan> daker:  that is what I think too... what is possible that these changes were in the package already. Not impossible that mvo has pushed manually these fixes to the archive, but not to the project trunk.
<daker> ok
<bzoltan> daker:  yeps... that is exactly the case. The Utopic archive has a package what was released outside of the CI and it has those fixes. From now these fixes will be in the project source too and so will be backported to the LTS. Thanks for your help :)
<daker> yw :)
<elijh> I am not too ashamed to ask what is probably the most ridiculous question ever: where is the qtcreator menu bar?
<elijh> many tutorials, like this one
<elijh> http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/creating-an-sdk-app-project/
<elijh> instruct you to open a menu item. when i run qtcreator, i get no menu at all (holds true regardless of setting to put app menu in window title or menu bar)
<elijh> i don't have this problem with any other applications (running 14.04). is there something really obvious I am missing?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-07-05
<DanChapman> elijh, are you running ubuntu-gnome?
 * DanChapman should really look at the playback timestamps first
<elijh> nope, running Unity
<DanChapman> elijh, I have no idea then, sorry. When i tried using QtCreator on ubuntu gnome i had to remove appmenu-qt5 to make it visible. I run Unity normally and havn't seen that. Might be worth filing a bug for it
<bzoltan> renato___: Here is an important MR for the address-book what we need for the new UITK -> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/address-book-app/autopilot-get_header_from_toolkit/+merge/225729
<bzoltan> popey: Do you think it would be OK to include this MR to the UITK landing -> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-clock-app/prepare_for_page11/+merge/225728
<elijh> DanChapman: removing appmenu-qt5 did the trick! Thanks. I have no idea why it was installed, nothing was depending on it.
<popey> bzoltan: how is that related to uitk?
<popey> bzoltan: nik90_ is probably a good person to ask anyway
<bzoltan> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/landing_0307/+merge/225476 Look for elopio's comment
<bzoltan> popey:  long story short ... I do not want to release a UITK what makes the autopilot tests fail for any app.
<popey> ok, sounds good
<popey> when will this land in the image?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, o/ I upgraded to Utopic, and it uses production server. So I deleted my accounts and create a new one on production server. Then I added it to online account, but reminders doesn't do the login
<rpadovani> What's wrong?
<rpadovani> EDAMSystemException Default TException.
<rpadovani> Error fetching username: "Default TException."
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hmm... not sure
<mzanetti> is the app up to date?
<mzanetti> ah, you're on the desktop...
<mzanetti> hmm... let me have a look at the code
<rpadovani> mhh, I'm behind of 6 version from the trunk, I try a merge
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> that would explain things
<rpadovani> mzanetti, yap, now works, sorry for the stupid ping :D
<mzanetti> no problem :) glad it works
<nik90_> bzoltan: so you need https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-clock-app/prepare_for_page11/+merge/225728 to be merged first?
<nik90_> elopio: ping
<bzoltan> nik90_: yes
<renato___> bzoltan, this function already exists on the current UITK or this will land with the new release?
<qtros> Hi all
<qtros> Is someone from SDK team here?
<bzoltan> nik90_: so if you approve that MR I can include it to the UITK landing right away
<nik90_> bzoltan: yeah I approved it
<renato___> popey, are you around?
<renato___> any calculator developer around?
<daker> rpadovani: ^
<rpadovani> renato___, o/
<rpadovani> thanks daker :-)
<renato___> rpadovani, hey, My calculator is doing wrong math for more than a week :D, Did you fix this bug already?
<rpadovani> renato___, yes, let me check if the MR is landed
<renato___> I am using the developer image
<rpadovani> renato___, it only needs a top approve: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1332567/+merge/225225
<renato___> let me see if I can top approve it
<renato___> rpadovani, yeah I can not top approval it. popey  could you do that
<renato___> this is very critical :D
<rpadovani> yap, and it's very weird
<nik90_> popey, bzoltan: Do you happen to know the package required to get the ubuntu touch ringtones installed on the trusty desktop? I cannot remember the name of it since I added it a long time ago.
<bzoltan> nik90_: I do not know
<popey> nik90_: on the phone do "dpkg -S /path/to/audio/file"
<popey> nik90_: it'll tell you the package name, or use packages.ubuntu.com
<dibs> Hey all, just started looking at the SDK today and am building an html5 app. Can I call commands like in a bash script with this kind of app?
<daker> dibs: no, this is not possible
<nik90_> popey: sweet! That worked nicely
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-07-06
<dibs> What's the easier way to develop an installable ubuntu app that has a GUI and is based on some bash scripts I have already?
<popey> nik90_: i can't bring  up the toolbar on latest image so can't sign in to trakt
<nik90_> popey: will look into it
<nik90_> popey: Is it similar to https://github.com/krnekhelesh/flashback/issues/7?
<popey> nik90_: exactly it
<nik90_> popey: uploaded new version with fix
<popey> nik90_: will review
<popey> frecel: (and maybe jdstrand ) i get apparmor denials with your here webapp [Sun Jul  6 03:54:14 2014] type=1400 audit(1404652754.506:156): apparmor="DENIED" operation="file_perm" parent=11281 profile="com.ubuntu.developer.frecelto.heremaps_example_0.11111//oxide_helper" name="/home/phablet/.local/share/com.ubuntu.developer.frecelto.heremaps/databases/http_m.here.com_0/1" pid=11371 comm=576562436F72653A20446174616261 requested_mask="r" denied_mask
<frecel> cross origin XHR?
<popey> dunno
<popey> nik90_: that fixed it
<popey> approved
<popey> nik90_: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-07-06-145653.png hard to sign in
<daker> t1mp: hi, do you have any finale designs for the new header ?
<fdafweaf> Are there any plans to make it easier to use the SDK with launchpad?  It would be nice to be able to create a launchpad project without having to use the website
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-29
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<mihir> popey: ping
<popey> hi mihir
<dpm> popey, when you've got a minute, could you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/rename-pam-package/+merge/263162 ? With this and calculator fixed, then only terminal and clock PPA builds will remain to be fixed
<popey> ok
<mihir> hey popey
<mihir> could you comment and if this is right could you review  , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1464457/+merge/263185
<mihir> ?
<mihir> popey: read the bug comments first , before review.
<dpm> thanks!
<popey> mihir: will do
<mihir> popey: thanks :)
<karni> I have inputMethodHints: Qt.ImhNone on a TextArea, and I still get input suggestions. Anyone experienced that as well?
<nik90> karni: is that TextArea in a Dialog?
<karni> no, just a regular one
<nik90> karni: I have noticed that in uReadIt where the username and password textarea is shown in a dialog and the inputMethodHints are totally ignored
<nik90> but yes I have seen the issue before
<karni> noted. however, this is not the situation here, so it seems it's also ignored in other cases :|
<karni> nik90: cheers
<Elleo> karni: Qt.ImhNone doesn't disable suggestions, that says that you have no hints to provide, whereas to disable suggestions you need to explicitly pass the hint "Qt.ImhNoPredictiveText"
<karni> :O \o/
<karni> Elleo: thanks! :)
<karni> nik90: ^^^
<Elleo> karni: no problem :)
<alecu> popey, @all: hi! I'm trying to find what are the community apps that use the image thumbnailer, to ask their owners to try out silo 10.
<alecu> We have a rewrite of the thumbnailer in that silo, and it needs some testing of the apps that use it.
<karni> alecu: any API changes? Telegram uses thumbnailer
<alecu> karni: there are no API changes.
<alecu> karni: well, you are not supposed to pass -1 as width or height any longer
<alecu> karni: if you don't do that, then it's fine
<karni> I very much doubt we do that
<alecu> karni: apps passing -1 to the thumbnailer will get a warning in their app log
<karni> cool
<alecu> karni: so, how do you use the thumbnailer in telegram? do you use it for remote images, or local ones?
<karni> local ones, to show thumbs instead of showing full sized pictures, and also to generate thumbs of sent videos
<alecu> karni: sounds good
<popey> alecu: only music app I think?
<alecu> popey: great. Who works on music app?
<popey> alecu: https://launchpad.net/~vthompson and https://launchpad.net/~ahayzen
<kalikiana> brrrrr it's so annoying when you do certain things in qml and the result is a white canvas and no errors whatsoever...
 * ogra_ recommends edding 
<ogra_> :P
<kalikiana> :-D
<ogra_> just draw something on it ... be creative
<kenvandine> lol
<alecu> popey: thanks, I'll ping them so they can check the new thumbnailer silo.
<sverzegnassi> popey, ping
<popey> hey sverzegnassi
<sverzegnassi> popey, I'm having a second look at bug 1432394, which is about the documents imported twice through content-hub
<ubot5> bug 1432394 in Ubuntu Document Viewer App "[content-hub] Do not create new copy of a document, if it already exists in $HOME/Documents" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1432394
<popey> sverzegnassi: I tagged it as bitesize hoping we could find someone else to do it ㋛
<sverzegnassi> popey, yeah, ok. i'm wondering if it's still valid, and if is it worth to go for that solution
<popey> sverzegnassi: not sure you want to be md5summing a potentially 4GB pdf?
<popey> on a phone
<sverzegnassi> calculating a MD5 for multiple imports (which now we support) could be a long task for workaround a missing string
<popey> be faster to check file name and size first
<sverzegnassi> there's also another similar bug report for music-app (bug 1413821)
<ubot5> bug 1413821 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Music files are imported into the Music app, rather than simply opened" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1413821
<sverzegnassi> yes, but content-hub does not export the path of the original file :/
<popey> uhg, upstream bug.
 * popey looks at kenvandine 
<mcphail> why would you need to use something as slow as MD5?
<popey> mcphail: i think that was just a suggestion
<popey> mcphail: better suggestions are most welcome :)
<sverzegnassi> yep
<mcphail> popey: you you look at the hashing which rsync uses - more risk of collisions but much faster
<mcphail> (iirc)
<mihir> hey popey
<popey> hey
<mihir> that was pretty fast
<mihir> :P
<sverzegnassi> would be nice if content-hub allows to trusted apps to read the source path of the file. everything would be fix by a string comparison
<mihir> did you get chance to look at that bug thred ?
<sverzegnassi> (english, my dear... s/fix/fixed)
<kenvandine> we wouldn't want to expose the path to the original file
<sverzegnassi> kenvandine: huh, ok. so should we check for file name and size instead?
<popey> mihir: will do now.
<kenvandine> that's an option
<karni> I know it's called "stack", but it's a shame you can't remove a page from other than top. if you first put a new one on top, but want to remove one from under it, if you do it first - you see it all happen which may not be pleasant to the eye.
<karni> if in contrast one could push page, and pop the one below it, you wouldn't have to see it "go away", but you'd see the n-2 once you pop the top one.
<dpm> popey, I was disconnected for a bit, so I'm not sure if you already sent me the FM/Nautilus screenshot. No rush, just checking that I didn't miss it
<mcphail> hmm - apparently the hash function in rsync is based on the Adler-32 checksum which is implemented in zlib... ? worth exploring as something faster?
<mihir> popey: here is the link of the bug , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1464457
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1464457 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Delete an event from the Edit Event view" [Medium,In progress]
<popey> mihir: on it
<popey> dpm: http://imgur.com/6uudmQj
<dpm> nice, thanks!
<sverzegnassi> kenvandine, understood. iirc the lastModified date-time does not change in the imported file (while created date-time does), so we have also a third parameter that would make the comparison strong enough
<kenvandine> cool
<SturmFlut> Hrmpf, I can no longer create an schroot on my 15.04 development desktop. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/11794281/ . Does it have problems with my ecryptfs homedir?
<SturmFlut> Regardless what I try, it won't close the session because it can't unmount /home/sturmflut
<nikwen> SturmFlut: I guess this doesn't help you but yesterday it still worked perfectly for me. Gonna try it again now.
<SturmFlut> nikwen: zbenjamin pointed me to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1427264, it is actually broken
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1427264 in schroot (Ubuntu) "using ecryptfs, creating frameworks fail to bind mount issues" [High,In progress]
<nikwen> Sturmflut: Ah, ok.
<ahayzen> kenvandine, we had this report against music the other day which is related to content-hub but I've just realised that the files get deleted on a restart anyway so is this expected behaviour? Or would you expect the contentItem.move() to delete the source if a copy was used? bug 1469452
<ubot5> bug 1469452 in Ubuntu Music App "After importing files via ContentHub files won't be deleted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1469452
<kenvandine> ahayzen, when the content-hub-service gets killed, it should clean up all those
<ahayzen> ah when does that happen?
<kenvandine> device reboot usually
<ahayzen> ok so shall i close the bug as it is 'expected' behaviour really?
<kenvandine> no...
<kenvandine> something's wrong
<ahayzen> remember the contentItem.move() fails on confined apps so it uses a copy instead
<kenvandine> yeah
<dubstar_04> davidcalle: This page has two definitions for text:string. Its a bit confusing.
<kenvandine> doesn't matter
<kenvandine> when the device gets rebooted, those files should get removedc
<dubstar_04> davidcalle: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components.TextField/
<ahayzen> kenvandine, yeah they do after a reboot i confirmed that :-)
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> ok...
<kenvandine> then that is the expected behavior
<kenvandine> ahayzen, there is something you can do though
<kenvandine> after you move them
<kenvandine> set the transfer state to finalized
<ahayzen> ooo ok :-)
<kenvandine> that'll tell the hub you are done with the cached files
<kenvandine> and clean them up right then
<ahayzen> sweet thanks, i'll update the bug and make that change, thanks :-)
<kenvandine> anytime!
<dubstar_04> davidcalle: if you come across this later or in the IRC logs I've filed a bug . https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1469852
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1469852 in Ubuntu Developer Portal "Textfield has two entries for text:string " [Undecided,New]
<davidcalle> dubstar_04, oooh
<davidcalle> dubstar_04, thanks for the report! I'll see with the sdk team if they have a small issue in their code that could trigger that doc error (doc is auto-imported)
<dubstar_04> davidcalle: no worries.
<dubstar_04> Is it right to set the text of a textfield: textfield.text = "Text"
<ahayzen> kenvandine, the finalize() works perfectly thanks :-)
<alecu> ahayzen: Hi! We have a new silo with the thumbnailer rewrite (silo 10), and we've issued a "call for testing" to the phone mailing list.
<alecu> ahayzen: I understand the Music app is using the thumbnailer, right?
<alecu> ahayzen: we plan to land that silo later this week, so it would be great if you guys can try the app with the silo installed, and let me know of any issues.
<ahayzen> alecu, yeah music-app uses thumbnailer :-) i was literally talking with victor about that silo a few hours ago, thanks for the heads up :-)
<alecu> ahayzen: great! Thanks a lot, and let me know of any issues with it
<ahayzen> alecu, first issue...no thumbnails ;-)
<ahayzen> just doing an apt update; apt install thumbnailer-service
<alecu> ahayzen: did you reboot after installing it?
<ahayzen> yup twice
<ahayzen> but i had thumbnailer-service : Depends: libleveldb1 but it is not installable
<ahayzen> The following packages have been kept back:
<ahayzen>   thumbnailer-service
<alecu> Ah, good point
<ahayzen> then i've done the update and install and its doing this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11796040/
<ahayzen> seems to pull down part of snappy :-) .. so i've installed snappy via apt on a click-based system \o/
<ahayzen> alecu, thumbnails are loading now :-)
<alecu> ahayzen: I've no idea what's with that libsnappy1 dependency :-/
<ahayzen> magic \o/
<ahayzen> alecu, what pulled it down lol ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11796064/
<ahayzen> so i don't think i've lost any thumbnails :-) and it seems pretty quick once they have been cached
<alecu> ah, it's the snappy compression library: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/libsnappy1
<ahayzen> ahh
<ahayzen> alecu, do you know if we'll ever see this supported in the new thumbnailer service at some point? bug 1372000
<ubot5> bug 1372000 in Thumbnailer "Album art from images in the same folder not exposed" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372000
<ahayzen> i feel it is important for convergence especially
<ahayzen> as we will need to tackle much larger and varied music library structures
<alecu> ahayzen: I'm reading the bug, and from what I understand this looks like something that should be provided by mediascanner rather than thumbnailer
<alecu> ahayzen: mediascanner should provide the url to the local image when no album art is on the media file but there is some art on the folder.... and then thumbnailer can work with that url
<ahayzen> alecu, ah yes maybe i'm getting confused :-) i've just been waiting ages on it lol
<alecu> ahayzen: sorry to hear about that. I'll ping around to try to understand who can fix it.
<ahayzen> yeah exactly that, which the thumbnailer probably already supports ;-)
<ahayzen> thanks :-)
<alecu> ahayzen: now, what about the "online art"? who's providing that?
<alecu> ahayzen: is it mediascanner too?
<ahayzen> alecu, yeah it gives us a path that has the album and/or artist in it IIRC
<alecu> ok, sounds great.
<SturmFlut> When I start an app from within QtCreator to run on the device (arale), it seems to spawn a python3 process that doesn't want to die. After starting a couple of apps on the phone, I had five running python3 processes left which consumed so much CPU that the device heated up considerably.
<ahayzen> either image://albumart/artist={artist}&album={album} ... or image://albumart/file:///path/to/audio/file
<ahayzen> image://thumbnailer/file:///path/to/audio/file .. not albumart and there is an artistart one or something as well IIRC
<alecu> SturmFlut: can you look at the cmdline parameters of that python3 process?
<alecu> SturmFlut: if it's apport it means that something crashed: try looking in /var/crashes
<SturmFlut> alecu: A moment please, it's very late here in europe and I'm a bit tired
 * SturmFlut has been hacking on his phone for 18 hours
<alecu> :-)
<SturmFlut> Okay, QtCreator crashed. Maybe it's time to go to sleep.
<SturmFlut> alecu: "python3 /tmp/qtc_device_applaunch.py /tmp/com.ubuntu.developer.sturmflut.floodit_0.9.19_all.click --hook floodit --force-install"
<SturmFlut> alecu: Consumes a whole core on the device
<ahayzen> "floodit"
<SturmFlut> alecu: That's my app
<ahayzen> ah
<SturmFlut> "Flood It", it's in the store and on github, https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntu-touch-floodit
<ahayzen> i was thinking it was a command to flood something lol should have read the click path first ;-)
<SturmFlut> Haha
<SturmFlut> The app itself doesn't do much, it only reacts to touch input, so there's no reason to consume 100% CPU
<SturmFlut> ahayzen: Arent't we in about the same timezone, and isn't it about 12 PM where you live
<ahayzen> its 0019
<SturmFlut> ahayzen: Okay, it's 0119 here, so I'm in no position to tell you to go to sleep ;)
<ahayzen> hehe
<SturmFlut> I have to get up in four hours. Stupid work ;)
<ahayzen> yeah same in 6 :-/
<ahayzen> s/work/internship/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-30
<kenvandine> ahayzen, cool!
<dholbach> good morning
<Aviation> Hello
<davidcalle> Good morning o/
<jrbt> What is "better" to make? An app or a scope?
<brendand> jrbt, a scope, if it fits your apps design
<jrbt> Hey!
<jrbt> What is the basics to create a native project in QML + JavaScript on Ubuntu SDK?
<jrbt> I have created a "QML App with Simple UI (qmlproject)", now I plug my ubuntu touch phone and I am creating a kit
<kenvandine> jrbt, that's the first step
<jrbt> Ok, kenvandine so "QML App with Simple UI (qmlproject)" is right to a native app (ubuntu touch)?
<kenvandine> yeah
<jrbt> Cool. The "hello... ...world" run well on my pc, I am trying to run it on my phone.
<kenvandine> :)
<jrbt> (It has required a kit install)
<bzoltan_> jrbt: while you create the kits :) I suggest these blog posts to read https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/03/18/everything-you-always-wanted-know-about-kits-were-afraid-ask/  and https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/04/13/inner-workings-sdk/
<jrbt> Ok, thanks bzoltan_
<jrbt> hello.
<jrbt> I have had a problem with my kit installation
<jrbt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11800963/
<jrbt> so it is not installed :(
<jrbt> anyone?
<jrbt> Well, can I test my app without arm kit?
<jrbt> I have the "Desktop" (default) kit and my phone plug with developer mode enabled
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-07-01
<jrbt> sorry to insist but an idea?
<dholbach> good morning
<jrbt> Hey! Problem solved :)
<jrbt> It is because my home was encrypted
<jrbt> Now, apps run well on my phone :)
<Matlin> Help alla someone know how tocqueville manage sockets in ubuntu sdk?
<Raven67854> Hello
<Matlin> hi
<Matlin> Does someone say how to manage sockets in ubuntu sdk?
<Raven67854> So I'm still somewhat new to Ubuntu development. Whenever I make a simple QML app the "import Ubuntu.Components 1.1" line is red underlined. and it errors whenever I go to build
<Raven67854> anybody know whats with that?
<Matlin> no
<Raven67854> Bummer
<davidcalle> Raven67854, are you using the SDK PPA? https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<joc_> does anyone know how to declare a string in QML that contains a emoji character from the emoticon set - i.e. 1F601 or higher?
<mcphail> joc_: I haven't tried, but does adding the character directly into the string not work?
<joc_> mcphail: i can add a char that is four hex digits long using \u123A for example - but doesnt work for 4 digits i think
<joc_> sorry doesnt work for 5 digits
<MrsButterWorps> hi!  Is there a faq or something somewhere explaining the process for submitting a code change to a package managed by the ubuntu development team?
<mcphail> joc_: and if you paste the character directly into the string, does that work?
<joc_> mcphail: good idea, and rather obvious now i think about it ;)
<mcphail> joc_: :)
<joc_> mcphail: yep, copying out of a browser list does do the trick 😁
<mcphail> joc_: iirc, Qt does all kinds of messing about with utf-8 and different charsets. A bit of a mess. But I assume a QML textfield will simply accept whatever you paste
<mcphail> (now, if I could get PuTTY, screen and irssi to show high characters correctly, I might be able to see what you sent instead of an empy box :)
<joc_> mcphail: thanks (seemed to show up ok in my combination of gnome-term, tmux, irrsi)
<joachimhs> Is there a release schedule published for Ubuntu Phone?
<ogra_> joachimhs, every 6 weeks
<ogra_> (there is no fixed schedule since it can vary if QA finds bugs etc)
<joachimhs> ogra_: OK. Is the features planned/released published anywhere?
<joachimhs> ogra_: And will the phone list new updates as they become available=
<joachimhs> ?
<ogra_> there are bug lists (dont ask me where :P ... looks for canonical-system-image on launchpad)
<ogra_> the phone notifies you if there is a new OTA available
<ogra_> and sil2100 usually sends a mail about the changes to the ubuntu-phone mailing list afterwards
<joachimhs> ok
<joachimhs> Just got my Aquaris E5 today
<ogra_> cool !
<joachimhs> It takes a but getting used to, coming from the iPhone
<ogra_> well, once you are used to it it is also hard to go back :)
<ogra_> you always swipe from the sides and wonder why nothing happens ... at least me :)
<joachimhs> :)
<mcphail> +1
<joachimhs> The whole "no back button" is very different
<joachimhs> But I suppose ill get used to it
<ogra_> you will
<ogra_> takes a bit :)
<ogra_> and well ... there are back buttons in apps ... at the top left
<joachimhs> I am really hoping that both Ubuntu Phone and FirefoxOS can make a huge OSS dent on iPhone and Andrioid!
<mcphail> switching between apps on Android is a real chore these days, particularly as I've now added a "swipe from the right and notice nothing happening" step
<joachimhs> True... But there is no button to press to "exit this app"
<mcphail> joachimhs: swipe open the carousel then swipe away the app
<ogra_> well, exiting via swiping it away from the app spread will quickly go into your finger memory :)
<ogra_> you can just swipe them up/down to close them
<joachimhs> I guess. But there's still the "no button to exit the carousel" :) But Im sure Ill get used to it. Just a different concept i think
<joachimhs> Also, There should be a "ask for PIN code after X hours", like the iPhone has. Means that the phone is "relatively safe" if lost, but also that I don't have to type the pin code all the time
<ogra_> that sounds like a suggestion to make in a whishlist bug for the designers
<ogra_> (there shoudl be a ubuntu-ux product in launchpad you can file it against)
<joachimhs> ok
<ogra_> (not sure what the security team would say about it though :) )
<joachimhs> Is this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux used to report things for the Ubuntu Phone too?
<popey> depends what type of report
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers is the canonical (heu) list
<joachimhs> hm
<popey> ubuntu-ux is for design things, so we usually file bugs against specific apps, then add a task for ubuntu-uk
<popey> let me know if you need help there.
<popey> (I have filed a few bugs in my time)
<joachimhs> popey: I would like to file the suggestion from above: "ask for PIN code after X hours"
<joachimhs> "Data on lock screen" ?
<popey> no
<popey> that would hit quite a few things
<popey> you want to lock the phone but _not_ have it ask for pin?
<popey> that seems insecure
<joachimhs> Well.. I want it to ask for a pin if the phone has been on the lock screen for "X amount of minutes/hours"
<ogra_> he wants it to lock after a few hours of not having been on i guess
<joachimhs> Which is somewhere in-between "no pin" and "ask every time"
<popey> still sounds insecure :)
<ogra_> well, more secure than no pin at all
<popey> but sure, file it... uhm.
<popey> ish
<ogra_> (and it would eb optional, you would explicitly select that feature)
<popey> I'd file it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image and let us have the bug number
<joachimhs> popey: Well.. on my laptop I can choose to walk away from it without locking it, or I can choose to lock it. Since the phone will "lock automatically to save power on inactivity", something in between is nice
<popey> sure.
<joachimhs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1470586
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1470586 in Canonical System Image "Lock screen: Ask for PIN after x amount of minutes/hours" [Undecided,New]
<joachimhs> Ah.. I beat the bot ;)
<joachimhs> It was filed as a bug, but its more of a feature I suppose
<mcphail> joachimhs: on Ubuntu, bugs _are_ features :)
<joachimhs> :)
<popey> thanks joachimhs
<joachimhs> popey: no worries
<popey> tagged ubuntu-ux
<joachimhs> i guess I should even take a stab at implementing it :)
<joachimhs> The "The Meizu MX4" looks quite nice
<ogra_> the screen and camera are quite awesome
<joachimhs> Good quality Hardware is one of the major driving force in high-end markets like Europe and the US
<ogra_> well,. it has its drawbacks ... single SIM, no SD and for now only available with 16G with ubuntu
<joachimhs> I guess but at €299 it still pretty sweet
<ogra_> so it is sadly not all shiny
<ogra_> yeah, thats true
<joachimhs> One of my main arguments against the iPhone is its extremely high price point, combined with fragile screens
<Raven67854> davidcalle, I'm on 15.04 and I installed straight from the software center
<joachimhs> Is there an easy way to control the music from the lock-screen?
<ahayzen> not yet...'soon' ;-)
<ogra_> nope ... there is control support from the volume indicator in the works though
<ahayzen> specifically from the sound-menu indicator
<ogra_> like you have on ubuntu desktop
<joachimhs> OK
<joachimhs> "Swipe from bottom" in lock screen should work :)
<joachimhs> Kind of iPhone-ish
<ogra_> what would that do ?
<ogra_> the bottom is reserved for creativity of app developers ;)
<joachimhs> OK
<ogra_> so it is excluded from the system gestures
<joachimhs> ok. swipe from top could also work. Add a "note" icon at the top-hand bar to bring down audio controls
<ogra_> yes, that is what i described above :)
<ogra_> you swipe from top and go to the volume control ... there you have play/ppause and back/forward
<joachimhs> ogra_: ah :)
<joachimhs> Does the Ubuntu Phone support apps on the sim-card?
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan_: zbenjamin thanks for the merge. I'm getting a bit burned out on the project, so I'd just like to know what you would like for a final push? Will we be trying to get this merged into qtcreator?  If i'm not online, send me a message. I want to make sure this goes over well because I will need to use this in a portfolio for finding a job.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-07-02
<dholbach> good morning
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: well our next steps now will be to release a opt in package of it in the SDK ppa
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: and then we'll see whats required next
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin: ah hey
<akiva-thinkpad> bout to head out
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin: how do you want to do the opt in?
<akiva-thinkpad> Just have it in the "About Plugins", but disabled by default?
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: but i'm afraid if you want to upstream it very soon you would need to do that yourself since we have no timeslot for that atm. Before we can start to upstream our stuff we first wold need the ui toolkit to be upstreamed and then move on from there. But I do not see that we will have enought time soon
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: no , let people apt-get install qtcreator-plugin-autopilot if they want it.
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin: that's fine. This isn't exactly a priority.
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: we will not depend on it for now
<zbenjamin> when we are sure its finished and tested enough then it will become a part of the ubuntu sdk
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin: I wouldn't mind working on a different project for the next bit. Anything you need help with?
<akiva-thinkpad> you* as in the team working on the touch in general.
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: oh we have loads of work :D, just check out the bugtracker on a project you are interested in and start hacking.
<akiva-thinkpad> heh sure~
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin: anyways before I depart; I pushed another update that fixed a segfault, and resized the window to fit the background. Before I hop to a different project, what do you need done on the autopilot plugin? I just want to make sure I leave it in a nice state.
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: did you create a new MR for that?
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin: I think so.
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin: yes, sent to the ubuntu sdk team
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: cool, i'll check it out, you can always work on some of your steps you listed that you wanted to fix. I did not have time yet to figure out more
<akiva-thinkpad> okay sure; as long as nothing stands out.
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin: Am I vetted enough to be able to be on the sdk team yet?
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: that is a question for bzoltan_, not sure if you can be without actually working for us
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin: fair enough!
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: but even if you are not, its the same work flow, branch , hack hack hack, make merge request, get it approved. After that it makes no difference on who merges ;)
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: what you can always do is to write tests for your stuff
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin: well the main thing is that I can't update the synopsis on the project page, which is now out of date due to new merges.
<zbenjamin> tell me what to change
<akiva-thinkpad> and I guess one final thing; as a developer, is there anything you think I need to work on? I really like the feedback.
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<akiva-thinkpad> × Update of test suite on request (Low Priority) -- you can do that now.
<akiva-thinkpad> and you should remove    × Get a Device, because I don't actually have one. (Medium Priority) -- as that refers to me
<akiva-thinkpad> I still don't have one :(
<zbenjamin> :(
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: well, as a developer if you want to work with C++, boost your knowledge about pointers. That was the main problem because it had lots of leaking stuff in the beginning
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: did you do java before?
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin: yeah I was under the impression that a lot of the pointers auto-deleted. I also need to make a better habit of checking for null pointers
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: so, read about QObject parentships
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin: Will do!
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: they are deleted automatically if their parent is deleted. But you need to specify the parent of course ;)
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: so generally if you "new" something take extra care that either YOU delete it, or something takes ownership of the pointer
<akiva-thinkpad> yeah, and there is that attribute you can also set, that I didn't know about that will delete if you close the window.
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: yes for Widgets
<akiva-thinkpad> Good stuff.
<zbenjamin> then reading the Qt code if you have a problem with it teaches you a good deal of how to write code
<akiva-thinkpad> Anyways I won't keep you any longer. Oh you should also remove this:    ✓ HUD/menu integration (left alt in unity7)
<zbenjamin> thats how i started years ago ;), but i did know how to write C and C++
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: done , thanks for putting your time into that
<akiva-thinkpad> all great stuff. Thanks so much for the guidance and reviewing my code. I learned a ton
<zbenjamin> yw
<akiva-thinkpad> np!
<zbenjamin> so when you are interested in something different don't be afraid to ping the code maintainer, or ask balloons he can point you to the right people
<akiva-thinkpad> Cool. Later on I may ask you and some of the other devs I have worked with to sit as a reference on a job application. Is that alright presuming it isn't burdensome?
<akiva-thinkpad> It helps if I can show that sort of experience to other potential employers.
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: sure
<akiva-thinkpad> Great stuff! Thanks; it is extremely appreciated.
<akiva-thinkpad> Okay I gtg.
<akiva-thinkpad> cheers
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi, what was the option to run MvsM in dev mode?
<mcphail> Does anyone know whether qmlscene si going to be the long-term solution to launching qml apps? It is not a production-ready piece of software (and explicitly admits that), and is very slow.
<mcphail> "The qmlscene utility is meant to be used for testing your QML applications, and not as a launcher in a production environment." from http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtquick-qmlscene.html
<ogra_> i heard it will be dropped soon in favour of an actual launcher
<ogra_> me thinks he remembers mzanetti saying something like that
<mcphail> ogra_: that's great news. Think it will bring a huge leap forward in the usability of the phone
<ogra_> if qmlscene gets renamed ?
<mcphail> ogra_: if qmlscence gets nuked from orbit
<ogra_> i dont see what would change in the usability due to that :)
<ogra_> it will just get a new name and likely function a little bit different
<mcphail> ogra_: that would be a disaster. Loading times for simple apps are too long
<mcphail> ogra_: apps without qmlscene are faster
<mzanetti> mcphail, it's really not the qmlscene binary that's slow, but the creation of the QQuickView and then the building of the QML object tree
<mcphail> mzanetti: is there work going on to profile that?
<mzanetti> not that I'm aware of
<mcphail> mzanetti: reason I'm asking is because some of the MX4 users have expressed disappointment that app loading is still slow despite much better hardware
<mcphail> mzanetti: so it seems crazy to rely on a launcher which admits it is not fit for purpose
<mcphail> personally, I cringe when someone asks to see my phone and it takes 5 seconds for the dialler app to open
<mzanetti> mcphail, fwiw, the dialer app doesn't use qmlscene
<mcphail> mzanetti: aah - what is the delay there then?
<mzanetti> mcphail, it's really not the qmlscene binary that's slow, but the creation of the QQuickView and then the building of the QML object tree
<mcphail> ha!
<mcphail> mzanetti: so, is the dialler a "normal" Qt app with a qml frontend?
<mzanetti> yes
<mcphail> mzanetti: so my frustration should be expressed upstream to the Qt people?
<mzanetti> maybe
<mzanetti> not sure how much that helps... but yeah, it's not ubuntu that's adding the slowness
<mcphail> That is enlightening. Thanks for correcting my misperceptions
<mzanetti> it's hard... I mean... maybe the dialer app could be optimized a bit still
<mzanetti> then in theory one could preload a QQuickView and hand it over (like MeeGo did), but our security team thinks that's too risky
<mzanetti> then there are ongoing threats on the qt devel mailing list about speeding up creation of some things
<mcphail> mzanetti: that was going to be my next question :(
<DanChapman> is the qml compiler still tied to qt version? That would help a *bit* if that's no longer a restriction
 * DanChapman googles
<mzanetti> we have the qml compiler in use afaik, well a self made one afaict
<mzanetti> that did improve things by a second or so
<ogra_> mcphail, if an app starts slow on the MX but fast on the other phones, it is surely not qmlscene at fault ;)
<mcphail> ogra_: app don't start quickly on the bq
<ogra_> the hardware and driver side of the MX4 simply still needs a lot of love
<mzanetti> I'd be happy if I'd be able to flash that thing :D
<greyback> mzanetti: we use qml caching - not the same as compiling. But caching does improve startup perf
<ogra_> (if you have the ability to use both phones side by side you would actually agree ;) )
<mcphail> ogra_: :)
<ogra_> mzanetti, OTA works fine, you only need to get over the hump once ;)
<mzanetti> ogra_, what do you think I'm doing here?
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> get a USB 1.1 HUB ;)
<ogra_> (definitely helps if you slow down the USB speed)
<mzanetti> hmm.. interesting. maybe I could flash it from an RPI
<ogra_> lol, i never tried that
<mcphail> I've got a Baldur's Gate install which is a 137MB package, opening 2GB of data from the SD card. It opens instantly when I click the icon. But a QML app I've written of  a few dozen lines of code takes 4--5 seconds to open. Something is badly wrong there
<ogra_> not sure we even have a ubuntu-device-flash binary for armhf
<mzanetti> mcphail, and you think thsoe 2GB of data are loaded at startup?
<mcphail> mzanetti: no, but most of the 137MB is
<mzanetti> not sure about that
<mcphail> mzanetti: I compiled the package...
<popey> The other C++ apps also start instantly.
<mzanetti> well... again... it's loading the QQuickView and building the object tree. It's a bit like opening a browser and loading a (local) website
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what was the command to run MvsM in developer mode? I have to fix that level 23 ;) It's harder on easy than on hard
<mzanetti> -d
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> how did you manage to do that?
<mivoligo> I think is because the enemies on hard synchronize better to tower shots on that level
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what should be before "-d"? :P I really don't remember
<mzanetti> qmlscene -I path/to/builddir/backend/ path/to/machines-vs-machines.qml -d
<mivoligo> thanks!
<mivoligo> normally I just start from SDK
<mzanetti> mivoligo, you can add the -d to the sdk
<mzanetti> in project -> run settings -> additional arguments
<mivoligo> mzanetti: great, that's useful :)
<mzanetti> popey, rpadovani, joining?
<popey> omw
<nik90> bzoltan_: ping
<nik90> bzoltan_: (leaving messages for you to read when you come online)
<nik90> bzoltan_: Is there anything holding up https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarmmodel-segfault/+merge/262074 ?
<nik90> bzoltan_: zsombi_ told me we could get it into OTA-5. Is that still the plan?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-07-03
<akiva-thinkpad> mhall119: I'm looking through the core apps for a project to contribute to. Do you know of any that need some work?
<dholbach> good morning
<mzanetti_> rpadovani, http://bit.ly/1IxUsV2
<rpadovani> mzanetti, wow, thanks dude :-)
<mzanetti> :)
<karni> Is the bottom edge "swipe up" part of the SDK?
 * karni looking at https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components/
<ogra_> karni, do you mean the circle menu ?
<ogra_> (like used in dekko)
<karni> ogra_: I mean pull up component, like "compose message" in SMS
<karni> not sure what circle menu is
<ogra_> you dont use your phone eh ? :P
<karni> ogra_: I thought the way it's displayed is configurable, I see it's a half circle shape now
<ogra_> (dekko has a bottom swipe menu that brings up a circle of options ... you can import it from the component store )
<ogra_> and yes, the handle looks like a half circle when collapsed
<karni> thank you
<dpm> hey dholbach, when you were working on creating the packaging for dekko, how did you create the copyright file at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+junk/dekko-packaging/view/head:/copyright ? Did you have a script to generate the list of contributors?
<dpm> DanChapman, ^
<dholbach> dpm, I can't quite remember how I did it
<dholbach> maybe grep -i copyright or something?
<dholbach> grep -ri
<dpm> dholbach, no worries, not important if you can't remember off the top of your head
<dholbach> I think I did something along those lines
<dholbach> so unfortunately nothing automated
<dholbach> I use licensecheck from the devscripts package as well
<dpm> ok, thanks that helps
<DanChapman> dpm, trunk has just synced with lp now so you can create your recipe whenever your ready. Thanks again!
<dpm> DanChapman, cool, thanks! I'll wait until the branch has been merged upstream and then on the next sync I can create the recipe (it just takes one minute to set up)
<popey> renato___: bfiller did https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1347836/+merge/255726 land in vivid? or in some overlay/ppa?
<popey> because this calendar merge is failing in jenkins - we think because the above is missing. https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/ReadOnlyCal/+merge/261075
<bfiller> popey: checking
<popey> thanks
<mihir> popey: pig
<mihir> ping*
<popey> haha
<popey> hello
<mihir> popey: you forgot to Top approve , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1464457/+merge/263185?
<popey> oh, did I?
<mihir> popey: hahah sorry for that :P
<popey> done :)
<popey> would have only been better if you'd said "pig" and then your network drop out
<mihir> popey: i tried to view log of meeting , couldn't find for last week
<popey> this week or last week?
<mihir> this week sorry :
<popey>                       http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-touch-meeting/2015/ubuntu-touch-meeting.2015-07-02-13.00.moin.txt
<mihir> so for summury , do we have design  ready ?
<popey> no, not complete
<popey> https://marvelapp.com/122jc5e#6859633
<popey> check that out
<bfiller> popey: qtorganizer5-eds 0.1.1+15.04.20150508.2-0ubuntu1 on vivid overlay and wily
<popey> it's an early interactive prototype
<popey> bfiller: I'm guessing jenkins doesn't have the overlay...
<bfiller> popey: guessing your jenkins points at vivid..
<bfiller> popey: yes
<popey> thanks bfiller
<popey> yeah
<popey> that's a problem
<mihir> popey: this is basically for tablet and desktop ?
<bfiller> popey: we've had that problem before and fginther fixed it
<popey> mihir: yes
<popey> bfiller: ok, will ping
<popey> ta
<mihir> popey: so functionality wise we seems to be pretty good correct , except our bug fixing ?
<popey> mihir: we had 4 bugs that were blockers for inclusion in the image, one i was just discussing with bfiller above, and we should be able to fix that)
<popey> one is the "only syncs default calendar" issue - bfiller got input on that? it's always going to block us I think.
<bfiller> popey: that's not going to be fixed anytime soon, until we move to buteo
<bfiller> popey: did you check that document and make sure the other issues in it were resolved? there were a bunch of things
<mihir> bfiller:  :( what could be that SOON ?
<mihir> heheh
<popey> bfiller: scanned it, will check again
<mihir> popey: okay , then will go with normal bug list and try to find and fix.
<mihir> :)
<popey> mihir: thanks dude.
<popey> we reviewed them this week, no major new ones
<mihir> popey: yw , in a meantime if there is anything urgent , don't hesitate to drop an email if I am not here
<mihir> :)
<popey> will do!
<popey> have a great weekend
<popey> bfiller: seen the mail from dan wood about gallery on the list? :S
<bfiller> popey: no I haven't
<popey> says the click he's getting from the store hasn't fixed the bugs in the changelog, which seems odd
<popey> store definitely has 2.9.1.1208
<bfiller> popey: responding
<nik90> popey: can you PM me theweatherchannel key for weather app. I seem to have misplaced it again :/
<nik90> popey: nvrmind,  I just realized the key is present in another place which I can grab
<popey> :)
<popey> cp `dpkg -L ubuntu-weather-app | grep key` .
<popey> i have memorised
<nik90> popey: yup that's what I ended up doing
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-07-04
<DF__> some one here??
<mzanetti> can we have apps that are written with angularjs/ionic?
<mzanetti> trying to build/port an app for ubuntu, but could use some help getting started with that stuff
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: In theory you can just take https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntu-html5-template.git , copy the content to the "www" folder and it should run.
<mzanetti> requires some building with gulp it seems
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Do you have a pointer to the project?
<mzanetti> SturmFlut, git@github.com:guh/guh-mobileapp.git
<mzanetti> SturmFlut, ok. one step further... I managed to build it (at least it says finished)
<mzanetti> let's see if I can run that index.html somehow
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Bargh, why do people have to wrap whole JavaScript build systems around their stuff
<mzanetti> no clue
<mzanetti> dunno... this seems to use some platform integration stuff. maybe that requires it
<SturmFlut> No, it's just "cool" to build everything on node.js
<mzanetti> SturmFlut, do you have some idea about the cordova things?
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: No, not a bit. I only know that Oxide supports the Cordova APIs
<mzanetti> ok. will find out
<popey> mzanetti: i have built stuff using gulp and deployed as an html5 app on ubuntu
<popey> once you get past all the npm and gulp nonsense
<popey> SturmFlut: should merge that :)
<mzanetti> popey, hey!
<mzanetti> popey, yes, I'm past that
<mzanetti> I've added the cordova ppa and did successfully platform add ubuntu
<mzanetti> now trying to build. it complains about not finding my click chroots
<popey> uh
<mzanetti> hmm... click doesn't seem to be aware of them indeed, even though they work in qtcreator... anyhow, creating one with that cordova tool now
<mzanetti> or not :D
<mzanetti> popey, "cordova build --device" is still the correct thing to do, right?
<popey> no idea
<popey> never built a cordova thing
<mzanetti> so close :)
<mzanetti> I have a click, but it seems only white when I start it
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Any log output? Maybe an AppArmor permission is missing?
<mzanetti> currently fiddling with that, yeah
<mzanetti> log is not too helpful, but last line is a permission denied...
<mzanetti> but it seems to generate the apparmor file... so need to patch some files
<mzanetti> SturmFlut, this is all I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11821020/
<mzanetti> now running it unconfined
<mzanetti> still everything white
<mzanetti> hmm... can't spot an obvious error
<mzanetti> need to stop for today tho
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Looks like a case for #oxide :/
<ja_> hello
<ja_> i try to use ubuntu-sdk with qml project
<ja_> but when i have this error: errors while reading typeinfo files ...
<ja_> and i can open desing section
<DF__> hi some one here??
<popey> DF__: sure
<elijah> hola
<elijah> I am trying to build an AppIndicator for Ubuntu 14.04, I found documentation for 13.10 but not 14.04
<elijah> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/python/AppIndicator3-0.1.html
<elijah> Does this apply for 14.04 too?
<elijah> When I do help('appindicator') I get " /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/appindicator/__init__.py"
<elijah> But don't know if that means the appindictor version on my system is 2.7 or not
<elijah> This here shows me a 0.1 and a 3-0.1 - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/libappindicator/trusty-updates/files/head:/src/
<elijah> Which I gather the 3-0.1 is for GTK3+
<elijah> But I am not sure how to declare which one to do with a import appindicator or how to see what one is being included
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-07-05
<jrbt> o/
<xpheres> hello
<xpheres> I'm trying to import a web app to the ubuntu sdk
<xpheres> but I don't know how to do it
<xpheres> I created a project
<xpheres> how can I add the web files and build it?
<DF__> hey ppl
<DF__> some one here knows about web services??
<xpheres> I was asking the same
<xpheres> I want to convert a web app to ubuntu sdk
<DF__> i think i mite had find out
<SturmFlut> DF__: Can you tell us about what your webapps needs?
<SturmFlut> DF__: Does it only go to an online URL, like a web browser, or is it standalone HTML5?
<DF__> i need to make an webserive, so i can use it more for apps that need to make an database connection for example
<mr-tt> hi
<mr-tt> i'm trying to get a (slightly modified) qt5 app to work on utouch, here's the source: https://github.com/qxmpp-project/qxmpp/tree/master/examples/GuiClient
<mr-tt> it doesn't launch and display these errors in log: "This plugin does not support propagateSizeHints()"  and "This plugin does not support raise()"
<mr-tt> maybe someone could take a look at this, or is that simply a mir issue not supporting some qt5 features?
<SturmFlut> I wonder which "plugin" this is about
<mr-tt> https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=26590&p=321556
<mr-tt> "Qt5 supports several rendering backends and they are selected with the "-platform" parameter."
<mr-tt> maybe i need to add this parameter with the right backend to the Exec= in desktop file?
<SturmFlut> You can only use one backend, Mir
<mr-tt> SturmFlut: maybe it's using the wrong one?
<mr-tt> SturmFlut: -platform=ubuntuMirClient like this?
<SturmFlut> mr-tt: If you don't specify one, it will use the default one, which should be Mir
<SturmFlut> How are you launching the binary?
<mr-tt> SturmFlut: from the app drawer
<mr-tt> (didn't find out how to add parameters to the .desktop file correctly yet)
<DanChapman> mr-tt are you trying to run that GuiClient example basically as it is? that's a QtWidgets app and won't work on touch
<mr-tt> DanChapman: yep. i thought qt5 apps should all work on utouch?
<mr-tt> aah or is qtwidgets=qt4
<mr-tt> and no more qtwidgets in qt5?
<mr-tt> or does mir not support qtwidgets and needs qml?
<DanChapman> It's Qt5/Qml that's supported and not Qt5/widgets, as qtwidgets is a different toolkit all together and isn't even on the phone.
<mr-tt> thanks, that explains this. would it be hard to port the app to qml, or would it be easier to write it from scratch?
<DanChapman> I wouldn't know I havn't looked at it properly or tried it. I just looked in GuiClient.pro and it depends on widgets
<DanChapman> I wouldn't have thought it would be too hard to port it though. Swap out the .ui files for a new qml UI and expose the relevant parts from the c++ code to qml
<SturmFlut> mr-tt: BTW, that project might work on the phone, but the XMPP client will not run in the background.
<mr-tt> SturmFlut: not without teakgeek, yes :)
<mr-tt> also it might be possible to set the gui to use some telepathy backend later on
<mr-tt> i don't plan on releasing the app, i'm just trying to get it to work for me :)
<mr-tt> btw, any info on when that/these telepathy backends are going to be done?
<SturmFlut> mr-tt: No, I don't even think the design is public yet. I am not even sure if version 2.0 of the Telegram client will already be based on Telepathy.
<mr-tt> so utouch needs new telepathy backends? you can't simply take the ones from desktop ubuntu?
<SturmFlut> The existing ones should work, but there is none for Telegram, is there?
<mr-tt> well the telegram app would still work, why haste porting it to telepathy?
<mr-tt> i'd love to see some multiprotocol telepathy client that supports all the telepathy backends, is that planned?
<SturmFlut> BD Navigator already has 45 users \o/ And it's not even localized yet
<SturmFlut> mr-tt: There sure are some plans regarding Telepathy, but they are not public yet.
<DF__> SturmFlut: i've found some cool things about web services
<bogdan> does anyone have experience with processing audio using QT ? Can I use a QIODevice instance to access headset input and output, or do I have to mess around with the pulse API ?
<DF__> i dont' know how to use it
<DF__> but check the api beter
<DF__> or check back tomorrow here
<DF__> most people are now off
<bogdan> thanks, I'll try again tomorrow
<DF__> no prob
<DF__> but in the mean time
<DF__> check the api and look what it says
<bogdan> as far as I can tell, the UT API documentation is just the official QT doc with minimal changes
<DF__> hum, well i recomend checking askubunut, and stackoverflow
<DF__> ther are always geat pleaces to look for information
<SturmFlut> bogdan: Wouldn't you use a QAudioRecorder or something, why a QIODevice?
<bogdan> SturmFlut: because I need access to the raw input (PCM, 16 bit). I'm trying to write an app for a temperature sensor which connects to the headphone jack
<bogdan> SturmFlut: I also need access to the output...
<SturmFlut> Ah, interesting use case!
<bogdan> this is the sensor: http://www.kaltsensor.com ; I wrote its Android app, and now i'm trying to rewrite it for Ubuntu Touch ...
<SturmFlut> I think all audio processing goes through pulse, but shouldn't it be possible to just tell QAudioRecorder that you want uncompressed 16 bit PCM at the right sampling rate?
<SturmFlut> Ah, there's also QAudioInput
<bogdan> yes, the lower level classes are QAudioOutput and QAudioInput, but I think they need a QIODevice
<bogdan> I'm fairly new to C++, and QT
<SturmFlut> Ah, there is it: You open a QAudioDevice, start it, and the input will be transfered to a QIODevice
<bogdan> could you provide the url ?
<SturmFlut> bogdan: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtmultimedia-audioinput-example.html and http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtmultimedia-audiooutput-example.html
<bogdan> thank you!
<SturmFlut> Both do processing, the first on the input (visualizes the signal) and the second one on the ouput (uses a software tone generator)
<bogdan> excellent! that sounds like exactly what I need
 * popey sleeps
<popey> o/
<SturmFlut> o/
<DF__> Strum
<DF__> do you want the links or not??
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-07-04
<kalikiana> Kaleo: Commented here, just wondering if there's any way for QA to watch for problems here https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/enable_atlas_textures/+merge/298770
<t1mp> kalikiana: hello :)
<t1mp> kalikiana: I have an MR for you https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ActionBar-colors/+merge/299052
<t1mp> kalikiana: that is a pre-requisite for my toolbar re-write (which will have a new design with scrolling of icons)
<kalikiana> t1mp: Commented
<t1mp> kalikiana: thanks.
<t1mp> kalikiana: the background color of the icons is normally the same as the bg color of the actionbar/header.
<t1mp> kalikiana: except when it is pressed
<t1mp> kalikiana: if I rename the pressedBackgroundColor to pressedButtonBackgroundColor, it is okay?
<t1mp> indeed that is more clear
<kalikiana> t1mp: Will it always be the same? It seems like an arbitrary choice based on the default theme...
<kalikiana> t1mp: Btw ready for review https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/listsAndNameSpaces/+merge/299048
<t1mp> kalikiana: you mean will the background of an unpressed button and the header/actionbar always be the same?
<t1mp> the designs just show an icon. I don't want to add more properties because there are speculations that someone could have additional colors ;)
<t1mp> but additional colors can be accomplished by setting a custom delegate instead of using the default one from the theme
<kalikiana> t1mp: Yes. What if someone creates a theme with distinct button colors?
<t1mp> defaultDelegate: Button { color: "pink"; action: modelData }
<kalikiana> t1mp: That's in the app, not the theme.
<t1mp> that's in the theme
<t1mp> in ActionBarStyle
<kalikiana> Well, if that's in the theme it only works depending on the color set in the app.
<t1mp> but yeah, you could also set delegate: Button { color: "pink"; action: modelData } in the app :)
<kalikiana> t1mp: We have no code checking that foreground and background are distinguishable here afair
<t1mp> we don't have that anywhere
<t1mp> kalikiana: are you proposing that we should have unit tests that check that all the components have proper color contrast?
<kalikiana> That wouldn't help, my point is the colors can break at runtime if you can't have pairs for all values.
<t1mp> it would be a fun exercise, but given the amount of work that it would be I think we could finish more useful stuff in that time.
<kalikiana> We *know* what the default theme looks like, so no point in testing that.
<t1mp> kalikiana: right. And people can mess it up by overriding the default theme.
<t1mp> what's the problem? some people may have bad taste in colors, it is not up to us to judge that ;)
<kalikiana> t1mp: Very clear example: high contrast theme with black and white buttons.
<t1mp> kalikiana: ok, you'd set backgroundColor: "black"; foregroundColor: "white". But what do you want for the pressedButtonBackgroundColor?
<kalikiana> The only way to make it work with the so far proposed values would be to ignore all the app-supplied colors.
<kalikiana> t1mp: Also disabled
<t1mp> I still don't understand what you try to accomplish
<t1mp> with only black and white as colors you cannot have different values for foreground/background/pressedBackground/disabledForeground
<kalikiana> t1mp: I didn't say exclusively black and white, I said buttons that are black and white.
<kalikiana> The point being the foreground colors may be wrong.
<kalikiana> If the app uses black or white as a foreground color it won't be usable
<t1mp> maybe it is getting late, but I still don't understand what you want :)
<t1mp> yes you can set the button background to be white in the theme, and if in the app you make the button foreground white, then you don't see anything
<kalikiana> t1mp: Imagine enabled buttons are white on black, disabled buttons are black on white - whatever the app sets is not going to work well
<kalikiana> So right now we're restricting themes to do what the default theme needs
<t1mp> ok, right.
<t1mp> so you're saying that Styles/ActionBarStyle is not flexible enough for some things that you may implement in a theme
<t1mp> well, you could set the defaultDelegate in the theme so that you get the result you want.
<kalikiana> Yes. It's tailored to support the default theme.
<t1mp> but if that is a real use case then it would be handier to have a property in the style for ti
<t1mp> *it
<t1mp> we cannot take all possbile themes into account. What if someone wants a theme where the button background has a gradient ;)
<t1mp> I'm not saying we should never implement what is not in the default theme. We'll have to find a balance somewhere.
<t1mp> in this case the API will seem more consistent if we have foregroundColor, backgroundColor, buttonBackgroundColor, pressedButtonBackgroundColor
<t1mp> hmm..
<t1mp> but then for the header we need to make a distinction between titleForegroundColor and buttonForegroundColor too?
<kalikiana> I'll argue the problem is that the style is a hybrid of different components. Just like having the overflow part of the component was the problem in the other discussion.
<kalikiana> In this case it's colors of the 1) bar 2) button.
<t1mp> and also buttonForegroundColor and pressedButtonForegroundColor...
<kalikiana> I'd love to suggest a grouped property alas objects aren't allowed here.
<t1mp> kalikiana: so how can we avoid that?
<kalikiana> We need *some* way to distinguish sub components eventually.
<t1mp> how do we do grouped properties?
<kalikiana> property Object button: Object { property color foreground }
<kalikiana> Except that's not supported by Stylehints
<t1mp> right, making it available via StyleHints was part of the goal.
<t1mp> still, in a theme you can always change the defaultDelegate to use whatever colors you want.
<t1mp> I think I'll have to think about it tomorrow, I'm getting sleepy.. :s
<kalikiana> As in, ignoring the app colors completely?
<kalikiana> Or you mean the app's theme... okay, now I'm also getting lost
<kalikiana> We can mumble tomorrow
<t1mp> yes, the app's theme. Still in the theme you have access to all the properties that are set on the component itself.
<t1mp> yeah, let's do that.
<ahoneybun> anyone good with dealing with a lot of json?
<kalikiana> ahoneybun: What does that mean? 1GB of data? Or 10000 rows in a model?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-07-05
<ahoneybun> kalikiana: about 1000 maybe?
<ahoneybun> weather data
<kalikiana> t1mp: Prerequisite for bug 1587431, so the root item can be a window https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/windowLauncher/+merge/299119
<ubot5> bug 1587431 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Introduce MainWindow component" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1587431
<t1mp> kalikiana: ok, added to my review list
<justxux> Hi,is there any devs who used AppImages,if yes,what you think about it?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-07-08
<kivi> hey all
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-07-09
<theweirdn8> anyone home?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-07-04
<akiva_> Hey folks, for my new app, should I make a debian package, or a snappy package?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-07-09
<LatteDrift> Morning everyone
#ubuntu-app-devel 2020-07-04
<debron> hello
 * tomreyn waves
<debron> So i always loved linux, but used to play games often, not so much lately, plus, i bought PS4 , so there is no reason for me to be on windows now
<debron> xD so i was in middle of a React course, im learning through video-guide, since i felt a bit lazy to study the old way lately , im starting to be old, and i was wondering how would be to move to debian or ubuntu now, and continue the course there
<debron> since its quite long and good one, from Udemy
<debron> react redux firestore
<debron> its building an app with those, quite interesting for me , the language i have used most is php ( yeah... i know :(   )
<debron> so, im trying to refresh myself with new stuff
<debron> so, hello all, maybe you see me around here asking some stuff... and if I could add something i gladly will. but probably I will be more like a leecher :/ since I understand I am a very rookie
<tomreyn> to me personally php -> javascript would feel like a downgrade, even though php is already at the bottom. ;-)
<debron> if you want i can paste some guitar blues solo's every now and then.. heheh
<debron> really? hehe
<debron> well, some person bought this course for me, i have some chances to be hired by him
<debron> maybe later i could learn some Lisp, lot of people talks wonderfull about it
<debron> but tbh i never did system level development, always web applications
<debron> except strings operations, i did some software in ANSI C with that
<tomreyn> for javascript development you'll want npm, i guess, did you setup a develpoment environment, yet?
<debron> analysing html tags inside files , looking for info that was interesting for me, and taking those elements to a output text file
<debron> something like that
<debron> yeah in windows im using visual studio code, npm
<debron> and npm*
<debron> im using the semantic-ui stuff, redux for centralized data between components, and then i guess will be firebase as storage
<debron> firestore*
<debron> but monday ill buy a SSD for linux installation
<debron> there are so much files i would need to save from this installation, and i do not have storage to save all those, so i wont destroy this current
<debron> ill just buy 38€ SSD of 240 GB and install some linux distro there, ubuntu or debian
<debron> not sure yet
<debron> I know how to use vim, and also emacs (40% lol , emacs its complicated, but i learned how to move for the basics)
<debron> but , im not sure if I should use one of those IDE's in linux
<debron> i could still using visual studio code even in linux i believe, for this course at least
<tomreyn> yes, it's available
<debron> what would be a good language to AIM ?
<debron> for all kind of things?
<debron> C++ or python?
<tomreyn> maybe that's more a question for ##programming
<debron> true..
<tomreyn> !alis
<ubot5> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<debron> thanks
<tomreyn> you're welcome!
